# VAC wait times



## Mediman14

Does anyone know what is the average wait time for VAC to start processing disability claims? It seems like it takes 2-3 months before it is started after submission.
  I have read somewhere that VAC is now at 24 weeks vs 16 weeks,! Has anyone heard/ seen the same?

Thanks


----------



## wings1

I am at 40 weeks right now and not expecting to hear anything until the end of sept which brings me to 52 weeks . 16 weeks to 24 weeks is a joke


----------



## dunlop303

Unfortunately it is extremely slow, all documents were provided on Dec.2.2014, just reached a desicion on June.22.2015.. Then they mail you a form asking how you want your money, + 1 week, the. You scan in back In 1 minute via my vac account and it takes them up to an additional 2 weeks to deposit your money... And I had to involve the onbududsmens office, otherwise I bet I'd still be in "adjudication"

So, 29 weeks to reach a decision. And payment if made this week (still waiting) will be 31 weeks.


----------



## Mediman14

So I guess that the Ombudsman office was useful. How long did it take them to resolve it? I thought about going thru them! I already made contact with the Minister's office about 3 weeks ago now, no response yet,!


----------



## slayer/raptor

I am up to a year now, it took 19 weeks to start processing my file after they received all documents. Then another two months before it was approved. Then another two months before I was a specialist doctor to determine how much disability and it is supposed to be another 16 weeks after that before they let me know but I am still waiting.


----------



## dunlop303

Same thing happened to me, email O'Toole directly and restate the problem and tell him your going on a Month with no response from his office and your disappointed ect. I did that and they called me the next Morning.

They called the lease adjudicator and pushed my file along. From they involvement to decision was about 2 weeks.


----------



## BinRat55

I submitted my claim through RCL on 1 Jun. According to the website (My VAC Account) I am at step 2 since 23 Jun. It does say that VA has to have a decision within 16 weeks... I know of a co-worker who submitted after me and already has a pay-out. Unless i'm being fed a line...


----------



## RobA

I've been waiting since November for PIA. Have disability award @ 100%. Taking forever for PIA


----------



## Teager

RobA said:
			
		

> I've been waiting since November for PIA. Have disability award @ 100%. Taking forever for PIA



I'm curious I submitted for PIA end of May and the letter I got said 10 to 12 weeks for a decision to be made. Have you inquired about your PIA? Did they give you the same timeline?


----------



## ninjapixie

I am approaching the 20 week mark. I know that isn't bad at all compared to some of you. Anyone know if getting the Legion involved would help speed it up? I did submit my claim through them. Thanks


----------



## TCM621

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> I submitted my claim through RCL on 1 Jun. According to the website (My VAC Account) I am at step 2 since 23 Jun. It does say that VA has to have a decision within 16 weeks... I know of a co-worker who submitted after me and already has a pay-out. Unless i'm being fed a line...


I submitted Apr 20 with all documents in by April 28. I've been step 2 since May.


----------



## dunlop303

With anything physical its long, as soon as it goes beyond their "standard" reach out to the VAC Ombudsman's office and they can help push it along. But even doing that mine was 30 weeks.
If its for PTSD or anything like that, they usually payout %10 really quick as soon as its diagnosed, then after a few months they pay out the rest after a full clinical investigation.

Your friend could have been paid quickly if it was a stress injury. I know I was and a bunch of people I served with as well.


----------



## BinRat55

dunlop303 said:
			
		

> ... If its for PTSD or anything like that, they usually payout %10 really quick as soon as its diagnosed, then after a few months they pay out the rest after a full clinical investigation.
> 
> Your friend could have been paid quickly if it was a stress injury. I know I was and a bunch of people I served with as well.



That makes sense. 

I submitted for Coronary Neuropathy (I had a mild heart attack on the range... during a PWT3... February... 3 feet of snow...) and I have been seen by 4 Dr's, 3 lab tests and bloodwork up the hoop!! I would have thought it was fairly cut and dry (I am being released 3B as a result of this as well...).

I'm fairly patient and thanks to the advice of others on this forum I have other options. Thanks all.


----------



## Towards_the_gap

Applied 10 April for a MH claim....Was told 16 weeks from 17 April for a decision - last friday in other words...Monday send a secure message asking for an update, find that my profile has been updated saying that the application is at Step 3, and that as it is over 16 weeks I should expect a decision letter shortly. Get a secure message telling me it's at head office for another month when they expect to give me an answer....

Ombudsman contacted today, will let you know how it pans out.


----------



## BinRat55

Squeaky wheel gets the grease I wonder? I personally would wait the 16 weeks as Gap did, which would put me mid Sept. If there has been no change, I'll do the same and see if there's a commonality. Maybe we just gotta "poke the bear"... or threaten to tell mom...

 :nod:


----------



## Towards_the_gap

How long does it normally take for the ombudsman office to get back to you?


----------



## dunlop303

It took a few days. less than 2 weeks though. But they get real information for you atleast and talk to the supervisor of adjudication.


----------



## the 48th regulator

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> How long does it normally take for the ombudsman office to get back to you?



I have used them many times and never waited longer than 48 hours

dileas

tess


----------



## Towards_the_gap

Interesting, I haven't even heard back saying they had received my e-mail, let alone were doing anything about it. That being said, it is that time of year.


----------



## BinRat55

In speaking with VAC earlier this afternoon, I received some clarification (clearer to ME at least...) - It's not 16 weeks from the time they receive your application nor is it 16 weeks from the time you enter in step 2. Only when you reach step 3 does the 16 weeks start ticking. And even then, it's much like soccer penalty time - they can run over as long as they have to based on the time wasted previously debating.

Step 1 and 2 - limitless (10 - 24 weeks is the "norm")
Step 3 - 16 weeks (maybe, depending, perchance, perhaps...)


----------



## blackberet17

There is also the restarting of the 16-week clock. If documents are missing or further required to complete your claim, such as a medical opinion, clock stops, restarts once doc received.


----------



## TCM621

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> In speaking with VAC earlier this afternoon, I received some clarification (clearer to ME at least...) - It's not 16 weeks from the time they receive your application nor is it 16 weeks from the time you enter in step 2. Only when you reach step 3 does the 16 weeks start ticking. And even then, it's much like soccer penalty time - they can run over as long as they have to based on the time wasted previously debating.
> 
> Step 1 and 2 - limitless (10 - 24 weeks is the "norm")
> Step 3 - 16 weeks (maybe, depending, perchance, perhaps...)



This is what it says on MY VAC regarding my claim:


> All your supporting documentation was received on April 27, 2015. You should expect a decision letter within 16 weeks of this date.


16 weeks from April 27 was yesterday and I just entered step 3.


----------



## CountDC

Noted that it says SHOULD EXPECT not WILL RECEIVE.  Covers them well.


----------



## BinRat55

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> This is what it says on MY VAC regarding my claim:16 weeks from April 27 was yesterday and I just entered step 3.



So if I were a bettin man and could do math (putting two and 2 together  : ) you would come out at 32 weeks - 16 weeks from step 3... plus your 16 weeks from Apr 27. 

Is it just me, or is anyone else getting major conflicting information from everywhere? Depending on who you speak to at VAC it could 16 weeks, 24ish weeks, a year and a bit...


----------



## TCM621

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> So if I were a bettin man and could do math (putting two and 2 together  : ) you would come out at 32 weeks - 16 weeks from step 3... plus your 16 weeks from Apr 27.
> 
> Is it just me, or is anyone else getting major conflicting information from everywhere? Depending on who you speak to at VAC it could 16 weeks, 24ish weeks, a year and a bit...


Not just you. Confuse and conquer.


----------



## blackberet17

Yeah...


----------



## ayo23

Just dropping by to show you my timeline: 
8 Jan 2015 = Claim handed in to VAC office
8 May 2015 = They finally started looking into it. 
19 Aug 2015 = Decision letter was in my mailbox.


----------



## TCM621

Here was my reply from VAC. It spells out pretty clearly that it is 16 weeks from date of recieving all documents.



> The service standard for processing new claims is sixteen
> (16) weeks as of April 27, 2015[_This is the date I had all my docs in_] Standard processing
> time has been exceeded in your case, a message will be sent to
> our Head Office to this effect. A


----------



## SteadyPolaris

wings1 said:
			
		

> I am at 40 weeks right now and not expecting to hear anything until the end of sept which brings me to 52 weeks . 16 weeks to 24 weeks is a joke



My last claim took 13 months. If the nurse can't handle it and has to hand off the decision to an actual doctor a year is what I would expect.


----------



## wings

sitting at 52 weeks this week . and being told it could be until mid October . Beyond frustrated with this entire process


----------



## BinRat55

Wow... 13 months. 52 weeks... Has there been anyone on the OTHER side of this turmoil? Anyone been relatively quick... and by relative I mean 24 weeks or less?


----------



## RobA

ayo23 said:
			
		

> Just dropping by to show you my timeline:
> 8 Jan 2015 = Claim handed in to VAC office
> 8 May 2015 = They finally started looking into it.
> 19 Aug 2015 = Decision letter was in my mailbox.



Good or bad result?


----------



## BinRat55

RobA said:
			
		

> Good or bad result?



Either I guess - an answer is an answer, right?


----------



## ayo23

RobA said:
			
		

> Good or bad result?



Good result. It was what I was expecting.


----------



## BinRat55

Fair enough.

Let me try the question again - I have read many many many posts on people waiting stupidly long times, such as a year or more. Has there been anyone on the OTHER side of this? Has anyone managed to come away from VAC with a bonafide answer (good or bad) within 6 months or less?

Just curious...


----------



## ueo

Yes, 3 issues with the same condition. Submitted late November last. Adjudicated and approved in May this year. Given the complexity of the issues and my difficulty in obtaining civilian medical support, I find this refreshing. Dealing with the system is difficult tho' as the call center seems loathe to get you through to the local office. However, once  contact is made the process appears to motor effectively.


----------



## BinRat55

ueo said:
			
		

> Submitted late November last. Adjudicated and approved in May this year.



So, 24 weeks-ish... and given a Christmas / New Year's break in the middle I'd say you managed well.

Good for you. And best of luck with your issues.


----------



## Towards_the_gap

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Applied 10 April for a MH claim....Was told 16 weeks from 17 April for a decision - last friday in other words...Monday send a secure message asking for an update, find that my profile has been updated saying that the application is at Step 3, and that as it is over 16 weeks I should expect a decision letter shortly. Get a secure message telling me it's at head office for another month when they expect to give me an answer....
> 
> Ombudsman contacted today, will let you know how it pans out.



Nice little surprise today, and on my birthday no less. Get home to see a voicemail asking me to call someone at VAC. Call em up, get told a favourable decision has been reached (today in fact) and what I would be expecting and how to go about accessing it, plus the $500 for financial advice. And here's the shocker...... after all that, the poor girl on the other end of the phone asked 'how are you doing anyways???'. I actually burst out laughing and said 'you're the first person at VAC to ever ask that, thank you!'. 

Kudos to her though, she sounded petrified throughout the whole conversation, I imagine some of her calls are to persons a lot more pissed off and far less affable than I!

So less than 2 weeks after dropping a line to the Ombudsmans office and I get a result 2 weeks earlier than VAC said they would get back to me. Kudos to the Ombudsman and to those waiting, make your case known to them! They can't help that what they don't know about.


----------



## BinRat55

Priceless!!

I'm happy that you are finally at a milestone and hoping you conquer MH - don't let it conquer you. Happy birthday BTW - mine was 2 days ago... went on to my VAC account hoping for a little birthday news... Lol! No such luck!

I love that you never sunk that poor VAC girl. Some people are just genuinely nice and good. We need more of them.


----------



## PMedMoe

I can't remember when I applied, but I received the letter saying my decision was pending in late May (I believe they had received all my info as of 16 May) and just received the decision (5%) in the mail today.



I also went and got Veteran's plates today...   ;D


----------



## BinRat55

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I can't remember when I applied, but I received the letter saying my decision was pending in late May (I believe they had received all my info as of 16 May) and just received the decision (5%) in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> I also went and got Veteran's plates today...   ;D



Seems pretty close to the 16 week mark from step 3 (I assume it went to step 3 in May)... not bad. Was 5% close to what you were expecting?


----------



## PMedMoe

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Seems pretty close to the 16 week mark from step 3 (I assume it went to step 3 in May)... not bad. Was 5% close to what you were expecting?



Yes, it was at step 3 in May.

To be honest, I wasn't even sure if I'd get anything, so I was happy with the decision.


----------



## BinRat55

Awesome. I am retiring 3B and was actually encouraged to apply for "what ails me"... this (so i'm told) makes VAC aware of the meds i'm on and should be covered when I transition out. I'll bet they are scratching their heads on my applications - 

1. Heart attack on the range during a PWT3 (so, coronary something or other)
2. OSI / PTSD (This was difficult as one can imagine - I felt like a money grubber, like why should I get paid because I went away, and sometimes i'm still there...)
3. Diabetes Mellitus. I was diagnosed with diabetes a few years back just after I came back from Bosnia... 

Now, again, i really don't expect much (if anything) with the exception of VAC acknowledging and possibly covering some of my meds on release. I take 14 pills a day which will be quite costly when DND isn't picking up the tab.


----------



## PMedMoe

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Now, again, i really don't expect much (if anything) with the exception of VAC acknowledging and possibly covering some of my meds on release. I take 14 pills a day which will be quite costly when DND isn't picking up the tab.



I hear ya.  I didn't put down my hypothyroidism because it couldn't be attributed to military service.

What I did put in for was called "Cumulative Joint Trauma".


----------



## BinRat55

And after 27 years, joint trauma can really "cumulate"  :bowing:


----------



## TCM621

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I hear ya.  I didn't put down my hypothyroidism because it couldn't be attributed to military service.
> 
> What I did put in for was called "Cumulative Joint Trauma".



This is the hard stuff. How can I point to it being military caused if I don't have an accident when it injured something? I have been in the Military since I was 17 all my joint pain is related to the military in one way or another.


----------



## PMedMoe

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> This is the hard stuff. How can I point to it being military caused if I don't have an accident when it injured something? I have been in the Military since I was 17 all my joint pain is related to the military in one way or another.



Hence the "cumulative" part.  I did in fact have a slip and fall (on ice) during Basic, but it wasn't documented.  The decision is made on several factors (I don't have the paperwork here but I can add to this reply later).


----------



## BinRat55

I had the same trouble with my shoulders... carrying the weight of my CoC Lol!!

Seriously - when my letter came back application denied (no indication of incident within a SDA) I called the BPA number they were so kind to give me. The lawyer assigned to me was absolutely unequivocally smashingly great! Did I mention she was great? Went to the hearing, she had my med docs with flags at roughly a dozen places in the file. I had a bit of work to do as well - I provided a 5 pager on absolutely every job I did and how it affected my shoulder. The panel was in 100% agreement when I left. Received a decision of 30% at 5/5 within two months.


----------



## TCM621

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> I had the same trouble with my shoulders... carrying the weight of my CoC Lol!!
> 
> Seriously - when my letter came back application denied (no indication of incident within a SDA) I called the BPA number they were so kind to give me. The lawyer assigned to me was absolutely unequivocally smashingly great! Did I mention she was great? Went to the hearing, she had my med docs with flags at roughly a dozen places in the file. I had a bit of work to do as well - I provided a 5 pager on absolutely every job I did and how it affected my shoulder. The panel was in 100% agreement when I left. Received a decision of 30% at 5/5 within two months.



Awesome. That will help me a lot.


----------



## blackberet17

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> This is the hard stuff. How can I point to it being military caused if I don't have an accident when it injured something? I have been in the Military since I was 17 all my joint pain is related to the military in one way or another.



Have a read through the Entitlement Eligibility Guidelines on cumulative joint trauma. Note, it applies to weight-bearing joints! Then, build your case from there, by documenting (as noted above) every trade you had, the numbers of hours spent over days, etc., to meet the guidelines. May seem like a lot of work, and it sure is, but hopefully it helps towards a favourable outcome.

http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/services/after-injury/disability-benefits/benefits-determined/entitlement-eligibility-guidelines/cumuljd


----------



## Halifax Tar

Sorry to side track but I have been told the NVC was/is actually a liberal initiative that was put into law on or around 2005/2006. 

Can anyone confirm for me that this the truth and and that that is when the lifetime pensions ended and 1 time lump sum payouts began ? 

Google is my friend but all I keep finding is stuff from 2011.


----------



## RobA

Pretty sure that's not correct. I'm sure Harper would have made damn sure there was no ambiguity about that if that were the case.


----------



## Teager

The liberals brought the NVC in but with the Conservatives and NDP fully supporting it.

This explains the facts.

http://www.ombudsman-veterans.gc.ca/eng/blog/post/287


----------



## TCM621

Teager said:
			
		

> The liberals brought the NVC in but with the Conservatives and NDP fully supporting it.
> 
> This explains the facts.
> 
> http://www.ombudsman-veterans.gc.ca/eng/blog/post/287


IIRC it was also supported by the RCL.


----------



## Halifax Tar

Thanks guys.  And the change from life time pension to lump sum, that was part of the original plan by the LPC not something added on by the CPC once in government later ?


----------



## PMedMoe

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Hence the "cumulative" part.  I did in fact have a slip and fall (on ice) during Basic, but it wasn't documented.  The decision is made on several factors (I don't have the paperwork here but I can add to this reply later).



Okay.  Decision based on:

Medical condition arose out of (or is directly connected with) your Reg F service;

And based (again) on: Statement provided, MPRR, PHE on enrolment, medical exams dated (etc), QOL questionnaire.

So, just be as precise and honest as you can.

Seriously, I just went through my release medical and the Doc was bringing up stuff I didn't recall (until after discussion) and things I had never been notified of.  During your service, it's a good idea to get copies of your med docs about every five years or so....


----------



## RobA

Re: wait times.

I had an application for the PIA for a very long time. My case manager told me they were waiting for a medical report from the OSI clinic. Fair enough.

Just wqs speaking to the regular operator at the 1-866 # and figured I'd ask her if that report had come in. At first she said no but then did some digging around. Apparently the system is somewhat complex. Eventually she found the report, sent in in July, "tucked away" somewhere.

She explained that case managers don't often have to "dig around" like the phone operators and as such they can sometimes find things that the case manager can't. 

So maybe worthwhile to call them.instead of the case manager all the time.


----------



## blackberet17

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.  And the change from life time pension to lump sum, that was part of the original plan by the LPC not something added on by the CPC once in government later ?



It was part of the original plan. It was all part and parcel of the NVC. The idea was to transition away from life-time monthly payments to the lump-sump benefit. As noted above, the Liberals (party in power at the time) were behind the original writing/drafting of the NVC, which was supported by all parties in government...and yes, certain Veterans' organizations (most of whom will swear until they are blue in the face they didn't agree with some/all of the NVC and it was forces upon them).

The Liberals lost the next election, the Conservatives took over, and have since taken the quote-unquote credit for bringing the NVC into being.


----------



## BinRat55

RobA said:
			
		

> Re: wait times.
> 
> I had an application for the PIA for a very long time. My case manager told me they were waiting for a medical report from the OSI clinic. Fair enough.
> 
> Just wqs speaking to the regular operator at the 1-866 # and figured I'd ask her if that report had come in. At first she said no but then did some digging around. Apparently the system is somewhat complex. Eventually she found the report, sent in in July, "tucked away" somewhere.
> 
> She explained that case managers don't often have to "dig around" like the phone operators and as such they can sometimes find things that the case manager can't.
> 
> So maybe worthwhile to call them.instead of the case manager all the time.



So... case manager? We have case managers? How do I know who MY case manager is? Are we talking about the same thing here? Forgive me, I'm a little confused... And these case managers / 1-866 operators... they can tell you what they are waiting for to go to decision? How do you know all this? Do others know this?

Not trying to be rude, but information for me can be dangerous, but lack of information is even more dangerous!


----------



## Teager

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> So... case manager? We have case managers? How do I know who MY case manager is? Are we talking about the same thing here? Forgive me, I'm a little confused... And these case managers / 1-866 operators... they can tell you what they are waiting for to go to decision? How do you know all this? Do others know this?
> 
> Not trying to be rude, but information for me can be dangerous, but lack of information is even more dangerous!



Case managers are assigned to veterans that have more serious injuries/illness or are needing or on a rehab plan. 

When you call the main VAC line you can ask them to look at the status of your application.


----------



## BinRat55

Ahhh... Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mediman14

Well, where to begin! I submitted my application for OA (disability benefits) in JAN gone, been at stage three since Feb, 7 months later, I finally get my letter. What a surprise. I received a phone call from VAC telling me that they included OA application with the original injury (anterior labral tear) and not to expect anything.
    When open my letter, I went from 5% to 15%. Did they make a mistake? Why tell something different on the phone? Should I call?


----------



## blackberet17

If you are not satisfied with the decision, you can request a Departmental Review. Go through the Bureau of Pensions Advocates to start the process.

There's no way of knowing, really, if they made a "mistake". The person you spoke to on the phone is invariably a completely different person from the one who drafted the decision.


----------



## BinRat55

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> If you are not satisfied with the decision, you can request a Departmental Review. Go through the Bureau of Pensions Advocates to start the process.
> 
> There's no way of knowing, really, if they made a "mistake". The person you spoke to on the phone is invariably a completely different person from the one who drafted the decision.



I think Mediman was "pleasantly" surprised and not really wanting to go the Departmental Review route, but wondering if an initial 5% moved UP to a 15% was out of the norm... 

My question to Mediman is where did you get the original assessment of 5%? I would hazard a guess (a guess right?) that your original application (anterior labral tear) would have been at 5% and they added something else (i'm sorry I don't know that "OA" means...)


----------



## RobA

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> If you are not satisfied with the decision, you can request a Departmental Review. Go through the Bureau of Pensions Advocates to start the process.
> 
> There's no way of knowing, really, if they made a "mistake". The person you spoke to on the phone is invariably a completely different person from the one who drafted the decision.



I'm pretty sure they did, since in 2013 my income was $7,000 less then it was in 2012, and 100% of my 2012 income came from earnings loss benefit (the same as 2013). Not sure how I can get $7000 LESS but still be charged a $6000 OVERpayment.

I'll call BPA again though. One final question though: they told me last time that they ONLY deal with appeals for the disability award decision. Not earnings loss, or PIA or CIB or any other benefit.

Was the receptionist wrong?


----------



## blackberet17

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> My question to Mediman is where did you get the original assessment of 5%? I would hazard a guess (a guess right?) that your original application (anterior labral tear) would have been at 5% and they added something else (i'm sorry I don't know that "OA" means...)



I'd like to know if the 5% was something mentioned over the phone, or actually sent in writing. The OA (osteoarthritis) added on top of the labral tear would mean an increase in symptoms. From this added symptom, it is _possible_ to receive a higher Medical Impairment rating, depending on its effect on your body - in the case of the hip assessment, the range of motion.

http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/services/after-injury/disability-benefits/benefits-determined/table-of-disabilities/ch-17-2006#t10


----------



## blackberet17

RobA said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure they did, since in 2013 my income was $7,000 less then it was in 2012, and 100% of my 2012 income came from earnings loss benefit (the same as 2013). Not sure how I can get $7000 LESS but still be charged a $6000 OVERpayment.
> 
> I'll call BPA again though. One final question though: they told me last time that they ONLY deal with appeals for the disability award decision. Not earnings loss, or PIA or CIB or any other benefit.
> 
> Was the receptionist wrong?



Who is "they"?

If you look at the NVC, (and now we're way off the original topic) disability awards and CIB fall under Section 3. EL and PIA fall under Section 2. The Veterans Review and Appeal Board, while it has the mandate to hear any and all decisions brought before it, can do little to nil in determining EL and PIA. Disability Awards and CIB, however...


----------



## TCM621

So the 4 weeks came and went with no change to my status. I sent them a secure message on Monday and haven't heard a response yet. What do you guys suggest as the next step?


----------



## BinRat55

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> So the 4 weeks came and went with no change to my status. I sent them a secure message on Monday and haven't heard a response yet. What do you guys suggest as the next step?



So, 16 weeks from 27 Apr would have put a decision letter in your hands by roughly mid August if I am correct. According to your statement back then (VAC said "Standard processing time has been exceeded in your case...") - is that where the 4 extra weeks comes into play?

They have a few more hours left to respond to you secure email, I would wait to see what they have to say first. If they give you the song and dance once again, I think this is where I would get the ombudsman involved. Keep you timeline crystal clear and all correspondence for them to see. Always cross your "I"s and dot your "T"s...


----------



## TCM621

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> So, 16 weeks from 27 Apr would have put a decision letter in your hands by roughly mid August if I am correct. According to your statement back then (VAC said "Standard processing time has been exceeded in your case...") - is that where the 4 extra weeks comes into play?
> 
> They have a few more hours left to respond to you secure email, I would wait to see what they have to say first. If they give you the song and dance once again, I think this is where I would get the ombudsman involved. Keep you timeline crystal clear and all correspondence for them to see. Always cross your "I"s and dot your "T"s...



The 4 extra weeks was there response to the first message saying the 16 weeks were exceded. I figured the ombudsman was the next step. I'll give the Ombudsman's office a call if I don't have an appropriate response by the end of the week.


----------



## TCM621

This seem like a form letter to anyone else?



> We apologize that it is taking longer than expected to provide
> you with a decision. At present, we have a higher than normal
> volume of applications to process. This is temporary. We had
> expected to provide you with a decision on your application within
> the 4 week time line, unfortunately we did not meet that benchmark.
> I have forwarded your email to the appropriate area of the Department
> in hopes that your claim can be completed as soon as possible.
> Once again, we apologize for the delay and we thank you for your
> patience.


----------



## Teager

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> This seem like a form letter to anyone else?



That sounds like the response when you call a phone or Internet company. All my applications are past the timelines so I guess there pretty busy or maybe this is the norm and the "higher than normal applications to process" will be used more. Also maybe the CIB and lifting of PIA restrictions is the reason staff are more busy. I have a feeling the adjudicaters are swamped as there just doesn't seem to be enough of them.


----------



## BinRat55

You know, i've always thought I would be interested in working at VAC. They should put a call letter out looking for those of in uniform about to take it off. We bring a lot to the table I would think.

That, and I hear Charlottetown is a very pretty city...


----------



## catalyst

They just had a massive hiring across Canada for several pools (CM/Client Service Agent/Disability Adjudicator) - I would expect it takes some time to get people on board and up to speed.


----------



## Mediman14

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> I think Mediman was "pleasantly" surprised and not really wanting to go the Departmental Review route, but wondering if an initial 5% moved UP to a 15% was out of the norm...
> 
> My question to Mediman is where did you get the original assessment of 5%? I would hazard a guess (a guess right?) that your original application (anterior labral tear) would have been at 5% and they added something else (i'm sorry I don't know that "OA" means...)





OA meaning Osteoarthritis. You pretty much nailed it. The 5% was from the labral tear, the other 10%, I think it's from the OA but I'm not sure as the letter does not really say that except they just grouped them together. Just wanted to make sure that this is the norm...


----------



## BinRat55

Years ago, before the days of lump sum payments, I submitted an application for a pension for an amputation on my right foot. Just that - they took my big toe. I receieved a call (not much has changed - it was over a year after my application submission) from VAC asking if it was ok if that actually added more to the application. See, in going through my med files, they noticed that I had to learn how to walk all over again and developed plantar fasciitis as a result. I of course said "Why not?" It resulted in an extra 1500 bucks!! Which back then was a lot.

I hear people today crying about "Geez they offered me $95,000... I won't get outta bed for at least 150..." I was blessed to get the $5000.00 I got for the removal of my toe. This very day I still  have pain - lots of pain... but I remember being able to buy groceries for a year and that was pretty cool!!


----------



## Teager

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Years ago, before the days of lump sum payments, I submitted an application for a pension for an amputation on my right foot. Just that - they took my big toe. I receieved a call (not much has changed - it was over a year after my application submission) from VAC asking if it was ok if that actually added more to the application. See, in going through my med files, they noticed that I had to learn how to walk all over again and developed plantar fasciitis as a result. I of course said "Why not?" It resulted in an extra 1500 bucks!! Which back then was a lot.
> 
> I hear people today crying about "Geez they offered me $95,000... I won't get outta bed for at least 150..." I was blessed to get the $5000.00 I got for the removal of my toe. This very day I still  have pain - lots of pain... but I remember being able to buy groceries for a year and that was pretty cool!!



I get what your saying but be careful in what you say as it can easily offend here. A lot of guys who might be in a wheelchair for the rest of there lives and only get offered $100k or whatever. Remember they could say to you I will never walk again plus I feel pain everyday and I've lost out on my career.

You also mentioned before the lump sum time which would be when injuries were pensioned for life. I'm guessing VAC assessed your injury at the bottom of the scale which resulted in a lump sum amount and not pensionable. So many here know if they qualified under the pension system over life they would receive a lot more than the 95k.

Just bringing up an injury and saying others are crying over the amounts they get from VAC probably isn't a good thing to say as it will cause a lot of issues since you don't know the background of people's injuries.


----------



## BinRat55

Tank you Teager for the helpful advice as I know all too well about how sensitive people are and just how words in print can be taken way out of context.

Much like this one - I was actually responding to Mediman14 on how VAC was able to put 2 and 2 together LONG before the days of the payout. And while I may have generalized my second statement, there was no intent on offending anyone here as I think we ALL know people attempting to take advantage of our Pension Act. No, much like you, I honestly believe there are a TON of vets deserving of the full amount offered and then some.

But I do know there are people who will milk it for all it's worth. I don't need background - I know human nature.

But, like I said - I don't think the people who are deserving of what they get and are grateful the Pension Act exists will actually take offence. They will more than likely agree with me!

My  :2c:


----------



## BinRat55

Just a quick update (and a word to the wise):

I utilized the RCL as an advocate to assist me with my claim. So, here we are over 24 weeks into it all and I decided to contact VAC once more, only to discover that they have an "intent" to file, but no actual application yet. We are 24 weeks in and VAC had NO application from me. They said to contact RCL, which I did. I found out from them that it was still on someones desk as they were backlogged and I wasn't a priority (they - the Royal Canadian Legion - determined that my operational stress injury / PTSD was not "severe" enough based on what I had written) so they were apologetic and said they had hired someone in June to help and they were getting caught up now...

My application sat on someone's desk for almost 5 months. My release date may now be in less than 1 month and I have to start over. When I expressed my dissatisfaction with what had happened, they completely withdrew me from VAC.

Anyone wishing to utilize the RCL as an advocate for VAC - do your homework. I am not poo-pooing the Legion - they are good people, but I should have asked a few more questions and they should have been a little more... forthcoming.

Yuk. With my luck, I won't see any decision until next summer!


----------



## blackberet17

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Just a quick update (and a word to the wise):
> 
> I utilized the RCL as an advocate to assist me with my claim. So, here we are over 24 weeks into it all and I decided to contact VAC once more, only to discover that they have an "intent" to file, but no actual application yet. We are 24 weeks in and VAC had NO application from me. They said to contact RCL, which I did. I found out from them that it was still on someones desk as they were backlogged and I wasn't a priority (they - the Royal Canadian Legion - determined that my operational stress injury / PTSD was not "severe" enough based on what I had written) so they were apologetic and said they had hired someone in June to help and they were getting caught up now...
> 
> My application sat on someone's desk for almost 5 months. My release date may now be in less than 1 month and I have to start over. When I expressed my dissatisfaction with what had happened, they completely withdrew me from VAC.
> 
> Anyone wishing to utilize the RCL as an advocate for VAC - do your homework. I am not poo-pooing the Legion - they are good people, but I should have asked a few more questions and they should have been a little more... forthcoming.
> 
> Yuk. With my luck, I won't see any decision until next summer!



Not to pour salt in the wound, but...it may have been processed by VAC faster!

May I ask why you went to the RCL about submitting your disability application? Is there no VAC office close by?


----------



## BinRat55

Yea, I hear you on that one. I noted in a post further back in this thread that I couldn't understand why there was a co-worker of mine who was assessed and actually paid out (over a month ago now) and I couldn't understand why... guess I got my answer!!

No, the reason I went through the RCL was that they came highly recommended for assistance, and again, my fault for not doing my homework. I thought it would be quicker actually! I was told that once the paperwork (application) was accepted by the RCL, it was faxed directly to "Department A" essentially skipping a step. I was told I would go to step 2 the very day RCL faxed my paperwork to VAC.

Silly me - my applications were never faxed to VAC. I did, however, receive ALL my paperwork in my home mailbox from the RCL within days...


----------



## AirDet

I've been following this thread for a while but had nothing positive to add before today.

I applied for 3 disability benefits at the end of July. Today a rep from VAC called me to inform me that after a review of my documents she found a 4th I should apply for. She asked a few questions and did it right then.

After hearing lots of horror stories my expectations were low. Imagine how impressed I am now after this diligent and caring VAC worker made my day.

She said my file was complete and she was sending it off to the decision making level today. Of course there is no guarantee of a good initial outcome but it's great they engaged me.

If anyone is interested I'll post the outcome in the next "16 weeks".


----------



## BinRat55

AirDet said:
			
		

> I've been following this thread for a while but had nothing positive to add before today.
> 
> I applied for 3 disability benefits at the end of July. Today a rep from VAC called me to inform me that after a review of my documents she found a 4th I should apply for. She asked a few questions and did it right then.
> 
> After hearing lots of horror stories my expectations were low. Imagine how impressed I am now after this diligent and caring VAC worker made my day.
> 
> She said my file was complete and she was sending it off to the decision making level today. Of course there is no guarantee of a good initial outcome but it's great they engaged me.
> 
> If anyone is interested I'll post the outcome in the next "16 weeks".



They did the same for me many years ago with my amputation. I had submitted a claim (they took my toe!!) and at some point during the process (I was very new to it back then) I too received a phone call. "We noticed that you developed A B and C due to your amputation. Can we add this to your claim?" I was quite impressed with the thoroughness of it all. But it gets even better - a year or so later I received a favorable decision and was awarded a couple grand (back then to me that was a lot of money!) Some months passed by and I received yet another call - "We noticed during a file review that you have children. If you can provide copies of their birth certificates, you may be entitled to a stipend for them as well." I did just that, and wouldn't you know it - about 3 months later I received another cheque for over a thousand!

I honestly believe that VAC does get a raw deal by us. Now, I am not "lumping" everyone here and in DND in that "us" statement by any means, but even I am guilty of getting angered by the process and who is there to blame? I have to blame some one right? VAC. All in all, they are bound by policies and rules as are we. I am pretty sure there isn't a room in Charlottetown where they toss our files in and say "that will be looked at next month - let's all go for beers..."


----------



## blackberet17

The Department (i.e., first level adjudicators) have changed some procedures in the last while, in light of..."expressed concerns". Clients are contacted directly (which they stopped doing a few years ago) to determine if the client has any further information and to let them know what more is needed to complete the file, and to be a little more proactive.

Overall - and what a lot of people don't know - is as a whole, Department and VRAB's two levels (Review and Appeal) equates to roughly 86% total favourability rate. It may even be higher lately, as the new proactive approach has led to more (greater in number) favourable decisions. I've heard decisions which are more complex and require greater resources and time expenditure are denied at the first level, which the client can then take to VRAB (which isn't necessarily a bad thing, considering the oral testimony a client can provide at the VRAB level).


----------



## BinRat55

So, in light of my not-so-happy experience with the Legion, I had to go back to square one a few weeks ago. I ask once more to anyone on this board who would want to share - I understand the wait time is a bit shorter for an initial decision regarding PTSD / OSI. I have heard as fast as 6 weeks for some. I know (I think I know) that if initially favorable, 10% is generally the norm, then several months later a recheck / review is completed.

Is this the case for some / most / all / none? Feedback please!


----------



## AirDet

Well, Binrat, I can't speak to what I have not seen. My experience has been positive so far. The couple of VAC employees I've had contact with have treated me with respect and compassion. I hope the rest of my brothers here are treated the same.


----------



## Towards_the_gap

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> So, in light of my not-so-happy experience with the Legion, I had to go back to square one a few weeks ago. I ask once more to anyone on this board who would want to share - I understand the wait time is a bit shorter for an initial decision regarding PTSD / OSI. I have heard as fast as 6 weeks for some. I know (I think I know) that if initially favorable, 10% is generally the norm, then several months later a recheck / review is completed.
> 
> Is this the case for some / most / all / none? Feedback please!



In my limited experience, yes... 10% as an initial assessment/acknowledgement, a further review at 6 months. 

I think I can confim what blackberet17 is telling us, having had 2 disability awards, 3 years apart. First one, in 2012, took ages, well beyond the 'service standard' for what was ostensibly a cut and dry case (plenty of CF98's and witness statements, full diagnoses by numerable medical professionals). Bit of paperwork shows up, DA gets paid out, and from there it's 'off ya go, go figure out how to treat yourself' with me stumbling around between medical professionals and submitting the odd travel claim.

Next one, this summer, was bang on 16 weeks (albeit with a little call to the ombudsmans office at the 16 week mark). I was informed of the decision by telephone as detailed earlier in the thread, and the case manager has been terrific. 

Despite all the bad press, I don't think people go to work at VAC to be miserly, insensitive a**holes...they are, on the whole, there to help, and I am grateful for what they do and have done. In fact, I sometimes feel a bit embarrassed at how nervous they are sometimes dealing face to face with a 'vet', I can only imagine some of the vitriol they receive from some of their more difficult cases (warranted or not).


----------



## BinRat55

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Despite all the bad press, I don't think people go to work at VAC to be miserly, insensitive a**holes...they are, on the whole, there to help, and I am grateful for what they do and have done. In fact, I sometimes feel a bit embarrassed at how nervous they are sometimes dealing face to face with a 'vet', I can only imagine some of the vitriol they receive from some of their more difficult cases (warranted or not).



Agreed. As a Supply Tech who has worked on the front counter at Clothing Stores, I know a bit of what it's like to have to tell others "no" or "not yet" - a ton of people think that the person on the phone at VAC (like at the front counter) is the the one making the rules!


----------



## Towards_the_gap

And  I'd imagine there is, or will be soon, a lot of that but instead of 'what's my decision', it will be 'wheres my monthly pension!'

I don't envy the VAC folks and the herculean task they will be faced with should the Liberals come through with their 'back to the pensions' promise. I'll bet there were a few secretly wishing for a conservative win just to avoid the headache!

A bit of a segue here, but anyone want to speculate how that will be introduced, if at all?


----------



## BinRat55

If I were to speculate, I would say probably much like the way it was "un-introduced"! There would be a grace period - all applications in process would fall into the lump sum pool, for 12 months of new applications maybe a choice would be offered and then after that, full-on monthly pension. Lump sums gone (with possibly a few minor exceptions). I still receive a monthly pension I was granted many years ago.

That being said, what if they were to offer both? Akin to the "Transfer Amount" - member is awarded a pension at, say, 25%. A monthly payment would work out to $472.00. Member can take a transfer amount instead, thus writing off on monthly payments at a discounted rate (instead of receiving the $472.00, member who is 40 years old) takes the lump sum payment of (yrs in months remaining to reach 55 X award X 65%) roughly $55,000. Savings to Canada - $25,000!


----------



## The Bread Guy

For the record, here's what's been promised on payments:


> *We will give veterans more compensation, more choice, and more support in planning their financial future.* -- We will re-establish lifelong pensions as an option for our injured veterans, and increase the value of the disability award. We will ensure that every injured veteran has access to financial advice and support so that they can determine the form of compensation that works best for them and their families ....


More details here.


----------



## captloadie

Maybe we'll introduce some sort of buyback option on the lump sum payments, so members who received the lump some can return it and get a monthly payment. Kind of like we do for Reserve pensions  >


----------



## blackberet17

One grey area is if monthly pensions are reinstated for all, including those who have received a lump-sum payment, those who have received the latter could find themselves in an overpayment situation.

The reinstatement is a bit of a headache, but as I've written about before, the monthly pensions are of greater benefit to a younger soldier with years of living with their disability(-ies) ahead of them, then an older veteran who may find a more immediate use for the large sum payment immediately.

In any case, the reinstatement would require a change in legislation, or a significant re-write of the existing _Canadian Forces Members and Veterans Re-establishment and Compensation Act_.

It will not be a "quick fix".


----------



## Towards_the_gap

captloadie said:
			
		

> Maybe we'll introduce some sort of buyback option on the lump sum payments, so members who received the lump some can return it and get a monthly payment. Kind of like we do for Reserve pensions  >



I just had a mental image of a fleet of shiny pickup trucks and RV's and fishing boats being unceremoniously dumped in the parking lots of VAC offices across the country, with the ownerships signed off and shoved through the mail box!


----------



## Occam

I'm more inclined to believe it would be much simpler than what's been described.

For the folks caught in the middle who have already received lump sum awards, it's fairly easy to figure out what they would have received had they been granted monthly disability pensions from the eligibility date forward.  From that, it's also fairly easy to figure out how long it would take to cancel out/pay back what has been given via the disability award.  Monthly pension payments could be suspended (if necessary) until the amount of the disability award has been "repaid", at which time monthly pension payments would start.

Zero up-front costs to switch the affected people over.


----------



## Jed

Occam said:
			
		

> I'm more inclined to believe it would be much simpler than what's been described.
> 
> For the folks caught in the middle who have already received lump sum awards, it's fairly easy to figure out what they would have received had they been granted monthly disability pensions from the eligibility date forward.  From that, it's also fairly easy to figure out how long it would take to cancel out/pay back what has been given via the disability award.  Monthly pension payments could be suspended (if necessary) until the amount of the disability award has been "repaid", at which time monthly pension payments would start.
> 
> Zero up-front costs to switch the affected people over.



I'd vote for that clause,


----------



## Occam

Jed said:
			
		

> I'd vote for that clause,



Seems straightforward, no?  I've racked my brain trying to think of some reason why it wouldn't work, but I've come up with nothing.

It would put Pension Act recipients, Lump Sum recipients, and recipients under whatever new system comes out on an equal footing.


----------



## Wookilar

Sounds reasonable to this Fin O.

If DND can figure out how much ex-wives get from pensions not yet awarded then surely VAC can figure out the math.


----------



## Towards_the_gap

Jed said:
			
		

> I'd vote for that clause,



Gets my vote as well. With perhaps an option to 'buy back' said time if you happen to have kept ahold/invested the lump sum (ha I know right!) and therefore start the pension payments sooner.


----------



## captloadie

It would be a simple way to go about it, but would it resolved the issue that is being raised? If the reason to go back to a monthly pension is so veterans have access to a constant cash flow, implementing this measure will not help those who accepted a lump sum in the near term. For instance, lets say a member was awarded a lump sum payout of 125k in 2010. If the equivalent monthly payout was $1000/mth, it would take 12.5 years to pay back, so the member would see nothing until 2022. How is this change, realistically, going to help the member in the near term?

That's why I believe some sort of *interest free  *  buy back scheme would be in their best interest. A 25% recovery rate, would see the same debt recovered over a 40 year period, and give the veteran the monthly cash flow needed.


----------



## Rifleman62

blackberet17:


> One grey area is if monthly pensions are reinstated for all, including those who have received a lump-sum payment, those who have received the latter could find themselves in an overpayment situation.
> 
> The reinstatement is a bit of a headache, but as I've written about before, the monthly pensions are of greater benefit to a younger soldier with years of living with their disability(-ies) ahead of them, then an older veteran who may find a more immediate use for the large sum payment immediately.
> 
> In any case, the reinstatement would require a change in legislation, or a significant re-write of the existing Canadian Forces Members and Veterans Re-establishment and Compensation Act.



One important factor you are forgetting wrt monthly pensions is the survivors pension after your gone. If you are assessed at I believe 48% + disability your i.e wife gets 50% of your monthly pension until she departs.

It will not be a "quick fix".


----------



## The Bread Guy

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> It will not be a "quick fix".


Or cheap ....


----------



## Occam

My earlier idea was based on a couple of premises:

1.  The monthly disability pension (and lump sum disability award) are awards for non-economic losses (pain & suffering, loss of quality of life, etc.).  Going 12 years without receiving a pension payment (because you've already received a lump sum) should not be an issue, since presumably you've either obtained gainful employment, or are on some kind of income replacement benefit such as ELB/PIA.

2.  For those older veterans who would benefit more from a lump sum than a lifetime disability pension, I'm sure the actuaries can come up with some kind of suitable reduction formula akin to what they do with the "$1000 a week for life" lotteries that offer a reduced lump sum cash value.  I really don't like using the lottery as an example (because having a disability is hardly winning the lottery) but it does illustrate the principle fairly well.


----------



## Teager

Throwing a bit of a wrench in here but will the Liberals keep the Critical Injury Benfit or do away with it? If they scrap it for those that recieved it will that be factored into the pension payment as well?


----------



## blackberet17

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> blackberet17:
> One important factor you are forgetting wrt monthly pensions is the survivors pension after your gone. If you are assessed at I believe 48% + disability your i.e wife gets 50% of your monthly pension until she departs.
> 
> It will not be a "quick fix".



Oh I didn't forget, I just didn't want to go there. That opens a whole other can of worms. There are also all the benefits, including CIB, currently under the NVC which are not available under the Pension Act. How far back - or forward - does a new benefit system go? Lots of questions.


----------



## upandatom

I will try to not make this a bitch session, but, 

It bothers me to no end that VAC is now just working on claims from 11 months ago. ( I have had a two year fight to get a stabilised PTSD condition that was just considered complete in Nov via VRAB)
Saying that, I have not received payment, So I called in yesterday, asking how much longer until I receive my paperwork. 
Finding out, they are working on claims from February of 2016, and that due to being from VRAB it gets put to the bottom of the pile. (Even though VRAB ruled in my favor for being stable and the amount). Needless to say, I complained to an area manager (Went to Mississauga and sorted that out). 
Is everyone else VRABs getting treated as a new claim? Even when it is for an awarded condition that someone just misread the report and did not match up the keywords to the Table of Disabilities? 

Is there an organisation, other then the Ombudsmen(Who take longer to get back to you then a Case Manager with Callback)That speaks on behalf of Veterans having issues? 
I still have two claims that have not moves since step 2, and are now on 43 weeks service standard date? I called Ombudsmen 3 times since November, Written Trudeau, and Hehr, and still nothing. These have CF98s, in addition to Incident reports and documented medical history. 

How is this even close to being acceptable? 

I have pretty much exhausted all options I can find as of right now.


----------



## CountDC

lets see who will be first ....... ;D


----------



## upandatom

CountDC said:
			
		

> lets see who will be first ....... ;D



First to merge it with another post? Digging through pages upon pages?  Lol. 

The legion is not of much help either. Tried them.


----------



## Teager

You can try your local MP. Some do care about vets and have helped push things along for some. Really depends who your MP is but they are there to represent you and your issues.


----------



## gryphonv

I know this won't be much help, but you are not alone. My File as been on step 3 since August I think, may be off on this, have to check my notes. But It was originally started in May.

From my understanding, the service standards are shot so bad across the board, there isn't much the Ombud can do. Its one thing a few dozen cases slip through the cracks, but where there are hundreds or thousands that are in limbo. It overwhelms even them.

As stated, you can petition your MP you might get some traction. I'm fortunate I'm able to wait might out. I've accepted a few months ago there isn't much I can or am willing to do to push mine faster. 

I really feel the system is so backlogged right now, the only option is to wait, or to petition the government to put more workers on it. Getting one or two cases fixed at a time through the Ombud solves nothing. 

I am going to be interested in seeing their service standard numbers when they release them next. See if they try to bury this issue.

I also feel with the Phoenix payroll issue is a bigger fire for them to deal with at this time. It definitely has a lot more traction with the public (not saying they are more or less of an issue in reality). 

*Edit

http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-us/service-standards

It seems the vast majority of the standards across the board are under targets.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

My case manager called me when the decision went up on the computer. I had to bug VAC for the info. Still took three weeks for the form letter from them and another week before there was a difference in my bank account. Four weeks after the decision and only because I bugged them.


----------



## Pieman

I've come to accept (doesn't mean it's okay) that the VAC takes 6 months to do anything. I apply or send in for something, I don't expect a response for 6 months. If they come back requesting more info, it's another 6 months from the day they get it. Lots of this stuff could be automated, and they could save people for looking over the rejected or abnormal situations instead.


----------



## captloadie

One of the issues that is aggravating the problem is the increased number of releases that are being categorized as 3b. I believe the number was greater than 30% last year here at my base. It isn't something that VAC can easily predict, and staff in anticipation for. They are having the same issues staffing positions as we are, and given what I'm reading here, I'm sure the burn out rate is pretty high.

I don't truly believe it is the front line staff who are intentionally delaying files. To be honest, it is likely that the problem partly rests with all those individuals that are stepping in to assist applicants get answers on their files. Work on everything else stops when you are told the PM, the MP, the Minister, the Ombudsmen . . wants an answer on a specific file. Because no one takes that as, hey they just want an update. They take it as, finish this before all others.


----------



## AirDet

There's no doubt that whatever process VAC uses to resolve/adjudicate these claims is broken. I just fired off a letter to my MP and Minister Hehr yesterday to address the process. I sent a copy of that letter to VAC. Within minutes I had a long reply from VAC.

They did mention that they are currently working on step 3 applications from April 2016 (that was 24 Jan 2017). This sounds way out of the 16 week turnaround they strive for in Step 3.

Tomorrow, my wife is attending the Prime Minister's Town Hall to bring up the fact that our "re-assessment" has taken almost 2 years and this isn't unusual for VAC. It's things like this that lead many of us to just give up dealing with VAC and go in silence without closure. I'll post his reply... if any.

I have no idea if my letter aimed at the root cause of these delays will benefit us but if we say nothing then nothing will ever change.

If anyone cares, I'll post the VAC and minister's reply here as well.

I'm at the point I don't care about my personal outcome. I'm much more interested in shining a light on VAC's laborious and time consuming adjudication / resolution process. There's got to be a better way to do business.


----------



## krustyrl

Posting the replies would be something I'd be interested in seeing. Thanks AirDet


----------



## Rifleman62

VAC just requested my service files from Library and Archives Canada (you know how long that will take!) for a Consequential Claim that was at Stage 3. If it is a *Consequential Claim* why are my 9 1/2 year since retirement service files needed? Why did it take from the beginning of Oct 16 to mid Jan 17 just to request the files. Asked the telephone responder to ask that question from the Adjudicator. Will get a written reply in ..... weeks.
*The only reason for my claim is that a VAC Medical Officer, based on X-Rays advised me to do so*.

To me requesting my service files means the person has actioned my file and can get off the hook by saying awaiting further info. Anyway, when the claim is completed (6 months now plus x months to go ) I expect it to be refused (Adjudicator over riding VAC Medical Officer), and the whole shitload starts again with an Appeal.

I am in a position where I can wait, but I will be 70 in August and hope to see the results before Last Post.


----------



## Dave1966

Ya same old crap I spoke to VAC today working on prosseisng first claims from April 2016 and reasememts from August 2016 I don't pay attention to that service standard turn around time . I got three more first claims pending plus a reasessmemt coming up shortly hopefully it will all be settled before X Mas 2017 lol.

I did have a meeting with my local MP about the processing time he was really understanding and acknowledged the system was messed he laughed when I called it dysfunctional at best. I told him it's more than just the money it's about the services and treatment benifits that come with an awarded claim.


----------



## AirDet

Dave1966 said:
			
		

> I told him it's more than just the money it's about the services and treatment benifits that come with an awarded claim.



That's it. Mine requires medication for life. So the benefits are far more important than a few bucks now. What really bugs me is that in the service when something is f... broken; we fix it. This needs to be fixed.

For example I had a young Cpl in my office today that had a service injury. I asked him if he had applied to VAC and his answer was nobody wants to do that because if the huge hassle VAC is. That's a major problem. When our people need help they should get it... not get hassled over it.

I'm interested to hear what the answers will be when my wife talks to the PM this afternoon.... if she can get to the microphone.


----------



## krustyrl

:goodpost:


----------



## AirDet

I'm very sad to report that my wife didn't get anywhere near the auditorium. They held it at UofM. Every student must have skipped class to get his selfie taken with the PM. There was another spouse there who supposedly got in and raised a question WRT VAC.

As for my letter writing campaign, Both my MP and Minister Herh's offices replied with a form giving them my permission to dig into my case. That sounds a little odd to me but whatever works.

As soon as anything interesting happens you'll see it here.

Like I said earlier, when my injured troops refuse to talk to VAC there is a problem.


----------



## Dave1966

To bad your wife didn't get a chance to speak with the PM 

VAC on a good day is dysfunctional ass hell you can ask 5 VAC employees the same question and get 5 different answers my CM will say anything to shut me up . 

I no longer speak to anyone at VAC over the phone mail or e-mail only less hassle and a at least you can keep a hard copy.

I also signed a letter at my MPs office giving me permission to look into my file C if that works.


----------



## gryphonv

My file was completed today Applied may 4 2016, so 8 Months and 26 days for my initial application.

The name they listed it under changed a few times, from persistent depressive disorder to Unspecific Depressive Disorder. I'm thinking  that they now listed it as Unspecific its not going to be favorable though that could be the depression kicking in. 

Anyways I'll update when I get the letter.

Good news for everyone else, it seems they have caught up to May.


----------



## AirDet

May. Good to know. 8 months though is quick from what I hear. 

There are many people who have been completely forgotten by VAC. I got a letter saying "no further action required from you". 8 months later it turned out they did need me to do something. If I hadn't called they would've been happy to of forgotten about me for another 8 months+.

The evidence clearly shows that VAC is broken. They need a complete overhaul to ensure they provide a quality service to Canada.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

They also need more past-serving members in their department.  I also think it would be very worthwhile for some employees at the top of the sub-departments to visit some of bases, and see the work environment we live thru;  in the air, on the ground and at sea.

Perspective.


----------



## meni0n

Def didn't catch up to May as mine was 31 April and still waiting....


----------



## AirDet

It's funny but ever since I engaged the Minister and MP VAC has stopped replying to my emails. > I guess I've annoyed them.  :bowing:


----------



## AirDet

I don't know if this is a result of my comms with the Minister or MP however, my application was just sent to payments (aka Complete). For anyone who has had a RE-evaluation dated before Dec 2016, you may want to see if yours is complete or not.

I suspect they may have been trying to shut me up. If so they just don't get us. It isn't about the money; it's about how they treat our people. I intend to continue seeking answers and solutions to these ridiculous wait times.

As long as our guys feel VAC has it out for them there is work to be done.

Let me know either here or by PM how your applications are coming. I won't use any names. I'm just trying to get a gauge on how widespread the problem is.


----------



## AirDet

posted on the VAC site,
"Your opinion counts. Help us make the services offered in My VAC Account reflect your needs. If you live in Montreal or Halifax, you may be eligible to participate in a focus group. If you live in other parts of the country, look for our online survey in the next few weeks."

Here's a chance for you gents to have your say with VAC.


----------



## TCM621

AirDet said:
			
		

> posted on the VAC site,
> "Your opinion counts. Help us make the services offered in My VAC Account reflect your needs. If you live in Montreal or Halifax, you may be eligible to participate in a focus group. If you live in other parts of the country, look for our online survey in the next few weeks."
> 
> Here's a chance for you gents to have your say with VAC.


Oh I can't wait. My current claim is at 23 weeks now. My last one took more than a year. Has anyone actually recieved a decision in 16 weeks? 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave1966

My first 2 claims were settled 16 weeks almost to the day but that was back in 2015.


----------



## thunderbolt

My first claim for tinnitus was settled in about 8 weeks in 2012 and a review in 2015 took only 4 weeks. My current claim in the system is going on 27 weeks and just went to step 3, so I'm curious to see how it actually takes...


----------



## QV

I wonder if they are waiting for after April to pay at the new rate rather than have to back and calculate all those files again if they paid them before the new rate aaplies.


----------



## TCM621

AirDet said:
			
		

> posted on the VAC site,
> "Your opinion counts. Help us make the services offered in My VAC Account reflect your needs. If you live in Montreal or Halifax, you may be eligible to participate in a focus group. If you live in other parts of the country, look for our online survey in the next few weeks."
> 
> Here's a chance for you gents to have your say with VAC.



Just completed it. Turns out it is merely about the "My VAC Account" web services. That actually works pretty well, no chances to talk about any other issues with VAC.


----------



## AirDet

I noticed that too.

I did however here back from a ministerial aid WRT the department's performance. He mentioned that turnaround times may increase after PSAC's new collective agreement is in place. Nobody want's to put anything on that topic in writing though.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> Just completed it. Turns out it is merely about the "My VAC Account" web services. That actually works pretty well, no chances to talk about any other issues with VAC.



It was pretty simple. Hard to give them bad marks for that one.

Of course, when Gerald Butts is crafting Hehr's canned answer, he'll likely use it as an opportunity to crow:

 "In the service delivery area Mr Speaker, all polls and questionnaires sent to Veterans, _*to date*_, have been responded to by large numbers of Veterans and we are happy to report that approx 87% of the respondents said they were satisfied with our service delivery. Mr Speaker, the clients have spoken and are fine with the status quo. Thank you."


----------



## meni0n

Just called VAC and they're still working on claims from April it seems. They've been working on April since early February....


----------



## AirDet

meni0n said:
			
		

> Just called VAC and they're still working on claims from April it seems. They've been working on April since early February....



I don't think they know what the heck they're talking about. Mine was a re-eval and entered stage 3 on 1 Dec. I got my decision letter last week. 

Like others have noted here; there is a noticeable discrepancy in everything they say. They don't understand we don't really care what the answer is so long as it's the right one.... don't guess or lie.


----------



## meni0n

Mine's an initial and it entered stage 3 around August...Maybe it's taking longer because it's tinnitus but it's weird. I had another claim that was in in February and it was done in October.


----------



## TCM621

Mine just got suspended after 6 months but I can't directly blame them. Apparently a 12 year old injury, but for which I've seen the doc numerous times over the years, needs to be confirmed because it isn't reflected in my file. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Words_Twice

I have two people very close to me who are VAC employees. I will tell you what the problem is, and some people will be offended. Tough shit. There is a blizzard of BS applications that VAC has received because members and former members are blaming every single malady they have on the CF.  These people see their buddies getting $100k cheques, and they want in too. The problem is that every single application, total BS or not, receives the same attention, until that application dies a natural, and time consuming death. That means the legitimate applications vie with spurious ones for the attention of VAC employees.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

words_twice said:
			
		

> I have two people very close to me who are VAC employees. I will tell you what the problem is, and some people will be offended. Tough shit. There is a blizzard of BS applications that VAC has received because members and former members are blaming every single malady they have on the CF.  These people see their buddies getting $100k cheques, and they want in too. The problem is that every single application, total BS or not, receives the same attention, until that application dies a natural, and time consuming death. That means the legitimate applications vie with spurious ones for the attention of VAC employees.



How do you, or they, decide legitimate applications opposed to spurious ones? When does an individual decide that they've finally had enough pain, lack of mobility or other physical and mental ailments? When does one decide to submit an application? When they just have a limp or when they can no longer walk?

There are ,'supposed' experts at VAC. There are a myriad of medical professionals who need to put their comments on VAC forms. If a person feels they have a legitimate claim, why shouldn't they apply for it.

Since when did you and your two VAC buddies get trained in the cut off between a real claim and suck it up, buttercup.

Do you understand the concept of a service organization? Their job is to serve, not second guess. If they are senior enough to be making those decisions, that's what they are being paid for and they should stop with the excuses.

There is also a higher than average amount of claims because we just spent 10+ years at war. Combat has a way of providing lots of little problems that a body wouldn't normally have to withstand.

I think, people should concern themselves with their actual jobs and quit trying to slough off their inadequacies on things that are none of their concern.

Otherwise, all you've done is provide grist to the mill. You've presented a problem and failed to provide a solution. Whining, criticism, whatever you want to call it, is all it is. Useless bitching to cover inadequacies. 

That's MY opinion and if you're offended, tough shit. 

You should always end with something like this, if you intend to convey that feeling of no GAFF. People will read to the end. Putting it first, as your priority and as you did, tells people to quit reading passed that point because you don't respect their opinion.  

Basic Trolling 101


----------



## Rifleman62

> There is a blizzard of BS applications that VAC has received because members and former members are blaming every single malady they have on the CF.



To add to recceguy's non endorsement, if your two friends at VAC have that attitude then it confirms what many feel about VAC. Prejudging that a Vet wants something for nothing.

Possibly some at VAC are just disgruntled that a Vet is getting "free " money for starters.


----------



## TCM621

words_twice said:
			
		

> I have two people very close to me who are VAC employees. I will tell you what the problem is, and some people will be offended. Tough crap. There is a blizzard of BS applications that VAC has received because members and former members are blaming every single malady they have on the CF.  These people see their buddies getting $100k cheques, and they want in too. The problem is that every single application, total BS or not, receives the same attention, until that application dies a natural, and time consuming death. That means the legitimate applications vie with spurious ones for the attention of VAC employees.


I'm probably one of those guys your friend thinks is trying to get more eyes for nothing. Apparently, I don't have a diagnosis on file but I can't lift my shoulder past 90 degrees and it keeps me up at night because of the pain. I feel better knowing that VAC employees know a BS claim like mine when they see it. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Words_Twice

Oh no, non-endorsements. Whatever that means. Boy, the whining did not take long. Do you honestly believe that every single application that VAC receives is completely devoid of any element of fraud? A disturbing percentage of applications are either outright fraud or have elements of fraud in them. 15% to 20% of insurance claims have elements of fraud. Why would the claims VAC receives be any different. I don't why some of you are so outraged at the messenger. You should be outraged about the time wasted dealing with fraud. I know I am.


----------



## Teager

words_twice said:
			
		

> Oh no, non-endorsements. Whatever that means. Boy, the whining did not take long. Do you honestly believe that every single application that VAC receives is completely devoid of any element of fraud? A disturbing percentage of applications are either outright fraud or have elements of fraud in them. 15% to 20% of insurance claims have elements of fraud. Why would the claims VAC receives be any different. I don't why some of you are so outraged at the messenger. You should be outraged about the time wasted dealing with fraud. I know I am.



I think what people are saying is the great lengths at which one must prove there injury/illness to VAC along with the Doctor reports, specialists, CF98, seeing VACs doctor the list just goes on and on. To get through all that and fool all those people would be impressive. If your going to commit fraud with a bogus claim best of luck since a ton with legitimate well documented claims have a hard enough time without having to go to the VRAB.


----------



## Words_Twice

I am at 126%, do not condescend to me. I know EXACTLY how the system works.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Post your proof or shutup. You're neither a doctor, malpractice attorney, statistician or clairvoyant. You and your friends are not adjudicators. You have an opinion based on ignorance, and perhaps some envy. Either way, you're not qualified to be judging anyone. Most of all, Veterans. Not those that the government lied to, cheated, misdiagnosed and killed. Those Veterans that may be damaged because the government used them as guinea pigs in nuclear blast trials or defoliant testing in Gagetown or Larium testing on deployed troops. 

Yeah, but you and your fuckwit buddies can diagnose from an application form.

Here's a scenario. A group of Sappers are tasked with getting a bridge up. They're short time and manpower. Being Sappers, they're done and moving ahead of time. Two months later a thumperhead comes to you, cause you're the boss, and tells you he hurt his shoulder building that bridge. Didn't say anything about it because he thought it'd go away. Do you initiate a CF98? Or do you look him right in the eye and tell him to get back to work because, in your opinion, he's lying. 

Promise me you'll stop your nonsence and I'll delete your embarrassing drivel.


----------



## TCM621

words_twice said:
			
		

> Oh no, non-endorsements. Whatever that means. Boy, the whining did not take long. Do you honestly believe that every single application that VAC receives is completely devoid of any element of fraud? A disturbing percentage of applications are either outright fraud or have elements of fraud in them. 15% to 20% of insurance claims have elements of fraud. Why would the claims VAC receives be any different. I don't why some of you are so outraged at the messenger. You should be outraged about the time wasted dealing with fraud. I know I am.


You're right, there are some fraudulent claims but any organization worth it's salt would factor that into the equation. I seriously doubt there is a "blizzard of BS applications" now, on a percentage basis, compared to any other times. 

The biggest complaint is that VAC set a target of 80% in 16 weeks. According to the veterans ombudsman they are sitting around 50%. They have failed to meet the target they set. If they said 20 weeks and met that target most of the time, most of us would be happy. But instead they don't meet targets and then people like your friends blame it on the very people they are supposed to help. "It's all those scamming vets trying to get some extra cash, their the reason we are slow". No, the reason they are slow is because you don't have enough staff, they have a needlessly complex system and duplicate work. I don't care that my current claim is at 26 weeks as much as I care that it 10 weeks later than its supposed to be and I only got contacted with an issue long after a decision was supposed to have reached. I'm one of the lucky ones. I do that need my benefits right away. I don't have complex medical needs and I am still serving so I can get what I need at the MIR. Not everyone is as lucky as I am. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Words_Twice

You have no idea what you're talking about. Period. Not going to waste my time arguing with a couple of Dickheadz whose sole source of information is this website and their own preconceived notions of what really happens at Veterans Affairs Canada.


----------



## Teager

words_twice said:
			
		

> You have no idea what you're talking about. Period. Not going to waste my time arguing with a couple of Dickheadz whose sole source of information is this website and their own preconceived notions of what really happens at Veterans Affairs Canada.



I think some here have a pretty good idea of what there talking about. You have no proof of your claims other than what two guys say. Since a lot of VAC employees never seem to have correct information including the "high up" VAC employees that told you about the lump sum calculation which was wrong. Coming on a forum and saying I know a guy or two that say majority of claims are BS is not reliable information.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

words_twice said:
			
		

> I am at 126%, do not condescend to me. I know EXACTLY how the system works.



I am only at 10% and still serving...does that mean I and others who are also 'disabled by reasons of our service' are a *lower rank* and don't have our own experiences with and opinions about VAC?  I'll likely end up with other claims down the road...I spent 750hrs sitting between 4 turboprop engines last year.

I have an immediate family member who is sufficiently senior at VAC, she has never said anything to me about this blizzard of BS applications.  I will also note that a majority of VAC employees likely have not served in the military before;  are these the ones who are judging legitimate from BS applications?  WTF would they know about the conditions of service that cause physical/mental injury?

I'll agree, no doubt there are people who are trying to game the system to their advantage.  But, at the same time, the system has also turned away, or failed, vets with real injuries.  I consider the latter to be the more serious issue.


----------



## Armygirl84

I had a few claims come in within the 16 week time frame but that was back in 2015... My most recent claim was submitted in May 16, I received a letter dated 7 Feb 17 on 22 Mar 17 saying they needed a diagnosis, with this letter, in the same envelope there was a letter saying I had been denied, this one date 9 March... 

I called VAC and they said it was an error... OK fair enough... but they still needed a diagnosis. Oddly enough I saw my MO on the 23rd and we found the diagnosis in CFHS from the Ortho Surg without issue.... She said she would write a concurrence letter... A GP concuring with a specialist, we both thought it was odd.  

Now no one is able to tell me where my file is at the process. Apparently once it goes to adjudication, its out of everyones hand and no one can provide a timeline. I understand they have fallen behind but it feels like they have really dropped the ball since 2015...


----------



## TCM621

Armygirl84 said:
			
		

> I had a few claims come in within the 16 week time frame but that was back in 2015... My most recent claim was submitted in May 16, I received a letter dated 7 Feb 17 on 22 Mar 17 saying they needed a diagnosis, with this letter, in the same envelope there was a letter saying I had been denied, this one date 9 March...
> 
> I called VAC and they said it was an error... OK fair enough... but they still needed a diagnosis. Oddly enough I saw my MO on the 23rd and we found the diagnosis in CFHS from the Ortho Surg without issue.... She said she would write a concurrence letter... A GP concuring with a specialist, we both thought it was odd.
> 
> Now no one is able to tell me where my file is at the process. Apparently once it goes to adjudication, its out of everyones hand and no one can provide a timeline. I understand they have fallen behind but it feels like they have really dropped the ball since 2015...



Funny. The same thing happened to me. I wonder if this is the new MO to buy more time. After 12 years and numerous doctor and physio visits, MIRs etc. I still had prove I had an injury.


----------



## AirDet

So a few months ago I started looking into this. I contacted the minister's office and my local MP. After a long talk with a staffer I was told that they receive so many complaints about VAC that it's all they can do to keep up.... that's only one department and only one district. It was also hinted that VAC has lost their GAF from a couple of years without a contract.

I find it offensive if it were true that VAC feels they are dealing with a shit storm of BS claims. Most of us hadn't applied for VAC for years because we felt "it was part of the job", etc. I applied because I'll be on expensive meds and physio for the rest of my life as a direct result of deployed operations. I'm guessing that 95% of the people who apply are in the same boat. 

Words Twice: HOW DARE YOU AND YOUR FRIENDS JUDGE US LIKE THAT!! Obviously your friends should be replaced by some ex-service members (who have actually deployed). :threat:


----------



## TCM621

AirDet said:
			
		

> So a few months ago I started looking into this. I contacted the minister's office and my local MP. After a long talk with a staffer I was told that they receive so many complaints about VAC that it's all they can do to keep up.... that's only one department and only one district. It was also hinted that VAC has lost their GAF from a couple of years without a contract.
> 
> I find it offensive if it were true that VAC feels they are dealing with a crap storm of BS claims. Most of us hadn't applied for VAC for years because we felt "it was part of the job", etc. I applied because I'll be on expensive meds and physio for the rest of my life as a direct result of deployed operations. I'm guessing that 95% of the people who apply are in the same boat.
> 
> Words Twice: HOW DARE YOU AND YOUR FRIENDS JUDGE US LIKE THAT!! Obviously your friends should be replaced by some ex-service members (who have actually deployed). :threat:


 Well said. The most recent I jury that I am claiming is 4 years old. I have definitely added to the case load but only because I was under the mistaken idea that I should do everything humanly possible to fix myself before I admit defeat and make a claim. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AirDet

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> Well said. The most recent I jury that I am claiming is 4 years old. I have definitely added to the case load but only because I was under the mistaken idea that I should do everything humanly possible to fix myself before I admit defeat and make a claim.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



That's another valid reason why we don't apply right away. Personally, I got fed up with doctors telling me to apply. Then we read comments such as those above... The VAC system IS broken and to repair it would require a major overhaul. People like Words-Twice's friends obviously need to be replaced with people who actually understand what it is to be military.


----------



## Rifleman62

Minister Hehr also announced today that the Veterans Affairs Canada's Service Delivery Review, a detailed assessment of service delivery channels, is now complete. The recommendations developed will establish a new vision for an ideal service model focused on the Veteran.

http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-us/reports/sdr-delivering-service-excellence

*Delivering on Service Excellence*

I like the part: 





> At Veterans Affairs Canada we strive for service excellence based on the “One Veteran, one standard” approach, with a goal to ensure all Veterans are afforded the same positive and respectful service experience.



If you are in the P Res you have a big "RESERVE" stamped right across the front of your file in block letters. This leads me to believe, and I have experienced it, that as you were part time, prove it, prove it to VAC that it is a service related injury. One example: I had a 20 foot fall on flat on my back which required hospitalization in a then VAC hospital. A Summary Investigation clearly proved the accident. On appeal I was asked if I had ever fallen on my back before (well who hasn't in 35 years). No, always office job in civy career, but yes as a kid had fallen. Ended up with 2/5ths of 10 %.

Now have constant pain and arthritis......


----------



## The Bread Guy

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Minister Hehr also announced today that the Veterans Affairs Canada's Service Delivery Review, a detailed assessment of service delivery channels, is now complete. The recommendations developed will establish a new vision for an ideal service model focused on the Veteran ...


Good catch - note the "burying the lead" in the info-machine statement ...


> Canada's women and men in uniform have served our country with bravery, honour and dignity—putting their lives at risk to protect the values we cherish most. Our Veterans deserve our greatest recognition and respect for their service.
> 
> The Honourable Kent Hehr, Minister of Veterans Affairs and Associate Minister of National Defence, met with Canadian Forces Members and their families at the Military Family Resource Centre (MFRC) in Edmonton today to provide details on Budget 2017 initiatives to assist Canada's Veterans and their families.
> 
> Budget 2017 builds on the foundation that was established in Budget 2016 and will recognize the important role of caregivers, help more families, support mental health and provide for the education and training Veterans need to find the work they want in their post-military lives.
> 
> Budget 2017 would expand access to the Veteran Family Program across all 32 MFRCs in Canada. A pilot project previously allowed access for medically released Veterans and their families to seven MFRCs across the country, and to the telephone-based Family Information Line and the www.CAFconnection.ca website. Previously these services were only for still-serving members of the Canadian Armed Forces.
> 
> Minister Hehr also announced today that the Veterans Affairs Canada's Service Delivery Review, a detailed assessment of service delivery channels, is now complete. The recommendations developed will establish a new vision for an ideal service model focused on the Veteran ...


----------



## meni0n

Claim coming up on 1 year now and have been stuck in 3rd step since August. Anyone know how much longer can you wait and what really can one do? I keep getting the "We're processing claims from April" for the past 3 months now...


----------



## jollyjacktar

I have been fortunate in my two previous claims with reasonably good service.  The most recent has been at step 1 for three months now.


----------



## TCM621

meni0n said:
			
		

> Claim coming up on 1 year now and have been stuck in 3rd step since August. Anyone know how much longer can you wait and what really can one do? I keep getting the "We're processing claims from April" for the past 3 months now...


You can talk to the ombudsman. There might be something they can do to speed it along. Even if there is nothing they can do, at least it adds to their data. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## thunderbolt

I opened up myVAC account today to see if I got "my" letter for the top up and saw that my claim that I put in last August was complete. They had all documentation as of December 28th so I was expecting no answers until at least September or later. Funny thing is, it was dated for March 29th, so now it has to be included with the top up for April 1st.

Government agencies never cease to surprise me ...


----------



## Rifleman62

*
Veterans Affairs Canada Service Standards*

You can download as XLS or CVS file at link. I found the XLS file corrupted and reported same.

http://open.canada.ca/data/en/dataset/111eb3cf-7774-4920-82fa-32231fb2f4ba

Subject:

    Homepage: http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-us/service-standards
    Maintenance and Update Frequency: As Needed
    Date Published: 2016-12-06
    Openness Rating:three stars

About this Record: Record Released: 2017-04-13
   *
Veterans Affairs Canada Service Standards*

Veterans Affairs Canada (VAC) has set service standards to ensure quality and timely delivery of services and decisions. The department is currently conducting a review of these standards to ensure they report on the service experiences that matter most. New standards may be added and/or existing ones may be changed as a result.

    Publisher - Current Organization Name: Veterans Affairs Canada
    Licence: Open Government Licence - Canada

Resources
Resource Name 	Resource Type 	Format 	Language 	Links
2015-16 Service Standards 	Dataset 	XLS 	English 	
2015-16 Service Standards 	Dataset 	CSV 	English 	
2015-16 Service Standards 	Dataset 	XLS 	French 	
2015-16 Service Standards 	Dataset 	CSV 	French


----------



## meni0n

VAC stopped replying to my secure messages. It's been a week and a half since I asked for an update on my claim. Maybe they're busy processing all the top ups...


----------



## PuckChaser

There's a warning on MyVAC that secure messages would take at least 5 business days for a response.


----------



## meni0n

I know, I usually had a reply within two days. i think it's up to 8 business days now


----------



## Rifleman62

Why? VAC hired and trained new staff. According to VAC, increased applications, but they got more staff who are now trained to process. Over 3500 employees.

IMHO it is all BS. It's like throwing money at a problem. VAC employees need a fire lit. Just BS.


----------



## Pieman

I'm also seeing large increase in wait times for response, even in the expatriates department, which is normally must faster than average. (Less people to deal with, I assume)  Too much internal bureaucracy processing files is likely the main cause.


----------



## AirDet

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> You can talk to the ombudsman. There might be something they can do to speed it along. Even if there is nothing they can do, at least it adds to their data.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



The only thing that seems to get their attention is when you send a letter to your MP and the Minister himself. Give that a try. At the very least you'll hear from them.

Good luck.


----------



## TCM621

I just was told by VAC that the time doesn't start ticking until the summary is complete and sent to head office for adjudication and that head office is currently working on files from May 16. I have an application from September last year that only got sent to head office in April and 4 claims from January that aren't even there yet. This is getting ridiculous. I called the ombudsman today and they agree that VAC is failing. How long have we heard the "we are training more staff" refrain? I think a letter to the minister and my MP may be required.


----------



## Rifleman62

My 16 Aug 16 consequential claim was "Complete" today, with receipt of letter from VAC pending, according to My VAC Account.


----------



## TCM621

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> My 16 Aug 16 consequential claim was "Complete" today, with receipt of letter from VAC pending, according to My VAC Account.


That's interesting. So not only was the VAC Rep wrong about the 16 weeks (accord to the OVO), she was off on her assessment of where they are on files. Still, 9 months isn't 4 months. 

Judging by the current information provided by VAC, they have an inordinate amount of time to create a summary (more than 16 weeks in my case) , 16 weeks from summary to decision (which they only hit 50% of the time ) and however long it takes to make the actual assessment of actual award. Thank God, I am only in pain and I can still work. My heart goes out to every veteran who is waiting for this money to live with.


----------



## jollyjacktar

My getting reasonably quick service from them has disappeared.  It took over 5 requests and 9 months to get my re-assessment for Tinnitus started.  Two other claims I submitted in Jan 17 are still at Step 1.  The 6 weeks from submission to decision in 2011 have gone out the window, that's for sure.


----------



## Rifleman62

> My 16 Aug 16 consequential claim was "Complete" today, with receipt of letter from VAC pending, according to My VAC Account.



Incredibly, I received a favourable decision!! Letters and forms were in My VAC Account inbox this a.m. Cheque in bank.

The claim was submitted as the VAC doctor suggested I do so.

The consequential claim was under the old Act, so a bump up to my Disability Pension. All the more reason the Liberals must reinstate the lifelong pension.


----------



## TCM621

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> My getting reasonably quick service from them has disappeared.  It took over 5 requests and 9 months to get my re-assessment for Tinnitus started.  Two other claims I submitted in Jan 17 are still at Step 1.  The 6 weeks from submission to decision in 2011 have gone out the window, that's for sure.


When I spoke to the ombudsmans office I made a point of mentioning how service has gone down hill under the new government. It was bad under fantino, got better under O'Toole and is as bad or worse as it has ever been now.   One thing that stood out to me on this latest correspondence was the signature line. Typically it goes something like "feel free to contact us at # if you have any questions... Shawn Bloggins". This one was "if you require additional information, send your inquiry through #... Ms. C. Bloggins". While it may only be the style of this one particular person, it really stood out as all my other correspondence made an effort to be personal. It is a small thing but as I said, it stood out and added a bad taste to already bad news.


----------



## Mediman14

Hi everyone,
   Just to let anyone know if they are not already aware. VAC is currently 12 - 14 months behind when it comes to disability Benefits applications. They are currently working on June - July 2016 files. I have called VAC on two separate occasions within the last two weeks and received the same answer. If anyone has been getting something different, it would be nice to hear.

Thanks


----------



## TCM621

My Sept 16 claim is not complete. About a week shy of 1 year. And by complete, I mean I still need to get my letter, contact VAC, see the VAC doctor and get my money. So I figure another 3 months.


----------



## Blogg123

I have been in Step 1 for 9 months and counting, is this normal?  No correspondence from VAC yet,  quality service.


----------



## Ciskman

Blogg123 said:
			
		

> I have been in Step 1 for 9 months and counting, is this normal?  No correspondence from VAC yet,  quality service.



I think it depends on the claim/situation but that sounds pretty normal. I've got 3 that are still on step one at 12 months.


----------



## meni0n

12 months at step 1 is not acceptable. My claim last year took 1 year to get a decision. I'd send them a message and complain to the ombudsman. It may not speed anything up but will at least contribute to the stats.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree hugger

Recommend calling every week or two.  I called again today on behalf of my Dad.  I'll call them again next week.  If there is a hold up, and I can help move it along I know about it right away.


----------



## Szczep

Of course that is is normal for VAC. They have to justify (somehow) the need for new employees and new offices.  They have a very good union working for them and you (veteran) are the reason they have jobs. 
Cheers


----------



## Ciskman

meni0n said:
			
		

> 12 months at step 1 is not acceptable. My claim last year took 1 year to get a decision. I'd send them a message and complain to the ombudsman. It may not speed anything up but will at least contribute to the stats.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk



I agree, however that seems to be the standard wait time for most claims these days. This is based off off of the experiences of members of the Faceboob3B release page, the Veterans Voice webpage as well as my own contacts. Some claims like tinnitus and PTSD seem to move faster and of course, every claim is different mileage may vary.


----------



## TCM621

Szczep said:
			
		

> Of course that is is normal for VAC. They have to justify (somehow) the need for new employees and new offices.  They have a very good union working for them and you (veteran) are the reason they have jobs.
> Cheers




Considering how much they have shrunk in the last year, that union is doing a pretty shitty job.


----------



## meni0n

I just got a reply from VAC saying theyre currently processing claims from August 2017. Not sure if that's made up to make me feel better as the SSSD for my claim is September.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## trooper142

meni0n said:
			
		

> I just got a reply from VAC saying theyre currently processing claims from August 2017. Not sure if that's made up to make me feel better as the SSSD for my claim is September.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk



That certainly makes me feel better, considering my claim is in from August!

When I called a couple weeks ago, they were in June 2017, so they are moving quick by my measure! Kudos to them for working diligently, even if my outcome is not as I desire.


----------



## AirDet

meni0n said:
			
		

> I just got a reply from VAC saying theyre currently processing claims from August 2017. Not sure if that's made up to make me feel better as the SSSD for my claim is September.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk



That's funny, I got one a couple of weeks ago saying they were working on January 2017... me thinks there's some "alternative facts" afoot.


----------



## meni0n

That's what I was thinking. They'll give you dates to keep you hopeful. Maybe it depends on how many times you message them. The more you send the closer the dates get.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## jollyjacktar

Fake News, Fake News


----------



## meni0n

Another theory is that it's a generic reply with dropdowns and someone picked the wrong J

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoch

I've been involved with VAC since 2014. 

I had no idea as to benefits and programs, and was approached by a civilian volunteer for the local legion who suggested I look into matters.

Thank goodness for that.  I was on my last legs in many ways.

My ELB/Rehab app was faxed by me on a Friday, and by Tuesday I was informed of a positive decision.
Recently RLC, noted some issues on my medical file (they are advocating on my behalf for 2 separate DA applications, one already turned down on first read), and submitted an application as soon as I provided them a medical document.  The application was submitted to VAC on the 27th of March, and by 6 April they reached a positive decision.  Today I received the document package along with a VAC 888 in My VAC Account.
Obviously the file was redzoned.  However, I did note that if it wasn't for RLC, I'd likely be still awaiting a decision in July, which is their normal service standard for DA applications (16 weeks).  I was told they are currently processing January 2017 applications (1 year behind).
I've read threads by folks who suggested they had a negative experience with RLC.  I've also read negative stories about VAC.  What it comes down to is the individual handling your file, and how you have presented your circumstances.

I also have the unique experience of dealing with a civilian significant personal injury matter.  The total for personal injury as determined by a triumvirate of SCC rulings back in 1976 capped the total payable, and indexed for inflation is what amount VAC uses for total disability.  $365,400.  In civil litigation proceedings, depending on the nature of injury, you have a far more difficult time getting adequate compensation in this venue.  In my circumstance, there are 5 significant entities involved who are heavily insured.  I will be lucky to get half of what I would VAC, if my injury in question was service related.  The fight is far more difficult, and often the institutional insurance lawyers have "arrangements" with most of the personal injury lawyers.  

All in all, while I'm extremely bitter over my military experience that led to the loss of my career, while one of them retired a general, I am thankful for how VAC/RLC has supported me since 2014.  Sure there are administrative/clerical/procedural boondoggles that really test one's patience, but those can and eventually get addressed.  

The hardest part is struggling on your own with the issues, and not having a voice to advocate on your behalf during these very trying periods in your life.


----------



## meni0n

You got a decision in two weeks? How the heck does this work. Most people wait a lot more than the prescribed 16 weeks that they advertise on their web site. I just sent another message to VAC to ask when I can expect a decision on the reassessment. I guess I'll keep messaging them every week or two.


----------



## Teager

meni0n said:
			
		

> You got a decision in two weeks? How the heck does this work. Most people wait a lot more than the prescribed 16 weeks that they advertise on their web site. I just sent another message to VAC to ask when I can expect a decision on the reassessment. I guess I'll keep messaging them every week or two.



Note that he mentions his file was redzoned meaning the situation was urgent thus getting a decision quickly.


----------



## AirDet

I had an interesting conversation with one of the VAC phone monitors (for lack of a better description). I cracked a joke that there was a misprint in the service delivery standards and that it should be 16 months vice 16 weeks. He then launched into a tirade on how they had warned the gov't that allowing online applications would jam everything up because so many more people would be applying.

I asked him what percentage of those new applications were valid or lead to favourable outcomes. He replied most of them. He didn't like my follow-up which was if they were valid then why should VAC dissuade people from applying?

It sounds like they are getting worn out over there.

Too bad he didn't disclose what month they are currently working on. Maybe they should post that info in the website.


----------



## meni0n

It's impossible to know which month because everyone seem to give a different answer every time. I had the VAC ombudsman call me back this week and said i should be getting a decision within the next few weeks. Seems like they got access to the system over there as well.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## meni0n

Just checked online and it says that claim is complete. What I find weird is that I can't access the decision online. The last two claims I got an email and able to see the documents on my inbox but this one just says documents were mailed.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## AirDet

Did you choose the option that said everything electronic in your profile? I don't know if it makes a difference or not.


----------



## meni0n

You're right I just checked and it wasn't on. It's weird I could sworn I had it enabled. Now I guess I'll have to wait for 5 days.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capersapper

Diagnosed w ptsd have to move back to east coast to get out of my hermit lifestyle to be close to immediate family..anyone know if VAC can assist with the move


----------



## Teager

Capersapper said:
			
		

> Diagnosed w ptsd have to move back to east coast to get out of my hermit lifestyle to be close to immediate family..anyone know if VAC can assist with the move



Did you move on or after your release using the military benefit? Have you released within the last 2 years? If so your possibly entitled to a final move from the CAF.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-benefits-relocation/2011-2012-directive-ch14.page#art-14-01-02

VAC has no benefits assisting a move.


----------



## AirDet

Well, it appears that despite the minister's claims of improving the system the wait times for Disability Pensions has now slipped to 15 months!

Latest communication from VAC stated, "At this time, the oldest applications currently being reviewed are from February, 2017."

I doubt there is an emoji for this... maybe this...  :deadhorse:


----------



## Jed

AirDet said:
			
		

> Well, it appears that despite the minister's claims of improving the system the wait times for Disability Pensions has now slipped to 15 months!
> 
> Latest communication from VAC stated, "At this time, the oldest applications currently being reviewed are from February, 2017."
> 
> I doubt there is an emoji for this... maybe this...  :deadhorse:



What?  You don't appreciate the time and effort made in producing the glossy magazine they just sent out telling us how great it all is ?  I wish the would have saved that PR money for pensioners.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Got from VAC today. If you apply for the Caregiver Recognition Benefit, they are claiming an eight week turnaround with payment starting in the ninth week.


----------



## Ciskman

AirDet said:
			
		

> Well, it appears that despite the minister's claims of improving the system the wait times for Disability Pensions has now slipped to 15 months!
> 
> Latest communication from VAC stated, "At this time, the oldest applications currently being reviewed are from February, 2017."
> 
> I doubt there is an emoji for this... maybe this...  :deadhorse:



Sounds about right. I've got  a bunch from last April still on step one and I know of a few others who are in the same situation.


----------



## Mediman14

I finally heard back from vac after 18 months, only to get an granted condition however, they claim they cannot determine the difference between Osteoarthritis and Hip Labral tear pain. Because of that, my percentage went from 5%-6%. I am happy that it is granted as long term it will be valuable (At least I hope so!). There is difference between the two conditions! I personally think it is laziness. I'm not sure if the battle for reassessment is worth my time?


----------



## TCM621

Mediman14 said:
			
		

> I finally heard back from vac after 18 months, only to get an granted condition however, they claim they cannot determine the difference between Osteoarthritis and Hip Labral tear pain. Because of that, my percentage went from 5%-6%. I am happy that it is granted as long term it will be valuable (At least I hope so!). There is difference between the two conditions! I personally think it is laziness. I'm not sure if the battle for reassessment is worth my time?



I was looking at my hip claim and noticed that they had changed it to a claim for osteoarthritis as well. It is still in stage one so I will wait and see but it isn't arthritis that is the problem.


----------



## Mediman14

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> I was looking at my hip claim and noticed that they had changed it to a claim for osteoarthritis as well. It is still in stage one so I will wait and see but it isn't arthritis that is the problem.


My claim for Osteoarthritis (OA) was a secondary (consequence) of having a Labral tear and the surgery repairing the tear. For assessment purposes they combine the past labral tear and the OA together. My issue is, if the tear was fixed (received 5%), I only received 1% for having OA. It is the OA that is causing the issues, (can't run anymore, can't walk certain distances, have to get hip injections every 4-6 months, etc) I have made this very clear to Vac. I am grateful that it is granted but my awarded percentage just doesn't seem right!


----------



## AirDet

Mediman14 said:
			
		

> My claim for Osteoarthritis (OA) was a secondary (consequence) of having a Labral tear and the surgery repairing the tear. For assessment purposes they combine the past labral tear and the OA together. My issue is, if the tear was fixed (received 5%), I only received 1% for having OA. It is the OA that is causing the issues, (can't run anymore, can't walk certain distances, have to get hip injections every 4-6 months, etc) I have made this very clear to Vac. I am grateful that it is granted but my awarded percentage just doesn't seem right!


If you think your assessment was wrong you can appeal it. There is a review process on the VAC web page. It's a great place to start.


----------



## Rifleman62

VAC uses the Merck Manual to assess claims. Below is a link to the Consumer Version. You can do some research at the link, incl the Resources tab at the far right. You may find more info to substantiate your claim

https://www.merckmanuals.com/home

This is the link to the Professional Edition:  https://www.merckmanuals.com/en-ca/professional

PS If you got an animal, there is also a Veterinary Edition, which is the one VAC probably uses.


----------



## Wolfeyez

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> PS If you got an animal, there is also a Veterinary Edition, *which is the one VAC probably uses.*



 :rofl:

Wait times are just an estimate, a very low estimate - I have been waiting 32 weeks after all paperwork has been completed and received by VAC. Perhaps Stage 2 is just around the corner...


----------



## AirDet

Well Wolf, I don't mean to burst your bubble but VAC is still processing Apps in stage3 since Feb 2017. That means that once yours gets to stage 2 you could be looking at an additional 17 months! 

I have been discussing this with an MP who sits on the Veterans Committee and he was equally appalled but not surprised.

Clearly VAC needs to be fixed. Their outdated procedures must be modernized and streamlined as must the service delivery model. After speaking with him and reviewing VAC's own stats I no longer believe the "Higher than normal volume" excuse. The published facts don't support it.


----------



## Sapper44

AirDet said:
			
		

> Well, it appears that despite the minister's claims of improving the system the wait times for Disability Pensions has now slipped to 15 months!
> 
> Latest communication from VAC stated, "At this time, the oldest applications currently being reviewed are from February, 2017."
> 
> I doubt there is an emoji for this... maybe this...  :deadhorse:



Submitted a claim for PTSD at the end of February. I’ve been diagnosed with severe PTSD, MDD, Anxiety and OSI. Received an email 5 July that my claim is at Stage 3. Decision stage. Some move faster than others. The people working at VAC were extremely helpful anytime I asked questions. They’re just like us in the military. Overworked, overwhelmed and underpaid. The first line people that is. I don’t expect a decision until this time next year or later. 

CHIMO


----------



## newwifey

I can so appreciate the overworked and underpaid.  The front line has a tough tough job.  (no I don't work for VAC, but a customer service workplace)

Imagine how easily it could be turned around if they adopted under promise, over deliver.
Change the timelines to what you can meet and reasonably deliver and advise people.

I don't know why they don't amend the deliverable and policy so people can stop getting the run around and get mad, madder, frustrated, angrier and then some.  

It shouldn't be this difficult for either side.


----------



## Ciskman

I just received payment for claims submitted April 2017. 14 months seems to be somewhat of a standard wait time. That said, it appears as though PTSD claims tend to move a bit faster..as do tinnitus. If anyone is on Facebook (and being med released) check out the Veterans 3b Support Group. Lots of great info based off of the experiences of others.


----------



## Sapper44

HappyWithYourHacky said:
			
		

> I just received payment for claims submitted April 2017. 14 months seems to be somewhat of a standard wait time. That said, it appears as though PTSD claims tend to move a bit faster..as do tinnitus. If anyone is on Facebook (and being med released) check out the Veterans 3b Support Group. Lots of great info based off of the experiences of others.



Submitted 4 months ago and my claim was completed last Thursday. PTSD. Decision letter on the way. 

CHIMO


----------



## Mediman14

I appealed my Rt hip OA application, They bureau pensions advocates  (BPA) sent me a form to get filled out by an MO. Well I did, not only did I lose 1/4 of my range of motion with my Right Hip, it was discovered I lost over half of my ROM (range of motion) in my opposite (Left) hip. Giving that my Left hip was granted a percentage in the past, would I need to get another reassessment? Or does BPA take note of it and apply it without myself asking for it?


----------



## Sapper44

Sapper44 said:
			
		

> Submitted 4 months ago and my claim was completed last Thursday. PTSD. Decision letter on the way.
> 
> Update. 100% entitlement. Very fast decision. Make getting better a priority. Concentrate on your health. Mental and physical. The rest falls into place.
> 
> CHIMO
> [/quote


----------



## RCDtpr

Apologies if this is the wrong thread for this.  Today I received notification I’m receiving “five-fifths for service in a Special Duty Service (SDA Afghanistan and surrounding area)” but they don’t elaborate on exactly what that means.  Anyone able to decipher that before I have to goto the VAC office in person to try and get an answer?


----------



## PuckChaser

5/5 means your disability is completely service connected, and you'll get the full amount of any disability award. A SDA injury automatically entitles you to VIP benefits, or that's how it was explained to me by VAC a few years ago.


----------



## kratz

I received a decision on the 2nd DA for my claims today.
Stage 3 took close to 7.5 months, or 30 weeks from when I was seen by the VAC doctor and the decision.

Using the VAC disability tables to estimate what might be approved, I was very close to the final result.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

If helpful for anyone wondering where they are in terms of backlog, the VAC speaker today said they’re currently working on November 2017 applications.


----------



## daftandbarmy

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> If helpful for anyone wondering where they are in terms of backlog, the VAC speaker today said they’re currently working on November 2017 applications.



About the same wait for a Tesla Model 3. Coincidence?

Nope, no way  ;D


----------



## trooper142

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> If helpful for anyone wondering where they are in terms of backlog, the VAC speaker today said they’re currently working on November 2017 applications.



Well that's interesting, because I called them yesterday and I was told April 2017! They just jumped 7 months in a day! 

*Edit* turns out the Nov 2017 is for reassessment, April 2017 is for First Application

Considering my application is August 2017, I wondering when they are gonna give me a decision, I'm hoping shortly lol


----------



## Amos

Are CIA and CIA supplements decisions taking as long as disability award claims?

What is your average wait time?


----------



## Simsimma97

GreenArmychick said:
			
		

> Are CIA and CIA supplements decisions taking as long as disability award claims?
> 
> What is your average wait time?



I applied for CIA end of January and it was approved as of last week. Can't remember if it's backdated to when we apply and if so, how long it will take to receive the backpay.


----------



## Amos

Simsimma97 said:
			
		

> I applied for CIA end of January and it was approved as of last week. Can't remember if it's backdated to when we apply and if so, how long it will take to receive the backpay.


Pretty sure it gets backdated to application.  
Thanks for reply, I might see it around Oct (hopefully this year) as I applied in April, then added Supplement application a few weeks later.


----------



## Teager

Simsimma97 said:
			
		

> I applied for CIA end of January and it was approved as of last week. Can't remember if it's backdated to when we apply and if so, how long it will take to receive the backpay.



You will be back dated to date of application. If your approved you should see the money within a week or two. If you have my VAC Account you can view the payments there and the monthly deposits.


----------



## upandatom

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> This is what it says on MY VAC regarding my claim:16 weeks from April 27 was yesterday and I just entered step 3.




There are zero repercussions. Which is my big issue. And they won't redzone a file without showing financial distress, or medical treatment not being provided. 

If I have a work project, and I have 16 weeks to finish it, and I don't, I'm fired. Plain and simple. VAC is a joke. 

The liberal gov spent a tonne of money hiring people, and training them to do a job they weren't qualified for. 

The way it's set up, it shouldn't be rocket science. Read the medical experts questionnaire, is it related to service, yes, does it fit the appropriate requirement for X%, yes, awarded to this. (The mental health is built around using keywords, like a PER) 

Medical professionals fall under a college for their profession, they get reviewed, regularly. If their files show fraud, they lose their license. 

I spent 8 hours of sessions doing the mental health questionnaire, and it took me 1 hr to find out where I am supposed to be at level, I took that to VRAB, and it was open and shut. It took me over two years in the VAC system, starting Jan 15, and getting the result Feb 17 with payout.


----------



## TCM621

upandatom said:
			
		

> There are zero repercussions. Which is my big issue. And they won't redzone a file without showing financial distress, or medical treatment not being provided.
> 
> If I have a work project, and I have 16 weeks to finish it, and I don't, I'm fired. Plain and simple. VAC is a joke.
> 
> The liberal gov spent a tonne of money hiring people, and training them to do a job they weren't qualified for.
> 
> The way it's set up, it shouldn't be rocket science. Read the medical experts questionnaire, is it related to service, yes, does it fit the appropriate requirement for X%, yes, awarded to this. (The mental health is built around using keywords, like a PER)
> 
> Medical professionals fall under a college for their profession, they get reviewed, regularly. If their files show fraud, they lose their license.
> 
> I spent 8 hours of sessions doing the mental health questionnaire, and it took me 1 hr to find out where I am supposed to be at level, I took that to VRAB, and it was open and shut. It took me over two years in the VAC system, starting Jan 15, and getting the result Feb 17 with payout.



That is one of my main complaints. Their standard has been 16 weeks for at least a couple of years now and they haven't been close since I have been in the VAC system. If they look at their data and it says they get 80% done in 45 weeks (for example) then set that as the standard and meet it. If they keep a 16 week standard and continually fail to meet it then someone should be fired.


----------



## Rifleman62

Thus, throwing $42 million at the problem did not perform the miraculous cure. 

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/veterans-ombudsman-1.4820067
*
Ottawa slammed for making injured veterans wait months to get support* - 12 Sep 12
_Veterans told they can expect to find out within 16 weeks whether they are eligible for financial aid_

The watchdog for Canadian veterans is taking the federal government to task for causing added frustration and stress to many injured veterans as they wait months longer than promised to find out if they qualify for disability benefits and other supports. Veterans ombudsman Guy Parent's scathing new report follows a review of hundreds of applications for assistance by former service members.
Veterans are told they can expect to find out within 16 weeks whether they are eligible for financial assistance and medical treatment for injuries related to their service. Parent's review found that target was achieved when it came to applications by veterans from the Second World War and Korea, but roughly 70 per cent of applications from other veterans — including those who served in Afghanistan — experienced delays.

The average turnaround time for those applications was 23 weeks or 29 weeks, depending on which files were counted, while more than a quarter of those took 32 weeks or longer — a situation that is getting worse due to a growing backlog of files. The findings were particularly troublesome for francophone and female veterans, some of whom have been waiting more than a year for a decision and whose files were disproportionately represented in those suffering from the longest delays.
*
"Women wait longer than men; francophone applicants wait longer than anglophone applicants*," the report reads, adding: "Any differences in wait times for decisions should be based on need." Yet Parent's review also found Veterans Affairs Canada did not have any established process for identifying priority cases and that files were often addressed in a completely arbitrary manner.
_
Communication problems_

Compounding the problem is a total lack of transparency and communication, meaning veterans are largely kept in the dark about the status of their applications for assistance and have no idea when they will get a decision. "The most common complaint my office hears from veterans: the length of time it takes to get a disability-benefit decision from Veterans Affairs Canada," says the ombudsman's report. "The frustration and increased stress that this causes veterans and their families must be eliminated. They deserve to know when a decision can be reasonably expected." The report is likely to stoke anger and frustration in many veterans who have already expressed disillusion with the Liberals ahead of next year's election. The Liberals have repeatedly promised to improve service at Veterans Affairs, most recently by committing $42 million to address a growing backlog of applications, even as officials have blamed a surge in requests for assistance for the delays.

Parent worried the issues identified in his review will only get worse once a controversial new pension for life for disabled veterans comes into effect next year, and he called for the government to redouble its efforts to fix the problem. "Now is the time to ensure that the planning and resources required to deliver disability benefits, both equitably and in a timely manner, are in place," the ombudsman's report says. "Lengthy turnaround times for disability benefit decisions is about more than monetary compensation for pain and suffering. Many applicants have unmet health needs that can be exacerbated by waiting for adequate treatment."

In an interview with The Canadian Press, Parent was decidedly agnostic when asked if Veterans Affairs needed to redouble its efforts to meet the 16-week target, suggesting that the department should first find out if the target is realistic. *Yet he was adamant that officials needed to implement a way of prioritizing cases based on need and keep veterans appraised of the status of their applications.* "As soon as you cannot meet that standard and you exceed it, for whatever reason there should be right away and automatic reply or personal contact with individuals to say: 'We cannot meet the published standard."'


----------



## TCM621

The report is worth reading, and responding too. I have already sent a response to the OVO regarding a discrepancy between their report and my interactions with VAC. For those of you that just want a quick overview, here is the OVO produced infographic:

http://www.ombudsman-veterans.gc.ca/eng/reports/infographics/timely-transparent-decision


----------



## upandatom

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> The report is worth reading, and responding too. I have already sent a response to the OVO regarding a discrepancy between their report and my interactions with VAC. For those of you that just want a quick overview, here is the OVO produced infographic:
> 
> http://www.ombudsman-veterans.gc.ca/eng/reports/infographics/timely-transparent-decision



I Find the ombudsman, cant really do anything worthwhile, except complain, They can write up these reports etc, but unless someone is there to enforce their requirements, then its kind of another entity that says, "the system is broken, do this"


----------



## TCM621

upandatom said:
			
		

> I Find the ombudsman, cant really do anything worthwhile, except complain, They can write up these reports etc, but unless someone is there to enforce their requirements, then its kind of another entity that says, "the system is broken, do this"



That is a problem but at least he complains directly to the people who have a say. I know both him and Gary Walbourne, the outgoing CAF ombudsman, were pushing hard for Independence rather than being under the minister they need to criticize but the government didn't feel it was needed.


----------



## AirDet

I had a sit down with the Minister and a member of his VAC Committee the end of August. I can tell you the minister really wants to get the cash and benefits into our hands. He admits there are many legacy procedures that hamper this from happening. I think in time he'll actually solve the crazy processing times.

As for me, I have 2 claims that have been in Step 3 for 78 weeks now. Even after the minister engaged 4 weeks ago nothing has happened.

The real problem is that the adjudicators are not motivated to solve these issues efficiently. I mentioned that since everything is based on tables. Just have VAC accredited drs complete a bingo card based on those tables. Then just plug it into a computer and you're done. The adjudicators don't need to be in the loop. That type of automation is entirely possible but it would put much of that department out of work.


----------



## Vimy_55

Understanding the wait times vary, if there is anyone with this same scenario. Two surgeries, one ankle ligament reconstruction and a follow up forefoot reconstruction less than a year later.   Claim was submitted through RCL in Nov 17, VAC received all info from them 18 Jun 18. Contacted VAC and they are finalizing claims from May 2017. On 18 Jun status is Step 3 am I looking at perhaps another year before decision. Lots of great information here, appreciated.


----------



## Gabber997

Has anyone heard of what the wait times are like for PTSD reassessments?  I seem to get varied answers from anyone I speak with at VAC.


----------



## purdaaay

I'm retired RCMP but I assume would be no different. I was in stage 3 at Jan 15th, 2018 for my PTSD reassement. Standard, no holdups I'm aware of. I called late last week and was told that they are currently processing Jan 2018 files. Should be any day now, I take that with a grain of salt though, lol.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Mine has been sitting near as long. Last I called they said the were working on Dec17, so there appears to be some movement. Even if it's glacial. The way I understood what I was told, was that they may be processing your file and that might even be complete. However, the review and award group only meets periodically. so you still have to wait for them.  :dunno:


----------



## Gambit2018

For ppls info. My file is stage 3, week 21 from VAC’s 16 week. Serving another 20 days and I’m a Mr. 
I’ve been told that if your are still serving, files etc are slow. Once you are retired, it speeds up. Who fricking knows! I’ll come back and let you’all Know if and when the gods bless my file. Cheers!


----------



## Fishbone Jones

It won't speed up. I'm at around 40 weeks, stage 3, instead of 16. But the good news is, they say, that they'll be getting to me shortly :rofl:


----------



## dvfisher

My file is at 57 weeks. I just heard back from the minister’s office, there are about 200 files in adjudication ahead of mine. They said to call VAC back in the new year for an update.

Unreal how long this takes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meni0n

Wonder how the calculations due for April are going to slow things down even more.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gambit2018

Marking time. Dog won’t like it but he gets it. 
200 plus 30 weeks. Outstanding in the rain. So by my crummy calculations, I’ll get back from VA sometime in July.. expect to be kicked in the nuts after 3+years since the diagnosis.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Every claim is different and every claim will end up taking as long as it takes. Not comforting, I know, but that's the way it is. There is no recourse.

Sometimes, if you can prove they are causing financial hardship to yourself, they'll flag it for a look and see if you are hard up enough to help. That also takes ?? weeks. Your claim might be settled before they decide whether you're hard up enough to be jumped up to the head of the line..

Confusing eh? :rofl:


----------



## Mediman14

For anyone who is interested. I just called to get a update on my file. From one of workers, the adjudicaters are working on Jan 2018 files. I asked if this information such as the wait times was posted on the VAC website, the answer was “yes”. Maybe I was looking in the wrong area but I didn’t find it!


----------



## Rifleman62

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/veterans-disability-waiting-list-canada-1.4921209
*
More than 3,000 veterans waited over a year for Ottawa to process disability claims* – 27 Nov 18
_'The system (isn't) built for yes,' says veterans advocate _

Well over 3,000 veterans waited over a year for their disability claims to be processed, reassessed or reviewed by Veterans Affairs Canada during the last budget year, according to new statistics tabled in Parliament.

Those long waits impose an unacceptable burden on the most badly injured former soldiers, said a veterans advocate who suffered through the same treatment just over two years ago when he filed his post-traumatic stress claim. "You're sitting there in limbo," said Don Leonardo, a former peacekeeping soldier.

The figures, released last week in response to a written question posed by the Conservative opposition, revealed that in the 2017-18 budget year Veterans Affairs received 36,437 applications for benefits. Of that number, 15,949 applications — 43 per cent of the total — were completed within the department's self-assigned target timeline of 16 weeks. A further 17,650 (48.2 per cent) took between four months and a year; 3,110 (8.5 per cent) of the applicants waited more than 12 months.
_
'Dysfunction in the department'_

The files completed on time were likely "the easy ones," said Leonardo, adding he believes they probably involved simple claims such as hearing loss. The more "complex" injuries are the ones that take more time — and they're the ones that lead to extraordinary hardship when they're delayed, he said.

"If you're waiting for a year, you can't start your treatment," said Leonardo, referring to the long-standing Veterans Affairs policy of not paying for services until a claim is approved. "You're basically in limbo until you're accepted."

Conservative veterans critic Phil McColeman said the backlog — the number of cases that don't meet the 16 week service standard — is a sign of "dysfunction (in) the department" that would never be tolerated in the private sector. "It's depressing to see these numbers, frankly," he said. "If I was in business and saw these numbers, I would have to say there is something dreadfully wrong."
A spokesman for Veterans Minister Seamus O'Regan said the department has seen a 32 per cent increase in applications and a 60 per cent jump in the number of first-time disability benefits claims since 2015.

"We won't look to the previous government for advice on this matter where they, as the auditor general put it, were 'not doing enough' to facilitate veterans' timely access to mental health services and benefits," said Alex Wellstead, referring to Auditor General Michael Ferguson's 2014 review of veterans mental health services. Wellstead noted the department has hired an additional 470 staff and committed an extra $42 million to tackle the backlog. "More complex applications can take time," he said, adding that measures have been taken to simplify the application process.
_
A backlog built by policy?_

Leonardo, however, said he believes some of the backlog — a perennial problem since the Afghan war and the concurrent introduction of new benefits — has been made worse by the requirement that Veterans Affairs conduct its own medical assessments, instead of relying on diagnoses by physicians at National Defence.

"If you're getting out the military on a medical release, why are they adjudicating the claim again when you have military doctors saying that he's unfit, or she's unfit, for service?" asked Leonardo. There have been cases of former soldiers, bounced from the military over a medical condition, being denied benefits for that illness by Veterans Affairs.

That disconnect between National Defence and Veterans Affairs has long been a sore point with former soldiers and recently-retired Canadian Forces ombudsman Gary Walbourne — who repeatedly took both departments to task over a policy he said didn't make any sense. No move has been made to change that policy since. Leonardo said that should serve as a caution to newly retired veterans.

"The system is built for no. It's not built for yes."


----------



## TCM621

> ...a former peacekeeping soldier



Can we all agree that this isn't a thing? Say a veteran of UN Peacekeeping missions or a soldier who deployed on peacekeeping missions but there no distinction between a warfighting soldier or a peacekeeping soldier.


----------



## Rifleman62

Maybe VAC should triage ALL the files in the system. Quick review for conceivably, grant the claim at the max, with a provision of non precedent approval with respect to a one time benefit, then start from scratch.


https://www.ctvnews.ca/politics/not-acceptable-thousands-of-disabled-veterans-wait-more-than-a-year-for-benefits-1.4196977

*'Not acceptable': Thousands of disabled veterans wait more than a year for benefits* - 29 Nov 18

Veterans Affairs Minister Seamus O’Regan agrees with the Conservative opposition that it’s unacceptable that thousands of veterans waited more than a year to have their benefits applications processed. “Not acceptable to veterans. Not acceptable to me,” O’Regan told CTV News on Wednesday. “We’ve had some significant challenges with backlogs and I’m reminded of that every time I go to a veterans’ town hall,” he added.

Figures show that 3,110 -- or nine per cent -- of the 36,437 applications received by Veterans Affairs in the 2017-18 fiscal year have taken more than a year to be reviewed. Only 15,949 -- 43 per cent -- were processed within the government’s 16-week target. O’Regan blamed the delay on a 32 per cent increase in disability claims since the Liberals took office in 2015, and the fact that the Conservatives had cut about 1,000 workers from the department. “I’m not making any excuses but I am trying to give an explanation as to why,” O’Regan said. “These are benefits and services that these veterans and their families deserve,” he added. “They are owed these benefits and services.”

O’Regan said the government has allocated $42 million over two years to speed up processing but it takes time to hire people, in part because many of the positions require bilingualism. He said 470 front-line staff have already been added. “What we can do is keep doing what we’re doing, which is keep it a priority, put as many resources there as we possibly can, and hire front line staff as quickly as we can,” he said. “We’re also putting a lot of digitization effort behind the scenes so we can get stuff done quicker,” O’Regan added.

Conservative veterans affairs critic Phil McColeman called the numbers “shocking” and said they are evidence that the system needs to be “reengineered.” “Perhaps we have a capacity problem,” McColeman told CTV News. “But throwing money at it and just doing that is not sufficient,” he said. McColeman accused the Liberals of failing to take “simple steps” that could speed up the process, like forcing the military to automatically transfer medical records to Veterans Affairs rather than making the department “start from zero.”
“Veterans Affairs has to force that new veteran to get all new medical reports on their situation, a complete new file,” he said. “If they could accept (the military records), then you’re on the road to accepting a claim.” McColeman said that soldiers have committed to “making the ultimate sacrifice” if need be, and the long waits for benefits are seen “as a sign, really, of disrespect.”


----------



## Rifleman62

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/government-little-progress-veterans-disability-claims-1.4928604

Liberal gov't making little progress on backlogged veterans' disability claims - 30 Nov 18 (Video at Link)
  _News follows Veterans Affairs Minister Seamus O'Regan's claim that things are getting better_

The Liberal government is not making much progress on whittling the down the backlog of veterans' disability claims, despite its promises to do so. Updated figures from Veterans Affairs Canada, released Friday to CBC's Power & Politics, show the number of former soldiers waiting for over a year to have their applications processed is currently higher than it was in 2017-18. The statistics show that, as of Nov. 30, there were 3,356 veterans whose claims have taken more than a year to be put through the system. That's an increase over the 3,110 cases reported in the last budget year.

Responding to a CBC News story on Monday about the initial set of numbers, Veterans Affairs Minister Seamus O'Regan claimed an investment of $42 million by the Liberal government and the subsequent hiring of 470 staff members were making things better, but offered only anecdotal evidence. He claimed he didn't have up-to-date figures for the current year. "The numbers ... we don't have the numbers yet," O'Regan told host Vassy Kapelos. "We'll wait and see. We'll have a better gauge on whether or not we're seeing something different."

The up-to-date statistics were released by the minister's office after repeated requests by CBC News. The department says it strives to decide on benefit applications from veterans within four months. It was unable to do so in more than 50 per cent of the cases last year. The numbers for the current year show not much has improved and the department appears on track to receive more claims than it did last year. As of Friday, there were 27,107 claims in the system. Of those, 15,421 — 57 per cent — have waited more than four months. 

The executive director of Wounded Warriors Canada said the backlog is something that both the current and former governments have tried to address, without success. "This is something that we've heard time and time again," said Scott Maxwell. "Year over year, government to government, as a common theme of something that veterans and their families would like to see fixed going forward." He said he believes it's not something the veterans department can solve by itself, that National Defence needs to be involved at an earlier stage — before a soldier is released — so that applications can be submitted sooner.  The former Canadian Forces ombudsman, Gary Walbourne, recommended on a number of occasions that members not be allowed to turn in their uniforms until all of their veterans benefits are in place and approved. Both the defence and veterans departments are working together on what they describe as a plan for a "seamless transition" of members from service to civilian life. That plan, according to documents obtained by CBC News two years ago, was not going to be fully implemented *until 2019 at the earliest*.


----------



## Mediman14

Late Saturday night/ Sunday Morning past I received an email from VAC indicating that one of my claims status had changed. Sunday afternoon, I checked my vac account to see, just to find out that nothing had changed. The only thing I noticed was a link leading into a vac wait times. Depending on what you applied for, disability assessments/ reassessments indicates a average of 22 weeks from the date listed in stage 3. However, for first time assessments for a new condition (other), the average waiting time lists 38 weeks.

   On a recommendation, I completed VAC form 1002 (Priority Hiring). To my surprised I noticed that VAC had placed the same condition but different side awarded condition (Rt vs Lt) on the form. I called to enquire about it and was told, it doesn't matter at all. However I noted that the primary reason for my future release is because of the opposite side of what was listed. Again the response " It doesn't matter". 

 While on the phone with the VAC representative, I asked about the email I received as mention above. Supposedly it was a glitch in the system! I questioned about the wait times and if there has been any movement. The VAC employee had apologized and said, "unfortunately HQ are currently working on January 2018!


----------



## Rifleman2003

I began my application in April 2017 for First Time Application and my service standard start date is Sept 2017. 
As of today it’s been 66 weeks in adjudication. I called today and was told that it is in progress and that is all they could tell me. 
It’s been a rather frustrating process to go through. Anyone else have to wait this long?


----------



## meni0n

It's that time of the year again. "Many new staff hired."

https://www.canada.ca/en/treasury-board-secretariat/services/innovation/human-resources-statistics/population-federal-public-service-department.html

Looks like a decrease of positions since last year.


----------



## upandatom

Mediman14 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what is the average wait time for VAC to start processing disability claims? It seems like it takes 2-3 months before it is started after submission.
> I have read somewhere that VAC is now at 24 weeks vs 16 weeks,! Has anyone heard/ seen the same?
> 
> Thanks



There is a sweet new useless tool on myvac now that tells you the estimated wait time..... and then you can call and ask and they can tell you 1 year wait... like me, going on 20 weeks for a departmental review, but still, they said they are just working on DRs from January 2018 right now....


----------



## upandatom

AirDet said:
			
		

> I had a sit down with the Minister and a member of his VAC Committee the end of August. I can tell you the minister really wants to get the cash and benefits into our hands. He admits there are many legacy procedures that hamper this from happening. I think in time he'll actually solve the crazy processing times.
> 
> As for me, I have 2 claims that have been in Step 3 for 78 weeks now. Even after the minister engaged 4 weeks ago nothing has happened.
> 
> The real problem is that the adjudicators are not motivated to solve these issues efficiently. I mentioned that since everything is based on tables. Just have VAC accredited drs complete a bingo card based on those tables. Then just plug it into a computer and you're done. The adjudicators don't need to be in the loop. That type of automation is entirely possible but it would put much of that department out of work.



That’s a shame the leprauchaun couldn’t do anything.

The Conservatives took a lot of grief, however.

When I first retired. I had my ppwk into VAC 5 months before I left. That was Aug/sep of 2014, come April of 2015, hasn’t passed step 2. Stuck, and no one could tell me why. 
I wrote a letter to Erin O’toole, he called me two days after the email was read, went through my history,then I had his staff call me the next day. Within a week I had my decision, within two I had my payment. 

If Seamus really cared, he would of handled it, made sure shit was right. This guy may seem like he does, good acting I guess. 

I just don’t see it with him.


----------



## Wolfeyez

I can't even recall when I applied, but so far my application has been in Stage 3 for 70 weeks...several phone calls and MyVAC emails and the same apologies for the wait times due to heavy workloads. Seems to me, 70 weeks is a long time and if they got their asses in gear, they could have been down at least one file 54 weeks ago...


----------



## Cbbmtt

I ripped my achilles in July, submitted all the paper work in Sept and i'm still in stage 1 as of today. 

I filled out my paperwork on the 20th of December for a partially torn ACL from my left knee from 2015 and I'm on stage three as of today. 

A person I work with had to have his knee scraped and submitted an application Oct and got paid in December.

I don't know how the heck it works there, but they might as well not have an estimated time of return at all. It makes anyone who reads 12-16 weeks think that's when it should be done. I have no expectations, however submitting the application with all the information that your MIR has on your file seems to speed up the process because they don't have to request the information.


----------



## johnston90

My application has been in since Jan 2018. Not sure when it went into step 3 because i stopped checking for months. I sent a message in November to see what's going on with my application. They said they were working on June 2017. I was reading earlier posts and someone mentioned jan 2018 applications were being reviewed. The timelines dont add up to me. They are making up dates or actually hammering through applications.


----------



## TCM621

Is it just my frustration or have wait times been longer since the Liberals took over? I feel like they have but it may just be that they piss me off in general so I want to blame this on them as well


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> Is it just my frustration or have wait times been longer since the Liberals took over? I feel like they have but it may just be that they piss me off in general so I want to blame this on them as well



They are definitely longer. Their excuses are more wishy washy and not a single person there is taking anything seriously.

I sent them a nastygram and they sent a reply from some old retired CWO, trying to shake my military chain. Sorry, not military any more and don't answer to anyone. I certainly don't take direction from some retired Chief, at VAC, or anywhere else.


----------



## Cbbmtt

johnston90 said:
			
		

> My application has been in since Jan 2018. Not sure when it went into step 3 because i stopped checking for months. I sent a message in November to see what's going on with my application. They said they were working on June 2017. I was reading earlier posts and someone mentioned jan 2018 applications were being reviewed. The timelines dont add up to me. They are making up dates or actually hammering through applications.




I'm pretty sure for one that certain cases are more stream lined. Example; A scenario where the health condition is cut and dry. Broken arm, arm mended. Or scar tissue disturbing movement of knee, remove tissue. Done. Then there's conditions that could get worst and or get a larger payout. 


I used to work for a insurance company and larger the claim the more they investigated it. If there's a CF98, MRI results and two doctors reports and there is no more treatment needed. I'm pretty sure a basic level staff member can handle it and requires less review. However, major surgury, ongoing treatments and a life condition would require a lot more review.

If I'm right on the above scenario, this could be why some people are saying "We are working on December 2017 and some are saying working on March 2018". Explain to me why my Sgt put his claim in the same time I did late September and has been paid out already. Everyone is not in the same queue. My Sgt got paid in 12 weeks. They say the turn around goal is 16 weeks. How many people not on here have been paid out for quick claims like broken fingers in weeks? An average maybe? 

All I know is that when I called, I got a really nice guy who said the 16 weeks was a goal and that I would be looking realistically at 40 weeks. I've been in for 5 years so far and I'm used to the hurry up and wait scenario. I feel bad for any veterans who are waiting a long time who need the money more than I do. I wish you all an expedited service through VAC, I'll keep you updated with my results.


----------



## TCM621

What are the rules surrounding speaking to a Member of Parliament as a serving member? I am so tired of this shit. I got the following message from VAC in response to my recent inquiry on a 45 week old claim. 



> -Personal details removed-
> 
> Thank you for using My VAC Account and our secure email services.
> 
> 
> I am sorry for the delay. At present, your claims for X, and Y
> is in Adjudication at Veterans Affairs Canada’s Head
> Office. The average turnaround time for multiple condition disability
> benefits claims is approximately 32 weeks.
> 
> In your case, the turnaround time started for Y started 2018-02-28. However,
> Adjudication is currently processing claims dated July 2017.
> We are tracking the progress of your claim and it will be processed
> as soon as possible.
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Again, we apologize for the delay and thank you for your patience.
> You will be notified by mail when the decision is complete.
> 
> If you have any further questions or concerns, please contact
> us again via My VAC Account or our toll-free number, 1-866-522-2122.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> VAC EMPLOYEE
> National Contact Centre Network Analyst
> Veterans Affairs Canada



So the average turnaround time is 32 weeks but they are just now getting to files 88 weeks old and my 45 week old claim will take another 26 weeks before they get to it. I am tired of being lied to. I am tired of being told they are hiring more staff and wait times keep rising because we are making too many claims. I have been told that the Standard SERVICE date doesn't start until it goes to head office (not true). I have been told that a recent diagnosis is required for old injuries yet the inquires resolution officer I spoke with told me that is not needed. I had a file go from completed to stage 3 because of something caught in stage 4(?) and it needed to go back to stage 3 for revision. Either VAC has a habit of lying to Veterans or their heads are so far up their asses they have no idea what goes on. I am a firm believer in Hanlon's razor which states, "Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity", but neither one is acceptable.


----------



## Rifleman62

As I said in Nov, maybe VAC should triage ALL the files in the system. Quick review for conceivably, grant the claim at the max, with a provision of non precedent approval with respect to a one time benefit, then start from scratch.

There is obviously something seriously screwed up with the process that VAC utilize. Or the personnel.


----------



## Wolfeyez

On January 8, 2019, I received an email reply from VAC regarding claims they are working on...

This was their reply in part:  

"The oldest claims that we are currently working on are for the Service Standard Start Date
of July 2017. We are monitoring the progress of your claim and will advise you of the results in writing as soon as they become available."


----------



## iltis1994

What is your claim?...I might be able to help you...101%...experience...


----------



## cctchevy18

Interesting update today from the call center, from what i was told - that wait time calculator that they brought out online for members to check wait times is actually pretty dead on accurate, but I'm also told these appear to be newer applications cause they are actually 32 weeks old, 32 weeks means roughly that summer 2018 files are being processed currently. Also clarified that these are not the rush claims such as tinnitus, knees, and mental health. So it appears they are they are showing a reduction in wait times to the public eye by processing new claims faster than older ones (looks good for election year maybe), and thus the guys with applications from 2017 are still waiting. Separate departments or adjudicators for older claims vs new ones? nothing surprises me these days.


----------



## brokendude

cctchevy18 said:
			
		

> Interesting update today from the call center, from what i was told - that wait time calculator that they brought out online for members to check wait times is actually pretty dead on accurate, but I'm also told these appear to be newer applications cause they are actually 32 weeks old, 32 weeks means roughly that summer 2018 files are being processed currently. Also clarified that these are not the rush claims such as tinnitus, knees, and mental health. So it appears they are they are showing a reduction in wait times to the public eye by processing new claims faster than older ones (looks good for election year maybe), and thus the guys with applications from 2017 are still waiting. Separate departments or adjudicators for older claims vs new ones? nothing surprises me these days.



So....tell us.....did you buy the bridge they were selling you too?   Not for one second would I believe anything from the department.   Not one iota.    Good afternoon laugh though.   Cheers!


----------



## Rifleman2003

I called the other day and they said they are still working on claims with service standard start dates of July 2017.  My application is for PTSD from 12 years of being a RCMP member and all that comes along with the job. I guess I’m hoping to hear something by March which will of been two years since I started this process.


----------



## cctchevy18

"So....tell us.....did you buy the bridge they were selling you too?   Not for one second would I believe anything from the department.   Not one iota.    Good afternoon laugh though.   Cheers!"


No bridges here, I'm like 15 months, just saying there is some crazy shit going on obviously, id be curios if anyone knows of anyone who's got one processed fast lately with a new app, though they probably won't be on this forum lol.


----------



## cctchevy18

So I sent out a few emails yesterday regarding the wait time yesterday, 


This was my received response.

“Thank you for your inquiry and for visiting the Veterans Affairs Canada web site. 
If you are inquiring about the wait time tool that we have on-line, these wait times are average wait times.  Some claims are expedited due to health / unmet health needs so it brings the average wait time lower.”

Don’t think redzoned files should be used the lower the wait time! Opinions ??


----------



## Cbbmtt

I sent an e-mail on the 22nd of December and 15th of January. I got a response yesterday regarding both the e-mails stating they have fwd the e-mail to the department handling my claim. My turn around time for an e-mail from December has now been fwd to the appropriate department. 

Cough cough.... a month to get a response saying they have sent the e-mail to the right department. I have no expectations now, none. I'll keep you updated.

claim 1 - ripped achilles September 2018  (stage 1)
claim 2 - partially torn ACL Decemeber 2018 (stage 3)


----------



## cctchevy18

claim 1 - ripped achilles September 2018  (stage 1)”
claim 2 - partially torn ACL Decemeber 2018 (stage 3)“

Sadly Your probly looking into 2020 till you hear anything, 16 months or so seems to be the norm for me


----------



## Tech1963

Yes it defenetly takes time. I have been on step 3 for 55 weeks. When I ask for updates I always get the same one size fits all type of answer. Higher volume of demands, and so on


----------



## Arty Sim

cctchevy18 said:
			
		

> Interesting update today from the call center, from what i was told - that wait time calculator that they brought out online for members to check wait times is actually pretty dead on accurate, but I'm also told these appear to be newer applications cause they are actually 32 weeks old, 32 weeks means roughly that summer 2018 files are being processed currently. Also clarified that these are not the rush claims such as tinnitus, knees, and mental health. So it appears they are they are showing a reduction in wait times to the public eye by processing new claims faster than older ones (looks good for election year maybe), and thus the guys with applications from 2017 are still waiting. Separate departments or adjudicators for older claims vs new ones? nothing surprises me these days.


 sorry, but I wouldn’t call tinnitus a “ rush “ claim, wait time tool says average wait for a decision is 17 weeks, I’m at triple that now


----------



## brokendude

I've had a claim in with VAC since early November 2017.   Called ombudsmans office today, & they agreed that it was excessively long and beyond normal to be still waiting for it to be finalized and completed.   Nice lady at ombudsmans office took my contact info and told me she would get back to me asap after she contacted VAC.   Within about an hour she called back and informed me that new case workers have been assigned all straight forward outstanding claims and as mine is one of those, it was currently being finished with one of these said workers and should be done within 1-3 weeks.  However, more complex claims are still outstanding and not yet worled on dating back to July 2017.


----------



## Tech1963

Mine is dated July 2017, I checked to see what was happening and they told me it could take up to a year, I said ok but it has been more than a year on stage 3 and file opened in July 2017. Then I got the usual higher volume of file, it takes time and they are working on may 2017 file.  Told her I feel like a Christmas turkey, constantly being stuff. Couple days later got a call and a case manager is coming this Thursday.  I wonder what kind of stuffing I will get this time. Will see


----------



## Cinn17

Hi, 
Is anyone have any idea on the waiting time for disability benefits for mental health and the entire process what to expect. I have been diagnosed with general anxiety disorders in 2017 due to military events that I have gone through. It is still to this day strongly impacting my life and my family, including my young children.  I have submitted all document and now on step 1. This is my first time dealing with VAC. Did anyone dealt with them with related issues? 
Still serving in the forces 

Thank you


----------



## Rifleman2003

Hey. As of today I’ve been waiting 72 weeks from when they received all my documents etc.  So I suggest you get ready for the long haul.


----------



## Tech1963

72 weeks !!! My god defenetly something wrong with them. When I was released it took 2 weeks for manulife to bring my pension up to 75% as they are suppose to. VAC suppose to bring it up to 95% and nothing yet and it has been well over 2 months. Don't manulife and VAC have the same client on earning lost ??
No wonder they take a life time to solve disability benefits claim.


----------



## Teager

Tech1963 said:
			
		

> 72 weeks !!! My god defenetly something wrong with them. When I was released it took 2 weeks for manulife to bring my pension up to 75% as they are suppose to. VAC suppose to bring it up to 95% and nothing yet and it has been well over 2 months. Don't manulife and VAC have the same client on earning lost ??
> No wonder they take a life time to solve disability benefits claim.



It will be 90% not 95%. Did you apply for the earnings loss benefit through VAC?


----------



## Tech1963

Yeah 90% sorry for the typo
Yes I applied through VAC it was done simultaneously with the rehabilitation program


----------



## Rifleman62

Rifleman2003

I suggest you send an email to the Minister. Addresses at the web page: https://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-us/department-officials/minister/contact

Also send it to her second email address, the parliamentary address. CC your MP.

Get all you dates together from My VAC Account or your letters from VAC.

Subject line could be: 72 Weeks Waiting For VAC Resolution.


----------



## Sprinting Thistle

VAC and I have been playing a fun game for the past 4 months.  I call it "screw the vet", not sure what VAC calls it.  The game goes like this:  the case manager calls and leaves a voice message to call her back at the 1-866 number, nothing more.  I call back and get the duty analyst.  Its always a male for some reason.  Anyway, I tell the analyst that Ms Case Manager called me and I am to call back.  He looks up my file and then says "there are no notes here so not sure what she wants to discuss."  Then analyst connects me to Ms Case Managers extension where I leave a message and call back number.  The next week I get a voice message from Case Manager "calling me back" and then, this is the best part, she jacks me up for not dealing with the issue with the analyst, and then she instructs me to call her back at the 1-866 number.  I call the 1-866 number and get the duty analyst (different man) and explain that I am to call and address the "issue" (still not sure what the issue is at this point).  Well duty guy then looks up my file, no notes, connect to extension, etc.....and the game continues.  We have been playing it for 4 months now.  For bonus points, I have her number and occasionally leave a voice message (she is always seems to be with another client when I phone).


----------



## Rifleman62

Same answer as above. Include any names you have e.g your case manager.


----------



## Vimy_55

I myself am really enjoying the new wait time tool on the website(sarcasm). Especially when every week, conditions increase by one week wait time. Hoping that all of our comments are read by powers that be and maybe changes will be made that actually assist and not hinder. Until then will continue to follow the carrot, best of luck to all.


----------



## Rifleman2003

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Rifleman2003
> 
> I suggest you send an email to the Minister. Addresses at the web page: https://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-us/department-officials/minister/contact
> 
> Also send it to her second email address, the parliamentary address. CC your MP.
> 
> Get all you dates together from My VAC Account or your letters from VAC.
> 
> Subject line could be: 72 Weeks Waiting For VAC Resolution.




Yeah I did email their office. But given recent news about her and the PM’s office, I’m sure it will go unanswered and Veterans will be ignored at least until the next election is over.


----------



## Rifleman62

Her staff will look at it. She will probably never see it, but the Minister may get a few seconds briefing just to be aware. Did you MP answer? Give the Minister/MP 10 days, then follow-up.Let them know you aren't going to fold. After 10 days, no reply, go after them again, then 5 days, then 2 days.


----------



## Rifleman2003

Yeah she’s not going to reply now that’s for sure. Lol


----------



## meni0n

Got a message yesterday on myVAC that they are working on july/august 2018 and that my claim from Dec 18 will be done in a few weeks.  ^-^ 

Must be the most enthusiastic timeline I've ever received from them. Claim still didn't change from Step 1 but they said that they got all the paperwork and now just waiting to be done. It's more of a gong show than before.


----------



## TCM621

meni0n said:
			
		

> Got a message yesterday on myVAC that they are working on july/august 2018 and that my claim from Dec 18 will be done in a few weeks.  ^-^
> 
> Must be the most enthusiastic timeline I've ever received from them. Claim still didn't change from Step 1 but they said that they got all the paperwork and now just waiting to be done. It's more of a gong show than before.



My Feb 18 claim didn't get the message apparently.


----------



## Tech1963

Well I must say their system is completly disfunctional, my file has been open since July 2017 and it is not a complicated injury or the events are not mysterious. It has been well documented for the past 12 years but yet not answer and they do not know why I have not got a decision yet and now they are processing August 2017 I was told.  
Earning loss is another disfunctional aspect, why a civilian company like manulife can figure out my pourcentage and deposit the amount within 2 weeks and veterans affairs took 2 months to accomplish the same task? Of course the catch all excuse is they are overwhelmed with demands!


----------



## cctchevy18

"Posted by: Tech1963
« on: Yesterday at 09:49:08 » Insert Quote
Well I must say their system is completly disfunctional, my file has been open since July 2017 and it is not a complicated injury or the events are not mysterious. It has been well documented for the past 12 years but yet not answer and they do not know why I have not got a decision yet and now they are processing August 2017 I was told.  
Earning loss is another disfunctional aspect, why a civilian company like manulife can figure out my pourcentage and deposit the amount within 2 weeks and veterans affairs took 2 months to accomplish the same task? Of course the catch all excuse is they are overwhelmed with demands!"

Contact the ombudsman office on Monday, they have said before that they are able to start a redzone if they have moved the current working service standard start date past the start date of your file. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## TCM621

So I got bored and ended up doing some work in Excel. All the data comes from VAC reports. I could only find information going back about 4 years. You can see the steady decline in claims that are decided with in the Service Standard time frame. You will also notice after a surge of Disability award claims during Fiscal year 15/16, the amount of claims has actually dropped slightly in the last 2 years. VAC forecasts DB Awards to stay fairly level for 18/19.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Looking for some info guys.

Osteoarthritis.

I have roughly nine or ten different locations. I can file for each individually, or use their 5 and more application.
Anybody have to decide this before?  Any idea if it makes a difference which one is used?

Cheers


----------



## kalobis

Update: They told me today they are working on September 2017.


----------



## westernarmymember

I would take that information with a grain of salt since if we got four people to call today they would speak to four different people at VAC and get four different answers.  Just my $0.02


----------



## Rifleman2003

Just received my decision. 79 weeks after the service standard start date. Almost 2 years since the beginning of my application. I’m happy with the decision as well so I’m not going to complain.


----------



## JP199999

Do you guys think that after April first with the roll out of the new benefits + the new budget that claims will go through a bit faster?


----------



## Teager

JP199999 said:
			
		

> Do you guys think that after April first with the roll out of the new benefits + the new budget that claims will go through a bit faster?



Hopefully. I think it will still take awhile to bring all the staff up to speed tho.


----------



## TCM621

JP199999 said:
			
		

> Do you guys think that after April first with the roll out of the new benefits + the new budget that claims will go through a bit faster?



When I am wearing my tinfoil hat, I think the reason claims have slowed as badly as they have was to get more people to take a monthly payment and spread the cost out more.


----------



## meni0n

It's getting more ridiculous. I've had a claim sitting at stage 1 since December. I sent a secure message asking what's going on. Got this response.

"The Benefits Program Officers are curently working on the demand at prep. summary of July/August 2018."

This is exactly the same response that I got in February. So since February, they didn't do any progress or most likely they're just lying again. Had a claim I filed at a later date that 
moved to Stage 3 already.


----------



## Teager

Strange I submitted a claim 21 March 2019 it showed up about 3 1/2 weeks later at step 2 however VAC has all my medical info there's nothing for then to request document wise.


----------



## upandatom

Fishbone Jones said:
			
		

> Looking for some info guys.
> 
> Osteoarthritis.
> 
> I have roughly nine or ten different locations. I can file for each individually, or use their 5 and more application.
> Anybody have to decide this before?  Any idea if it makes a difference which one is used?
> 
> Cheers



Prepare for a hard fight with this, hopefully it clearly states in your medical records of a history. I am still fighting with them on mine, as the medical records in french state one thing, and in english its another.


----------



## Kokanee

Submitted a claim for APSC on 1st of April, and it's still in "Step 1". Nice to see VA is letting it age appropriately on someone's desk...


----------



## Mediman14

Teager said:
			
		

> Strange I submitted a claim 21 March 2019 it showed up about 3 1/2 weeks later at step 2 however VAC has all my medical info there's nothing for then to request document wise.


I submitted a claim in Feb 2019, three weeks later, it is at stage 3! The only thing I did was that supplied my own medical information ( I asked Med Records for copies) with the application . However, saying that, I have another application at stage 3 at 50 weeks now.


----------



## Rifleman62

They are on Oct 17 claims according to correspondence received yesterday.


----------



## meni0n

I got a claim sitting at Stage 1 since December.... That means the clock didn't even start and it's been over 4 months....


----------



## Mediman14

For Reassessments, I was told by VAC today via phone, they are working on April 2018, apparently the VAC site indicates the reassessments are at 15 weeks!!


----------



## TCM621

Mediman14 said:
			
		

> For Reassessments, I was told by VAC today via phone, they are working on April 2018, apparently the VAC site indicates the reassessments are at 15 weeks!!



There must be a bug in their system that substitutes 'weeks' for 'months'. I mean... There is no way VAC would lie to use, right guys?😂


----------



## kalobis

So, last anyone heard they were working on files from October of 2017. Do we think they are catching up or falling further behind?

The 'Wait time' tool seems to indicate that they are catching up, but there is absolutely no way that tool is accurate.


----------



## TCM621

kalobis said:
			
		

> So, last anyone heard they were working on files from October of 2017. Do we think they are catching up or falling further behind?
> 
> The 'Wait time' tool seems to indicate that they are catching up, but there is absolutely no way that tool is accurate.



Based on what research I have been able to do, they have steadily been falling behind. I sent a letter to my MP a few weeks back, regarding the inability of VAC to complete files in a timely manner. In it I mentioned the fact that my 60 week file is still 20 weeks away from being looked at. There is is no way the average time is 36 weeks (or what ever) if they are working on files in sequential order by date. if they are working on Oct 17, then the wait is in the neighborhood of 80 weeks. Either they are lying about the average, the files they are working on or the order in which they complete them. All three of those facts can't be true at the same time.


----------



## Mediman14

The Correspondence I received today as of 1415, VAC is working on May 2018 claims for reassessments. I asked the VAC representive if the Wait times are accurate, according to the VAC representive they are. I asked her how they are getting the time lines if they are working on May 2018 files. "No response".  
   I further asked when should I apply for the Rehab program and the career impact allowance if I will be released in Sept. The response was early Oct. Does this sound right?


----------



## Teager

Mediman14 said:
			
		

> The Correspondence I received today as of 1415, VAC is working on May 2018 claims for reassessments. I asked the VAC representive if the Wait times are accurate, according to the VAC representive they are. I asked her how they are getting the time lines if they are working on May 2018 files. "No response".
> I further asked when should I apply for the Rehab program and the career impact allowance if I will be released in Sept. The response was early Oct. Does this sound right?



You can apply for it the day your no longer in the CAF. With how long things take no sense in waiting.


----------



## TCM621

Mediman14 said:
			
		

> I asked the VAC representive if the Wait times are accurate, according to the VAC representive they are. I asked her how they are getting the time lines if they are working on May 2018 files. "No response".



I wonder if anyone has brought this up with the Ombudsman? There is a lot that he has no influence over but this seems like something he could get fixed. I know it looks bad when they show a year plus as an average wait time but, if its the truth, just let us know so we stop bugging you. I ask every month and I always get the same answer. They claim a 36 week(ish) average in the same message they are telling me they are working on files from 15 months ago.


----------



## Wolfeyez

So, in April 2019 they mentioned they are working on claims from October 2017. in June 2019, they say the exact same thing, they are working on claims from Oct 2017. Not too sure regarding the accuracy of the information they are telling us...


----------



## kalobis

"Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity".


----------



## meni0n

I got two secure messages about 4 months apart that state they're working on July/August 2018...

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## kalobis

It is possible that with the roll out of the PFL and all the changes that took place 1 Apr 19 as well as new software, etc. they had to stop working on everything in order to get training done.

I mean, clearly that is not ideal, but its a possibility.


----------



## TCM621

kalobis said:
			
		

> "Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity".



That is usually my default response but at this point they are saying too many conflicting things, often in the same email. They claim an average time of 
36 weeks yet will tell you that they process claims chronologically and they are 60 weeks behind. Both of those things can't be true.


----------



## meni0n

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> That is usually my default response but at this point they are saying too many conflicting things, often in the same email. They claim an average time of
> 36 weeks yet will tell you that they process claims chronologically and they are 60 weeks behind. Both of those things can't be true.


Isn't the wait time just an average of how long it took to process all claims in the past 12 months?

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCM621

meni0n said:
			
		

> Isn't the wait time just an average of how long it took to process all claims in the past 12 months?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk



Sure but accord to VAC are working on files from 2017 still and they are done in order of arrival. They can't have an average of 36 weeks if they are working on files from 80 weeks ago.


----------



## meni0n

How's everyones times going lately? I got a claim at stage 1 since December 2018 and haven't heard anything yet about a reassessment I requested about a month ago. 

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## Declajaz

I have a reassessment that has been at stage 3 since the first week of January. I put it in early last fall. It took them almost 4 months to go from stage 1 to stage 3 after my medical questionnaire was completed by my Doctor and submitted. Now ive been sitting at stage 3 for 24 weeks. According to their tool average wait times for a reassessment  are flip flopping between 14 or 15 weeks. Nkw this is still pretty quick because reassessments go much faster than first time claims. Just not near as quick as they advertise, and when I call and ask if there is movement on my file because im almost 10 weeks over the average i get the old "try calling next week and we might have more information for you line, they should complete it soon!"
As for first time claims, I have one I put in on the same day as my reassessment. Its still at stage one, almost 40 weeks later. That one Im they said I should be expecting to have it looked at closer to Dec of this year.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Two claims, March 27/19. Haven't been looked at yet. Still Stage One.


----------



## Rifleman62

Have you noticed: 

Step 2 means we will review all of the information obtained in support of your claim.

We are reviewing all of the information obtained in support of your claim. We strive to provide a decision within 16 weeks, however, we are currently experiencing a higher than normal volume of applications.

Step 3 means your claim will be at the decision making level. _*Wait times will now come into effect *_during which time VAC will adjudicate your application and a decision will be made.

Reassessments are quick: NO.


----------



## Declajaz

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Have you noticed:
> 
> Step 2 means we will review all of the information obtained in support of your claim.
> 
> We are reviewing all of the information obtained in support of your claim. We strive to provide a decision within 16 weeks, however, we are currently experiencing a higher than normal volume of applications.
> 
> Step 3 means your claim will be at the decision making level. _*Wait times will now come into effect *_during which time VAC will adjudicate your application and a decision will be made.
> 
> Reassessments are quick: NO.



By reassessments being quick I meant in relation to first time claims. Compared to those they are much, much faster. I expect it to be years (already been 40 weeks and still at step 1) start to finish for my first time claim i put in last fall, and just months for my reassesment (40 weeks total with 24 of it being at step 3). But you are right still not actually "quick".

My experience has been that the wait time tool is garbage and does not actually give even close to accurate information. And that the front line employees (while they try their best to be helpful) really do not have much more knowledge about your claims then the VAC app can give you. 
I call every so often to make myself feel better, but to be honest I know they will not actually give me any information that I already do not know. At least in the last 7 years or so dealing with VAC that has been my experience.


----------



## Teager

It's odd that the wait time tool is so out of whack considering they are updating it weekly. Really makes you wonder how they get there info every week?


----------



## kalobis

I would like to know how they calculate it because there is no way it is remotely accurate.

I have an initial claim that has been on Stage 3 for close to 60 weeks. 

The wait time tool says the average is 20, sure VAC, sure.


----------



## Kokanee

Teager said:
			
		

> It's odd that the wait time tool is so out of whack considering they are updating it weekly. Really makes you wonder how they get there info every week?



Better yet, what otherwise unemployable VAC employee has been given this as a full time task?


----------



## Declajaz

On the bright side, I just got off the phone with VA and they said that if your file is older than the oldest claim they are working on (sounds impossible?) then they will escalate it. So for reassessments the oldest claim they are working on is June 2018. If your file is from before June 2018 (at step 3 mind you, not submitted) then they will investigate.
In other words if they completely forgot about you and skipped you then they will look into it.
I'm not upset about the wait on my claims (frustrated but not angry )because I do not need them to live, but I understand the level of anger from those who are counting on being looked after by their government in order to have some semblance of a normal life. I have family members who served that are in that boat right now. The level of miscare I see one of them receive ( a retired CPO2 no less) is staggering.


----------



## TCM621

At this point my file is a little under 69 weeks old, or 1 year 4 months, and I have been at stage 3 since Oct or about 8 months. I think my shortest ever was like 13 months, in 2016. I can't see how the wait tool time can be anything but a lie. Just think how fast they would have to clear some of the files to account for file like mine that are close to 16 month long. I also can't see how they can have average times much, much lower than I am waiting yet claiming they deal with files sequentially.


----------



## Douglas1

And after the lengthy wait, the claim will probably be denied, then another three years for departmental reviews, reconsiderations and then appeals, on and on it goes with no definitive end date.


----------



## NavyShooter

I submitted my first claim for hearing loss last evening.  Included the report from my med docs that shows the measured specific frequency range loss that exactly corresponds with the frequency range of our ship's Active SONAR systems - which I maintained for 26 years.

We'll see how long it takes...I suspect...a long time based on this thread.


----------



## kev994

My hearing loss and tinnitus claims have both been sitting at stage 3 since Oct 2018. So 14 weeks?


----------



## Douglas1

My claim has been at Stage 3 since January 2018, and no end in sight.


----------



## kalobis

Apparently they are up to December of 2017, so your claim shouldn't be much longer.


----------



## westernarmymember

And at the end you can add another 6 weeks wait time should you choose lump sum pay out because apparently that is the average time for a direct deposit of funds.


----------



## kalobis

Well, I can only speak for myself but I have no problem waiting six weeks for payment once I know what they decide. After 60 weeks with absolutely no indication of if/when it will be resolved and what % it will be, six weeks doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## TCM621

kalobis said:
			
		

> Well, I can only speak for myself but I have no problem waiting six weeks for payment once I know what they decide. After 60 weeks with absolutely no indication of if/when it will be resolved and what % it will be, six weeks doesn't seem so bad.



That's kind of sad. Waiting six extra weeks once they have decided is crap. It isn't like they need to free up money, like you or I would if we had a big expense. But because the initial wait is so terrible, we feel like it isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## meni0n

Is this something new? I usually had a deposit within a week after submitting the form.


----------



## Douglas1

My claim has been at Stage 3 since January 2018, and still no end in sight. By Canadian Press, Average vet faces 32-week wait for benefits decision, double government target.  Somebody should contact The Canadian Press and set the record straight, it takes an average 64 week wait which more than triples the government target.


----------



## Mediman14

As someone had mention before, according to one of the VAC Reprasentive, it does take up to 6 six to receive a lump sum payment. Also, for a new assessment/ new condition, the wait time apparently is 45 weeks. Apparently they are working on initial assessments from April 2017. I understand they may have many more applications compared to previous years, but I can't help wonder how long it takes a person to look thru applications!


----------



## meni0n

They told me they're working on initial assessments from november 2018. Can never trust anything a vac rep tells you. How the heck did we land in such situation where reps are lying and giving arbitrary dates just to get vets off the phone.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediman14

Menion, Thanking for letting me know about what you was told. I agree with you, it is so sad that people are being lied to. What purpose does it serve? Do they not realize it will only reflect on them?


----------



## upandatom

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> I submitted my first claim for hearing loss last evening.  Included the report from my med docs that shows the measured specific frequency range loss that exactly corresponds with the frequency range of our ship's Active SONAR systems - which I maintained for 26 years.
> 
> We'll see how long it takes...I suspect...a long time based on this thread.



Hearing is usually pretty fast.... Mine was 4 weeks in 2016, if your ENT straight up says it is from TI, you should be good to go.


----------



## TCM621

meni0n said:
			
		

> Is this something new? I usually had a deposit within a week after submitting the form.



A buddy of mine just got a claim approved. He elected for a lump sum but they told him he has to sign a form. So he signs the form and uploads it to his MYVac account. He was told at that point he has to wait 6 weeks. According to VAC, it has to be signed by 3 people and sent to the bank, who needs to vet it and then set up the fund transfer.


----------



## kalobis

Some stuff takes a while. I had another child and it took more than five months to have him added to my monthly pension payment.


----------



## DannyMcGun

meni0n said:
			
		

> Is this something new? I usually had a deposit within a week after submitting the form.



I can confirm that it took over 4 weeks to recieve the lump sum form by mail(yes by snail mail)  after I requested it from VAC ...and upon uploading it to my Vac account after signing it, (it takes days before they get it as it goes through their web security), THEN it’s 6 weeks from when the VAC unit assigned begins work on it (massive backlog according to them) because apparently most of us are taking a lump sum over their Pain&Suffering for Life ....and thus they put it on us that it’s our fault instead of taking responsibility and doing something to resolve it.  In speaking with the Veterans Ombudsman Office, this 6 weeks after they receive the lump sum form, is temporary as they work through the backlog. I was told it shouldn’t increase past 6 weeks. But we’ve been told many times that timings will be temporary, until they kept adding weeks and weeks to processing. I hope for everyone that their claims and payments are processed quickly and with as little pain as possible. I’m not a defeatist just a realist. Keep plugging at it and fight for what is fair and just.

CHIMO


----------



## calgary_Bill

Was told today that as of 8 July, Adjudication for reassessments was working on claims dated July 2018.  I had a claim approved over seven months ago, but additional medical information was required to complete the reassessment.  This required info was sent in January 2019. At this rate, I expect to get this completed in about 6-7 months.  On a more positive note, a request for VIP was approved in about two weeks after I had seen a VA Doc. At the outset of this process, I was told by the BPA folks, who are excellent, to be patient, so I guess it will work out in the end.


----------



## meni0n

Claim sat in stage 1 for 6 months and now is suspended as a more current diagnosis is needed. Made appointment with doc next week but this feels like it will take more than a year and a half to process.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## Declajaz

Called VAC yesterday and they cannot give much more information on reassessments than you can see on the APP other than the oldest file they are working on.  
They did however state that my file for my reassesment and my first time claim for an injury related to one I was already awarded has gone through med review back in may and has for all intents and purposes been finished since may 31st. They are just waiting on writing the letters. I asked why this would take 6 weeks plus if the files are done and I was told that department has a big back log and could be another few weeks before they even get to my file to write my letters.
So even after a file is finished another section of the department has to handle it ri write out the results.


----------



## JP199999

I also had a claim completed recently, had to wait almost 2 weeks to get the lump sum form and then was told it would be "a maximum of 6 weeks" before I see funds deposited in my account. A complete joke IMO as they keep adding new hurdles every time you think something is getting better... I am also pissed off as my claims from before 1 April 2019 were completed afterwards therefore I am not eligible for a lump sum as well as the additional monthly amount. It would be nice to get both as you would get the benefit of cash now and a small monthly amount forever... I think they should treat claims that were submitted before 1 april 2019 as claims that were approved before this date. 

I suggest everyone email the minister, and if you have time re-send the same message to the minister's parliament address too.

vac.minister-ministre.acc@canada.ca

Ill be interested to see what happens with the elections and if the libs get punted to see how if at all the next gvt will change things for vets. I asked the conservatives what their platform is for vets/mil, but they replied saying they have not released anything yet, so a big nothing lol  

Cheers, and hopefully you guys start seeing some movement on your benefits soon.


----------



## Wolfeyez

Arggg! Why does VAC need to send files to different "units"? At no time can I get a straight answer from these people. Every time I ask for an update it is a different answer and it seems like they just want to baffle you with bullshit and hope you go away. What the heck is a "Medical Advisor Unit" and why is it needed (asking because I don't know). Also, does anyone know at which stage this Medical Advisor Unit is (hopefully near the end of the claim process)? I am hoping all is near conclusion, but have been advised this Medical Advisor Unit has a "normal" turnaround time of 90 days to submit their review (to who?).

So far my claim process has been 25 months.


----------



## Declajaz

Just got off the phone with VAC. My reassesment claim was approved (More than double the "average wait time")and I had requested a lump sum payment form almost 2 weeks ago. I called today to see if it was sent and was told that the request was put in 2 weeks ago for the form....but it hasnt been sent out yet because that section is so far behind.
He placed another request for me and said he hopes it will be sent out soon, and then started to give me timelines for payments that were incorrect (he said min 60 days, when in fact everything I have read and have been told was 6 weeks.) I informed him of this and after refusing to admit he may be wrong he looked it up. I was right offical timings say 6 weeks. 
Now a bit frustrated that nothing has been done yet I asked about a first time claim of mine that had come back from Med review in early June and was for all intents and purposes finished on an adjudicators desk waiting for the letter to be sent. I was told this information on 3 seperate occasions  from different VAC frontline staff since early June.
I let him know this after he told me that he can give me zero information on my file except it is in progress.
He then berated me for knowing information about my file and said Veterans are not allowed to know the progress of their file and no one at VAC was supposed to answer any questions about any file if asked. Told me that I shouldn't even be asking questions and that they shouldn't be giving me any answers because it could cause problems.
I was rather shocked with how rude he was and how he handled it. Not sure who is training these folks, but theyre doing a piss poor job of it.


----------



## meni0n

Do they not do electronic forms for that anymore? Last time I was able to just submit the form on My Vac account.


----------



## TCM621

Declajaz said:
			
		

> Just got off the phone with VAC. My reassesment claim was approved (More than double the "average wait time")and I had requested a lump sum payment form almost 2 weeks ago. I called today to see if it was sent and was told that the request was put in 2 weeks ago for the form....but it hasnt been sent out yet because that section is so far behind.
> He placed another request for me and said he hopes it will be sent out soon, and then started to give me timelines for payments that were incorrect (he said min 60 days, when in fact everything I have read and have been told was 6 weeks.) I informed him of this and after refusing to admit he may be wrong he looked it up. I was right offical timings say 6 weeks.
> Now a bit frustrated that nothing has been done yet I asked about a first time claim of mine that had come back from Med review in early June and was for all intents and purposes finished on an adjudicators desk waiting for the letter to be sent. I was told this information on 3 seperate occasions  from different VAC frontline staff since early June.
> I let him know this after he told me that he can give me zero information on my file except it is in progress.
> He then berated me for knowing information about my file and said Veterans are not allowed to know the progress of their file and no one at VAC was supposed to answer any questions about any file if asked. Told me that I shouldn't even be asking questions and that they shouldn't be giving me any answers because it could cause problems.
> I was rather shocked with how rude he was and how he handled it. Not sure who is training these folks, but theyre doing a piss poor job of it.




Did you get his name? I would call back with a complaint. In fact, I would have demanded to talk to his supervisor. It wouldn't be the first time, I've had to do it.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Sent in all my stuff in March. Two claims. They didn't appear in My VAC for weeks, until I called and asked why. No idea they said. Within a week it showed. Now, this week, while still sitting at Stage1. They sent me the med forms......again, saying to fill them out and mail them back. That was done back in March. Now I have to go back to the Doctor and have her do them again. I am still at Stage 1 and my 16 weeks won't start until they get their duplicate paperwork and get around to looking at it. Then I'll move to Stage 2. March til now. Absolutely nothing.

What a fucked up, bullshitting bunch of boneheads


----------



## meni0n

Fishbone Jones said:
			
		

> Sent in all my stuff in March. Two claims. They didn't appear in My VAC for weeks, until I called and asked why. No idea they said. Within a week it showed. Now, this week, while still sitting at Stage1. They sent me the med forms......again, saying to fill them out and mail them back. That was done back in March. Now I have to go back to the Doctor and have her do them again. I am still at Stage 1 and my 16 weeks won't start until they get their duplicate paperwork and get around to looking at it. Then I'll move to Stage 2. March til now. Absolutely nothing.
> 
> What a ****ed up, bullshitting bunch of boneheads


I had a claim sit at stage 1 since Dec 18 and they just suspended it a week ago saying they need the doc to fill out the form. Didn't mail anything. Had to print it myself. I always make sure to get a copy of the forms that the doc fills out, scan them and upload with my vac in addition to the doctor faxing them. I find when upload them, no one can claim that they were lost somewhere and it makes it move faster to stage 3.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfeyez

meni0n said:
			
		

> I had a claim sit at stage 1 since Dec 18 and they just suspended it a week ago saying they need the doc to fill out the form. Didn't mail anything. Had to print it myself.* I always make sure to get a copy of the forms that the doc fills out, scan them and upload with my vac in addition to the doctor faxing them. I find when upload them, no one can claim that they were lost somewhere and it makes it move faster to stage 3.*
> 
> Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk



Good information for all.


----------



## 280 lady

Vac wait times are so slow and the more questions I ask the more impatient my case manager gets! Wanna reach through the phone and strangle the ignorant piss ant! I was given 10% 2 years ago, reassessment was received April 2nd 2019 and they say there still working on claims from 2018. Like WTF! In the mean time I'm great one day and make lists of people I wanna obliterate the next. I'm so frustrated. My family disowned ME, my friends think I'm right retarded and vac employees are a bunch of self ritious, judgemental imbeciles that don't give a fuck about vets. Yet our great spinner for the media called the ombudsmen is a joke! As long as the media portrays vets being well taken care of when in fact some days just talking to a vac rep makes me want to throw myself in front of a first place semi in a semi race. Don't get me wrong, if it wasn't for there little earnings loss benefit I'd have nothing and most likely have checked out by now. BUT frankly they can take there condescending tones and godly self ritious undertones and ques and shove it up there ass. I signed an open ended cheque up to and including my life when my piss ant case manager would not. Am I all deserving? No! Do I deserve more or better service than the next brother in line?? Absolutely fucking not!! But as vets I think we have earned the right to be treated like an adult! Not a fucking 5 year old BEGGING for a cookie!! NAVY OUT


----------



## TCM621

280 lady said:
			
		

> Vac wait times are so slow and the more questions I ask the more impatient my case manager gets! Wanna reach through the phone and strangle the ignorant piss ant! I was given 10% 2 years ago, reassessment was received April 2nd 2019 and they say there still working on claims from 2018. Like WTF! In the mean time I'm great one day and make lists of people I wanna obliterate the next. I'm so frustrated. My family disowned ME, my friends think I'm right retarded and vac employees are a bunch of self ritious, judgemental imbeciles that don't give a frig about vets. Yet our great spinner for the media called the ombudsmen is a joke! As long as the media portrays vets being well taken care of when in fact some days just talking to a vac rep makes me want to throw myself in front of a first place semi in a semi race. Don't get me wrong, if it wasn't for there little earnings loss benefit I'd have nothing and most likely have checked out by now. BUT frankly they can take there condescending tones and godly self ritious undertones and ques and shove it up there ***. I signed an open ended cheque up to and including my life when my piss ant case manager would not. Am I all deserving? No! Do I deserve more or better service than the next brother in line?? Absolutely ******* not!! But as vets I think we have earned the right to be treated like an adult! Not a ******* 5 year old BEGGING for a cookie!! NAVY OUT




I understand your frustration but are you ok? Sound like life is kicking you in the add right now. VAC is frustrating but hang in there, it will eventually get better. If you need to chat with someone and your friends/family aren't there for you shit me a PM or reachout to one of the options listed here.

https://vtncanada.org/resources/

Don't let despair win.


----------



## kalobis

Been awfully quiet in here, does this mean VAC beat us all down?

My wife spoke to a friend who said they were working on files from February of 2018. That is something right?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

kalobis said:
			
		

> Been awfully quiet in here, does this mean VAC beat us all down?
> 
> My wife spoke to a friend who said they were working on files from February of 2018. That is something right?



You never know where they are. Call five times, you'll get five different answers

On your other point, VAC hasn't  beat me down. I also know that worring bout it is useless and unhealthy. I don't panic much, because they have to include backpay. I'm out nothing but time. Something I have an abundance of.


----------



## meni0n

They've been giving me consistent answers with regards to times, maybe they started noting down what they tell you. A week and a half ago I got first applications were on Feb 18 and reassessments on Dec 18. Been trying to get a suspended claim restarted since I uploaded the required forms a month ago but still nothing. 8 months now without even going to stage 2....


----------



## TCM621

kalobis said:
			
		

> Been awfully quiet in here, does this mean VAC beat us all down?
> 
> My wife spoke to a friend who said they were working on files from February of 2018. That is something right?



My February 18 claim was completed a couple weeks ago. Now I just need to wait for money and the results of the appeal I had to submit.

I still have 2 ongoing but the one nearest completion is only at 47 weeks. I stopped complaining until it hits a year.


----------



## lapinpunki

Applying for Tinnitus. I just got informed that my claim Is in step 3 nous. The estimated wait time is 24 weeks. I’m just curious as to when this 24 weeks starts because of the wording in the comment section in the Track my application section: 

"Your claim is at the decision making level. All your supporting documentation was received on February 25, 2019. Although we strive to provide a decision within 16 weeks, we are currently experiencing a higher than normal volume of applications" 

Feb 25th is the exact day I placed my claim. The way it’s worded means the 24 week wait starts then?


----------



## meni0n

lapinpunki said:
			
		

> Applying for Tinnitus. I just got informed that my claim Is in step 3 nous. The estimated wait time is 24 weeks. I’m just curious as to when this 24 weeks starts because of the wording in the comment section in the Track my application section:
> 
> "Your claim is at the decision making level. All your supporting documentation was received on February 25, 2019. Although we strive to provide a decision within 16 weeks, we are currently experiencing a higher than normal volume of applications"
> 
> Feb 25th is the exact day I placed my claim. The way it’s worded means the 24 week wait starts then?



Yes, the timer starts from Feb 25. Will be longer than 24 weeks.


----------



## TCM621

lapinpunki said:
			
		

> Applying for Tinnitus. I just got informed that my claim Is in step 3 nous. The estimated wait time is 24 weeks. I’m just curious as to when this 24 weeks starts because of the wording in the comment section in the Track my application section:
> 
> "Your claim is at the decision making level. All your supporting documentation was received on February 25, 2019. Although we strive to provide a decision within 16 weeks, we are currently experiencing a higher than normal volume of applications"
> 
> Feb 25th is the exact day I placed my claim. The way it’s worded means the 24 week wait starts then?



My last claim was 15 months from the time I provided all the documentation to a decision. I have added another month waiting for a form to arrive that is required to be submitted in order to receive a lump sum payment. I'm looking at 6 weeks after that to finally receive the bulk of my award. So assuming the form arrives tomorrow (unlikely) and I send it to them electronically (likely) it will be in the neighbourhood of 18 months from application to award. 

Based on my claims, I would estimate the time has increased by almost in the last 4 years.


----------



## TCM621

In a new development, I have been on hold for the my VAC account for the last 5 minutes. I didn't even know that was possible. VAC is really innovative.


----------



## RangerDave

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> My last claim was 15 months from the time I provided all the documentation to a decision. I have added another month waiting for a form to arrive that is required to be submitted in order to receive a lump sum payment. I'm looking at 6 weeks after that to finally receive the bulk of my award. So assuming the form arrives tomorrow (unlikely) and I send it to them electronically (likely) it will be in the neighbourhood of 18 months from application to award.
> 
> Based on my claims, I would estimate the time has increased by almost in the last 4 years.



My current claim for a single condition was submitted in March of 2018 and all required documents were received late June 2018. I called last week and was told best guess was my file would receive a decision by December 2019 or January 2020. So add at least a month for the payout paperwork (if the claim is approved) and it's about a 20 month wait from the completed file or 24 months from opening the application to payout...

It's a joke that they even have 16 weeks as the standard they strive for... I certainty don't expect same day service but 2 years is comical. The message is pretty clear, I'm asking for more than the government has to give!


----------



## TCM621

RangerDave said:
			
		

> My current claim for a single condition was submitted in March of 2018 and all required documents were received late June 2018. I called last week and was told best guess was my file would receive a decision by December 2019 or January 2020. So add at least a month for the payout paperwork (if the claim is approved) and it's about a 20 month wait from the completed file or 24 months from opening the application to payout...
> 
> It's a joke that they even have 16 weeks as the standard they strive for... I certainty don't expect same day service but 2 years is comical. The message is pretty clear, I'm asking for more than the government has to give!



I have been waiting for about 6 weeks for the paperwork. Apparently they sent it on the 31st of August and Canada post takes longer to deliver their mail than anyone else's. I can't believe they can't scan it and email me a copy.


----------



## meni0n

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> I have been waiting for about 6 weeks for the paperwork. Apparently they sent it on the 31st of August and Canada post takes longer to deliver their mail than anyone else's. I can't believe they can't scan it and email me a copy.



You got a VAC office nearby? You can go in and get them to print it out for you.


----------



## Rifleman62

> Apparently they sent it on the 31st of August and Canada post takes longer to deliver their mail than anyone else's. I can't believe they can't scan it and email me a copy.



All VAC/BPA mail is couriered to a central mailing point where it is then released to Canada Post. Offices are not authorized to send mail by Canada Post, nor I believe email as what they send is classified. All BC mail is sent to a PQ office for mailing. Cant remember the location.


----------



## lapinpunki

How does it work to get a lump sum instead of monthly? How long does it take from “completed” to received?


----------



## meni0n

lapinpunki said:
			
		

> How does it work to get a lump sum instead of monthly? How long does it take from “completed” to received?



Call VAC and tell them you want the lump sum election form. They will either mail it to you or send it to your My VAC account within 4-6 weeks. Once you fill it out and submit it, it can take another 4-6 weeks to receive the money in your bank account.


----------



## kev994

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> All VAC/BPA mail is couriered to a central mailing point where it is then released to Canada Post. Offices are not authorized to send mail by Canada Post, nor I believe email as what they send is classified. All BC mail is sent to a PQ office for mailing. Cant remember the location.


Kirkland Lake? When my wife worked at VAC everything went through there. They didn’t do anything with it, it just had to be sorted there as a make work project or something.


----------



## kalobis

Anyone hear from VAC lately? What files are they working on? February of 2018?


----------



## calgary_Bill

This week I was told via email that for Departmental Reviews they are working on June 2018. That said, about 5 months ago I was told they were working on July 2018. Who knows? Have been at level 3 since August 2018.


----------



## kalobis

I have a file in Step 3 from May 2018, but it isn't a Departmental Review so I guess they have different timelines. It says 26 weeks average and I am around 80 weeks haha, what a system.


----------



## gryphonv

Just adding to this. 

I've had a reassessment applied for, May 2019 is when it went to step 3. 

Average wait time says 15 weeks, my Case Manager told me my file is still young compared to many others. 

I don't expect to hear anything for at least a year wait time by what I'm reading. 

My big question is, what is the purpose of the wait time tool. It seems like its only an effort to placate and lie to us Veterans.


----------



## upandatom

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> In a new development, I have been on hold for the my VAC account for the last 5 minutes. I didn't even know that was possible. VAC is really innovative.



It really isn't, I work in IT as a career. Its an ancient outdated system, I mean as in early 2000s is when what they are using was developed. I can write on a whiteboard for weeks as to how to improve it, new additions new ideas. 

I know people say "its not healthy, or good to be stressed over this" 

But to be honest, I have no choice. I am losing my hearing, and have been since 2012, Direct cause is not certain, could be a few things, Lariam, IEDs, and mortar strikes, my ENT is 100% certain its from service. I am awarded it at near 20% if I recall correctly with Tinnitus and Hearing loss, However I am at about 400 DSHL and hearing aids are not of much use lately. 

I am a manager at a technical support company, global, a major telecomm producer in the world, with some of the largest sites imaginable, 50-100k users, hearing is essential to my job.... I have a family to support. I don't have luxury of time. I need some kind of reengagement training, etc. Apparently you can only get it once gone....nice....

Currently waiting since April 2018 on a departmental review.... that they made a mistake on.


----------



## Teager

Don't know if this has been posted before but it looks like VAC is working towards improving the wait times and have been trialing some things since August 2018. Have a read thru.

https://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-vac/publications-reports/reports/departmental-plan/2019-2020/report/2-0


----------



## stellarpanther

*We are changing the way we get service health records from the Department of National Defence by identifying the precise information we need and arranging for direct access to required records. As a result, adjudicators will have more timely access to review service health records which will allow for faster processing of applications.*

One of my applications has been sitting at Step 1 for 3 months even though they admitted they have everything they need because I made sure I got copies of medical reports etc and send them myself.  At the end of July, someone from the Disability Benefits unit called to tell me they need to get an update of my medical file.  That's fine but why does it take 3 months and if they are only going to be asking for precise info related to the condition, why are they asking for an entire update?  They're for of s**t.


----------



## slayer/raptor

Just to give _some_ hope to people, my application for tinnitus was completed today, although I still don't have the decision letter yet so I don't know the results and its too early to celebrate. But my application was submitted on 5 mar 19, so 34 weeks, which is still longer than the 24 weeks of the wait tool. 

I was also explained that when they tell us that they're working on files from lets say Mar 2018, that just means that their _oldest_ application is from that time but it does not mean that they are not looking at more recent files, case in point my own case. 

Anyways hope this provides a bit of optimism for some that are still waiting.


----------



## bdcasey916

Congrats,
Mine was completed 10 days ago and it was submitted in February. If you log onto MyVAC account and look at your payments section, look to see if there is an increase or a new line entered and that will let you know if it was favourable or not. That was what happened with me, I got an email saying it was completed. Logged in, looked at the payment section, saw the new entry. Called to confirm and ask for lump sum option. Lump sum form came on Monday. 
Its a good feeling to see it finally complete!


----------



## slayer/raptor

Good call, I have a new line, thank you!


----------



## lapinpunki

How long did it take for you guys to receive lump some once the paperwork for the request was submitted? I know the time frame says 6 weeks. But I’m curious as to people’s personal experience. I submitted it Oct 18.


----------



## TCM621

lapinpunki said:
			
		

> How long did it take for you guys to receive lump some once the paperwork for the request was submitted? I know the time frame says 6 weeks. But I’m curious as to people’s personal experience. I submitted it Oct 18.



It took 5 weeks after I waited 6 weeks for the paperwork to get to me. So about 11 weeks total which seems to be a pretty standard wait time.


----------



## lapinpunki

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> It took 5 weeks after I waited 6 weeks for the paperwork to get to me. So about 11 weeks total which seems to be a pretty standard wait time.



Hmm, took 2 weeks from the day I requested the paperwork for the lump sum to the day I got it in my inbox.
I sent the request in that same day. It’s been 18 days now that the request is in. I wonder what makes the wait time so different for people.


----------



## bdcasey916

I agree, it does not make sense for the wait times. I was notified of my award decision on Oct 18, which I figured out was favourable. Called immediately and asked for the lump sum forms. Got the forms on Oct 28 and sent them back within an hour. Now I am at one week plus a day waiting for the deposit. 
I have seen people say on some facebook veterans groups that they waited 6-8 weeks for the forms themselves, and some have been waiting 10+ weeks for the depost. Others say they get the form in 3-5 days and the deposit a week later.
I love how they make so much sense!


----------



## meni0n

Got lump sum form after about 2 1/2 week wait. Submitted 4 Oct and still waiting for deposit. Promising 15 Nov hopefully that's true.

There is literally no excuse of why this is taking so long. Prior to this, all they did were lump sum payouts. What could have possibly changed that the process now takes over 3 months when it took about week prior to PFL.


----------



## Mediman14

Vac website does not have any wait time listed for additional pain and suffering benefit, does anyone have any insight on this?


----------



## Teager

Mediman14 said:
			
		

> Vac website does not have any wait time listed for additional pain and suffering benefit, does anyone have any insight on this?



From other people that have inquired with VAC that I've heard from recently they seem to be working on March 2019 applications.


----------



## upandatom

Mediman14 said:
			
		

> Vac website does not have any wait time listed for additional pain and suffering benefit, does anyone have any insight on this?



Teager is correct, kind of, I have one in, however they are still processing CIA from 2018 as well.


----------



## meni0n

Anyone else notice the wait times haven't been updated in more than two weeks now


----------



## slayer/raptor

lapinpunki said:
			
		

> Hmm, took 2 weeks from the day I requested the paperwork for the lump sum to the day I got it in my inbox.
> I sent the request in that same day. It’s been 18 days now that the request is in. I wonder what makes the wait time so different for people.



Did you submit the request by mail or by your VAC account? I got my form in my VAC account inbox yesterday and submitted it online. I wonder if the 6 week guideline is only for those using snail mail.


----------



## meni0n

slayer14 said:
			
		

> Did you submit the request by mail or by your VAC account? I got my form in my VAC account inbox yesterday and submitted it online. I wonder if the 6 week guideline is only for those using snail mail.



It's not for me. Submitted electronically 4 October and still waiting. Hitting 6 weeks mark this Friday so hopefully get it then.


----------



## bdcasey916

I would call them and ask. I called today and aside from the guy getting irritated that I called to ask him about my lump sum, he very politely  : told me that it would not be processed until the 6th week as described in the paperwork. When I attempted to ask him another question, he said "Have a good day" and hung up
Its not hard to tell they get lots of calls about this, but when we request our lump sum and they do the paperwork to give us the actual amount, it can't be that much harder to push the button to make the deposit


----------



## lapinpunki

So rude sometimes... I try to give them the benefit of the doubt and tell myself they may have been having a bad day, but customer service is customer service. Be polite and courteous.


----------



## lapinpunki

On a side note, I noticed on a Facebook group that some people have waited 8 weeks to receive their lump sum! Crazy!!


----------



## bdcasey916

Oh I totally agree. I always do my best to give the benefit of the doubt. I had called last week as well (more concerned about my ETB payment for school) and I casually asked about it. The lady was great and said its right around 6 weeks for the deposit, she has seen some faster and some slower. She was great, however today, not so much


----------



## kalobis

How long after you get your initial assessment should you wait before asking for or having your final assessment done?


----------



## NavyShooter

I just added another audiogram result to my submission file...I'm wondering if, at some point, they'll actually end up looking at it.

Hearing loss - specific frequency range - locus - left ear.  Trade required exposure on at least a monthly basis to testing of the ships' Hull Mounted SONAR, within 10 feet of the transmitter, doing power checks transmitting at 40-50kW within a 'very similar' frequency range...

I'm expecting the standard initial rejection, followed by resubmission.

Eventually, I'll probably get it.

As for the tinnitus...well, we'll have to see.

Timeline so far?  Submitted 6 months ago...not looked at yet.


----------



## calgary_Bill

This week my Departmental Review for hearing, at level 3 since August 2018, was approved.  My original request was submitted a year before retirement in 2008. After 34 years of service, hearing changed from H1 to H3.  It was rejected due lack of evidence of hearing loss on audiograms.  A few years ago, an ENT specialist strongly encouraged me to appeal through the Bureau of Penson Advocates (BPA), as he was certain my hearing loss was attributable to military service (audiograms, two SDA deployments, and flying duties). New evidence included an audiogram just prior to retirement, and two audiograms two years ago, which indicated hearing loss caused by exposure to noise. I was approved for tinnitus prior to release in 2009. I do require hearing aids. I am most grateful for the invaluable advice and assistance of the BPA. Key to all of this was the advice of the BPA and staying patient!


----------



## gryphonv

Just got a favorable reassessment today. 

All paperwork was received early may 2019. If that helps anyone who wants to compare.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Submitted “Disability Benefits” 18-Sep-19, was informed it’s at stage 3 yesterday. Website currently indicates average wait time for decision for this type of claim is 53wks.

Submitted “Pain & Suffering Comp.” on 14-Nov-19, status still “Application Received.” I’m guesstimating around 18mths total for this one if the above figure for wait time is any indication.


----------



## meni0n

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Submitted “Disability Benefits” 18-Sep-19, was informed it’s at stage 3 yesterday. Website currently indicates average wait time for decision for this type of claim is 53wks.
> 
> Submitted “Pain & Suffering Comp.” on 14-Nov-19, status still “Application Received.” I’m guesstimating around 18mths total for this one if the above figure for wait time is any indication.


I got PSC claims I submitted in September that haven't even been looked at yet. With them working on May 2018 initial claims, my feb 2019 claim is at least another 6 months away from being complete.

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## TCM621

gryphonv said:
			
		

> Just got a favorable reassessment today.
> 
> All paperwork was received early may 2019. If that helps anyone who wants to compare.



May 19? I'm still waiting on October 18.


----------



## Rifleman62

Stage 3: January 23, 2019, and to me dead simple.


----------



## Kokanee

My APSC claim from 01 Apr 19 was yesterday kicked to "claim withdrawn" status all by itself. When I inquired about this I was told "oh we're moving between claim systems, your claim was moved to the new system to expedit it"...

I totally don't believe them.


----------



## Rifleman62

54 weeks today after Stage 3 is "achieved" and the Holidays are approaching.


----------



## Teager

Kokanee said:
			
		

> My APSC claim from 01 Apr 19 was yesterday kicked to "claim withdrawn" status all by itself. When I inquired about this I was told "oh we're moving between claim systems, your claim was moved to the new system to expedit it"...
> 
> I totally don't believe them.



Call again see what the reason is if they say the same thing then chances are it's correct.


----------



## slayer/raptor

Question for those who have received their lump sum. Did it show up in “payment history” on “my vac” account before showing up in your bank account? I.e to let you know it was coming?


----------



## meni0n

It didn't

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## Harley52

Stage 3 - August, 2018.


----------



## gryphonv

Just curious what peoples wait times for lump sum payments. I had one 3 years ago and took like 48hrs. Hearing now they can take up to 6 weeks.


----------



## meni0n

gryphonv said:
			
		

> Just curious what peoples wait times for lump sum payments. I had one 3 years ago and took like 48hrs. Hearing now they can take up to 6 weeks.



Mine took 7 weeks..


----------



## gryphonv

meni0n said:
			
		

> Mine took 7 weeks..



Yeah I thinking mine will probably be around there, I'm guessing the holidays would only add time to it.


----------



## Firebird

Teager said:
			
		

> Call again see what the reason is if they say the same thing then chances are it's correct.



My application went to Suspended by itself and I had to start over again. It is currently at Step 3 and has been for 59 weeks. Initially I submitted my claim in 2016 so I have been waiting for a decision for over 3 years. I have called and talked to multiple people and still no answer on why it was Suspended.


----------



## Firebird

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> May 19? I'm still waiting on October 18.


My Departmental Review went to Step 3 Feb 2019 so May 19 is pretty good. Congrats


----------



## gryphonv

Firebird said:
			
		

> My Departmental Review went to Step 3 Feb 2019 so May 19 is pretty good. Congrats



Yeah I think I got really lucky, and fact it was favorable even more so.


----------



## Firebird

Frustrating part of my review is that the condition has already been approved. It was awarded at 2/5 in 2006. When I submitted for reassesment it was declined and BPA advised I appeal as policy change indicated that at minimum it should be 4/5 and the lawyer and specialist they recommended both felt that i should be 5/5 award. Not sure why it takes going on 45 weeks to complete review.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Firebird said:
			
		

> My application went to Suspended by itself and I had to start over again. It is currently at Step 3 and has been for 59 weeks. Initially I submitted my claim in 2016 so I have been waiting for a decision for over 3 years. I have called and talked to multiple people and still no answer on why it was Suspended.



Consider speaking to a Royal Canadian Legion Service Officer and asking for help. They're a free service for serving and former members and are paid to be experts at dealing with VAC on behalf of members. This includes submitting paperwork on your behalf and challanging claims that get rejected up to and including going to their review board with you.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Consider speaking to a Royal Canadian Legion Service Officer and asking for help. They're a free service for serving and former members and are paid to be experts at dealing with VAC on behalf of members. This includes submitting paperwork on your behalf and challanging claims that get rejected up to and including going to their review board with you.



I second this advice. Mine, Rebecca, has been fantastic.


----------



## Loachman

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Consider speaking to a Royal Canadian Legion Service Officer and asking for help. They're a free service for serving and former members and are paid to be experts at dealing with VAC on behalf of members.



There is something very wrong when an outside organization has to be engaged in order for suffering veterans to receive decent and timely treatment from an organization that exists (or so it is claimed) to support them.


----------



## Firebird

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Consider speaking to a Royal Canadian Legion Service Officer and asking for help. They're a free service for serving and former members and are paid to be experts at dealing with VAC on behalf of members. This includes submitting paperwork on your behalf and challanging claims that get rejected up to and including going to their review board with you.


I have spoken to both the Legion and Ombudsman and both of them indicated that there was nothing they could do while it is pending a decision. Once I receive a decision then they may be able to assist.


----------



## gryphonv

I just got off the Phone with VAC making sure they got my documents, and was told turn around time for Lump Sum payments is up to 8 weeks. 

Everything I heard before was 6 weeks. So maybe this is another change to slow things down.


----------



## Teager

gryphonv said:
			
		

> I just got off the Phone with VAC making sure they got my documents, and was told turn around time for Lump Sum payments is up to 8 weeks.
> 
> Everything I heard before was 6 weeks. So maybe this is another change to slow things down.



How long did it take to get the form to elect lump sum from them?


----------



## gryphonv

Teager said:
			
		

> How long did it take to get the form to elect lump sum from them?



I requested the forms dec 17th, both electronic and paper copies. I had the electronic on the 20th, the paper form showed up first week of Jan.  Considering the holidays I felt that was reasonable.


----------



## Harley52

My disability claim has been at Veterans Affairs Canada now since January 8, 2018 which equates to 104 weeks far cry from 16 weeks turn around time.  Am I the only one with a lengthy wait time?  Is this normal?


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Harley52 said:
			
		

> My disability claim has been at Veterans Affairs Canada now since January 8, 2018 which equates to 104 weeks far cry from 16 weeks turn around time.  Am I the only one with a lengthy wait time?  Is this normal?



Unfortunately, you’ll see from many others’ comments in this thread that wait times are exceedingly long. 

Assuming all documents are in order, and they’re not waiting for any other re-submissions and/or supporting documents, the decision phase takes the most time. They’re bottle-necked and understaffed. As well, as with any government organization, errors occur from time to time also. 

If you haven’t touched base with anyone recently, contact them to see if they can offer any insight. Occasionally something occurs which doesn’t appear on your MyVAC account and notifications aren’t sent and/or received by the claimant.


----------



## Jarnhamar

It's important to understand the scope of claims vac deals with.

CAF members aren't only waiting until the end of their careers to submit claims. Recruits who injure themselves at basic training (from serious stuff to twisted akles) are submitting claims as soon as they hit their units. 

Members releasing seem prompted to put in a bunch of claims (from vac themselves) as well. 

Not necessarily a bad thing but if a single person puts in 5-10 claims that adds up across a potential 8000 members releasing per year.


----------



## gryphonv

Just an update. Got my lump sum today. So just under 4 weeks from date I submitted it online


----------



## daftandbarmy

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> It's important to understand the scope of claims vac deals with.
> 
> CAF members aren't only waiting until the end of their careers to submit claims. Recruits who injure themselves at basic training (from serious stuff to twisted akles) are submitting claims as soon as they hit their units.
> 
> Members releasing seem prompted to put in a bunch of claims (from vac themselves) as well.
> 
> Not necessarily a bad thing but if a single person puts in 5-10 claims that adds up across a potential 8000 members releasing per year.



Thousands of insurance companies around the world seem to be able to manage this kind of traffic. Maybe we could learn something from them, assuming we're willing.


----------



## RangerDave

So... submitted a claim for a single condition in March 2017, VAC had all required documents in June 2017. Called yesterday, was told their current service standard for a single condition claim was July 2017. In other words, the oldest applications they are working on are complete (all required documents received) from July 2017, one month past mine. The agent said she would "elevate" my file to her supervisor for additional information... and that's all she would say, she had no other info than call back in a week.

At this point I'm considering it a lost cause in the short term. I'm going to call back next week and see what, if anything, has been updated. The wait time tool states 54 weeks, being over 80 weeks at this point, I'm not expecting anything for months, at best. After next week I'll let it ride for a few months.

I'm guessing with the changes as of April 2018, VAC who was already overworked and apparently changing "claims systems", is now completely overwhelmed.


----------



## Harley52

Hey RangerDave listen up. Your dates appear to be off by 1 year.  Do you mean 2018 not 2017?


----------



## Jarnhamar

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Thousands of insurance companies around the world seem to be able to manage this kind of traffic. Maybe we could learn something from them, assuming we're willing.



I'd guess insurence companies have a reason to be competitive and worry about service quality as shitty service might mean clients go elsewhere. VAC has no competition.


----------



## meni0n

RangerDave said:
			
		

> So... submitted a claim for a single condition in March 2017, VAC had all required documents in June 2017. Called yesterday, was told their current service standard for a single condition claim was July 2017. In other words, the oldest applications they are working on are complete (all required documents received) from July 2017, one month past mine. The agent said she would "elevate" my file to her supervisor for additional information... and that's all she would say, she had no other info than call back in a week.
> 
> At this point I'm considering it a lost cause in the short term. I'm going to call back next week and see what, if anything, has been updated. The wait time tool states 54 weeks, being over 80 weeks at this point, I'm not expecting anything for months, at best. After next week I'll let it ride for a few months.
> 
> I'm guessing with the changes as of April 2018, VAC who was already overworked and apparently changing "claims systems", is now completely overwhelmed.



I called a few weeks ago and was told the oldest disability claim they're working on was August 2018, so something def went wrong with your application.


----------



## upandatom

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Thousands of insurance companies around the world seem to be able to manage this kind of traffic. Maybe we could learn something from them, assuming we're willing.



Insurance companies are not hindered with red tape and politics. 

I am curious as to how many employees of VAC are actually working on files and applications. I am certain that they could of enticed a few adjustors from insurance companies to jump the fence with all that unused VAC money from previous years. Or the bureaucrats are worried about looking bad when some outside source comes in and cleans up.


----------



## chloe50

Why does it take so long just to get the forms to fill out.  I called 2 weeks ago to have them sent to me and was told I would get them with in a week.  Didn't happen so I called back and was told there was a back log and to call back in a month if I hadn't received them.  When I was on the website I checked out wait times for claims be processed........it was 54 weeks.


----------



## Rifleman62

Telecom with VAC. Working on July 2018 for a single condition as of today.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Don’t worry troops…. The PM’s surfing vacations won’t be disturbed by this news….

More Canadian veterans than ever are waiting to find out whether they qualify for disability benefits, despite repeated government promises and efforts to get the situation under control.

New figures from Veterans Affairs Canada show more than 44,000 applications from veterans for assistance were sitting in the queue at the end of September, a 10 per cent increase from only six months earlier.

The number includes both completed applications and those deemed "incomplete," which Veterans Affairs broke out for the first time after years of criticism for the ever-increasing number of files waiting for a decision.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/veterans-affairs-benefits-backlog-grows-1.5458596


----------



## Navyynick

Well after 83 weeks my assessment is finally complete, does anyone know how long is takes to receive a decision letter and is there a way to tell if your assessment is favorable before you receive the letter?


----------



## Harley52

In your My VAC Account, check the "Current benefits and payment history" page, your new amount might be shown there if favourable. Or the decision letter may be uploaded in your Inbox.  Either way, check both.....Good Luck and congratulations if favourable.


----------



## Navyynick

Harley52 said:
			
		

> In your My VAC Account, check the "Current benefits and payment history" page, your new amount might be shown there if favourable. Or the decision letter may be uploaded in your Inbox.  Either way, check both.....Good Luck and congratulations if favourable.



Nothing in the inbox that relates to a decision letter, also there is nothing in the current benefits and payments section? How long does it normally take for current benefits and payments to update after completion of the first application. Making me worried :/


----------



## Rifleman62

To get a decline after waiting for 83 weeks would be unconscionable. 

After 83+ weeks, start the process all over again with an appeal.But that's VAC.

Best of luck. Let us know please.


----------



## Navyynick

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> To get a decline after waiting for 83 weeks would be unconscionable.
> 
> After 83+ weeks, start the process all over again with an appeal.But that's VAC.
> 
> Best of luck. Let us know please.



So got the information, It was determined that disability was service related, however they have it as 0%. However, they initiated an reassessment themselves without me even having to appeal, hopefully this goes a lot quicker then the initial application.


----------



## stellarpanther

Harley52 said:
			
		

> My disability claim has been at Veterans Affairs Canada now since January 8, 2018 which equates to 104 weeks far cry from 16 weeks turn around time.  Am I the only one with a lengthy wait time?  Is this normal?



When I was complaining and calling everyone I could think of including my MP, I was told at the time that the oldest claim was June 2018.  One of the things I was told by one of the managers in VAC and by the VAC Ombudsman is that if your claim is before the oldest claim they are working on they will escalate your claim. You need to call the VAC Ombudsman.


----------



## stellarpanther

Navyynick said:
			
		

> Well after 83 weeks my assessment is finally complete, does anyone know how long is takes to receive a decision letter and is there a way to tell if your assessment is favorable before you receive the letter?


If you have a VAC office in your city or rep on your base see them. They can print off the letter if it's ready and save you at least a couple weeks waiting for it to be mail it out.  The call centre can tell you if the letter has been created do you don't waste your time.  Just don't listen to them if they tell you that you need to wait for it in the mail.


----------



## Harley52

Is Veteran Affairs Canada completely shut down if not are they still processing Disability Claims.


----------



## PuckChaser

Harley52 said:
			
		

> Is Veteran Affairs Canada completely shut down if not are they still processing Disability Claims.



Its almost like they've thought of this and put the information right on MyVAC with a FAQ.... https://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/help/faq/info-veterans-covid-19#applications

That being said, I applied on 10 Feb for a new injury and it's still on Step 1. I'll see my cash probably around 10 Feb 2022.


----------



## Rifleman62

I bet you can now, right now, add another 8 weeks to the process. Could be more depending how things go.


----------



## Rifleman62

I am surprised this wasn't published 1 Apr.

Trudeau gives away millions to other countries continuously, but VAC returns funding.


https://nationalpost.com/pmn/news-pmn/canada-news-pmn/feds-asked-to-automatically-approve-veterans-claims-backlog-amid-covid-19-fears

*Feds urged to approve all veterans' claims in backlog amid COVID-19 fears* - 2 Apr 20 - Lee Berthiaume CP

OTTAWA — One of Canada’s largest veterans’ organizations is urging the federal government to automatically approve the roughly 44,000 outstanding applications for disability benefits from injured veterans to help them better deal with the COVID-19 crisis. The call from the National Council of Veteran Associations, which represents more than 60 veteran groups, comes amid fears about the financial and emotional toll the pandemic is taking on veterans struggling with mental and physical wounds.

Veterans Affairs Canada says staff are still processing claims as they work from home and that there are no immediate plans to automatically approve the backlog, which was already a source of frustration and anger for many veterans forced to wait years for support even before COVID-19. But the COVID-19 crisis presents yet another barrier for veterans to get their applications approved, said council chairman Brian Forbes, who is also executive director of The War Amps Canada and a member of Veterans Affairs Minister Lawrence MacAulay’s policy advisory group.

“It was bad enough as far as the backlog and the delays and the number of new claims (before COVID-19),” Forbes said in an interview “And then when you put the coronavirus on top of it, you’ve got a perfect storm. Things are just not getting done. One of the issues facing some veterans is that they require a doctor’s assessment of their medical condition before their applications will be processed by Veterans Affairs. Yet many doctors are not seeing patients in person except in extreme circumstances, Forbes said.

Veterans Affairs recently reported more than 18,000 of the 44,000 applications in the backlog were “incomplete.” The federal government has long faced pressure to automatically approve applications for disability benefits for veterans, with Veterans Affairs going back after the fact to conduct audits and verify eligibility. Not only are approval rates for most categories of injuries — including post-traumatic stress disorder — extremely high, advocates warn delays add undue stress on veterans while potentially exacerbating difficult financial and medical conditions.

Yet Forbes suggests it doesn’t make sense for veterans to keep waiting months when the government is promising tens of billions of dollars in support to Canadians and companies to help with COVID-19 — much of which is expected to be disbursed quickly and verified later.

Veterans Affairs says the past week or so has seen more employees (more than 25, 75, 200? How many are working?) whose job is to process the disability claims continuing their work from home to ensure veterans are receiving decisions, especially those with the most urgent needs.

“Although we are not currently using automatic approvals with audits, we are encouraging decision makers to work more efficiently, using available evidence to reach the fastest decision possible,” Veterans Affairs spokesman Josh Bueckert said in an email. The call for automatic approvals comes as some veterans’ organizations are expressing concerns about the impact that the COVID-19 crisis is having on the mental and physical health of Canada’s wounded warriors.

Veterans Affairs says it has been checking up with former military personnel deemed “at risk” ( anyone on this forum been contacted?) while some organizations are using telephones and video conferences to continue providing therapy, counselling and other support. Yet many veterans suffering from physical injuries are now unable to get physio or rehab because of COVID-19 while the pandemic undermines one of the key messages broadcast to vets suffering from PTSD and other mental injuries in recent years: Don’t isolate yourself.

“We have been talking for many years about getting our veterans out,” said Royal Canadian Legion dominion president Tom Irvine, whose branches are helping former service members get groceries, access financial services and stay connected. “It is a concern. There are going to be veterans or members of the Legion that are going to slip through the cracks. Hopefully it’s minimal, but it is a concern. And that is why we’re reaching out on a daily basis.” Irvine also voiced his support for the government to just sign off on the backlogged applications for help.

VETS Canada president Jim Lowther, whose charity provides emergency financial assistance and other services to homeless veterans or those at risk of losing their homes, says the organization has had more calls for help in the past two weeks than usual. A former Canadian Forces member who was previously diagnosed with PTSD, Lowther says many veterans are worried about keeping roofs over their heads while for those suffering from mental injuries, “this is a dangerous time right now and hopefully it won’t last too long.”

Scott Maxwell, executive director of Wounded Warriors Canada, says his non-profit has also received more calls for mental-health assistance, which he took as a hopeful sign veterans suffering from mental injuries aren’t retreating and instead are reaching out for help. And while he says person-to-person contact is the “secret sauce” to his organization’s successful therapy services, he was hopeful its forced shift to online and telephone assistance could eventually see it better supporting veterans in more remote communities.


----------



## Teager

Approving all claims is no easy task and backlogs would still exist. A veterans percent would still have to be determined for the injury/illness. This in itself would be a backlog. Then you get another backlog with payments which was already backlogged for all those choosing lump sum.

For new claims it is important for VAC to make sure all relevant information is there because if it's not and they just approve something it could cause issues down the road for other benefits.

Add to the fact VAC employees are working from home and this makes it next to impossible especially for veterans who are not using MY VAC and are still using mail.


----------



## Rifleman62

I agree, although the backlog is so huge, the wait so long, something has to be done.

Take the risk. How does the gov't ensure our foreign aid is spent as per the agreement? If it's not what does the gov't do?


----------



## Harley52

Coupled with the backlog of Disability Claims prior to Covid-19 and the current lack of approvals due to Veterans Affairs employees working at home, I envision the wait times for approval of all Disability Claims currently in the system will take 4-5 years at minimum.  The backlog will increase substantially with new Disability claims with no end in sight.  How can we help resolve terrible situation.  We are indeed in dire straits.


----------



## Rifleman62

Letter from Brian Forbes re Lee Berthiaume's  CP article on 2 Apr 20, above. 



> I am attaching a news article entitled “Feds urged to approve all veterans’ claims in backlog amid COVID-19 fears,” published by the Canadian Press this week in a wide number of Canadian newspapers across the country.
> 
> During these difficult times, it is my considered opinion that the government must take dramatic steps to address the backlog of veterans’ claims and the significant delays in adjudication. As outlined in the article, we have indeed reached a “perfect storm” with the onset of the COVID-19 crisis.
> 
> It is noteworthy that many financial assistance programs currently being rolled out by federal/provincial governments are premised on the philosophy of “pay now and verify later.” In regard to a number of financial initiatives, the earlier need for medical reports to substantiate entitlement to these programs has been waived by the government, given the impracticality of accessing any input from the medical profession in Canada at this troubled time.
> 
> I raised this particular initiative at last week’s “Coffee Club” meeting in Ottawa convened by Deputy Minister Walt Natynczyk and Minister Lawrence MacAulay and attended by many leading veteran stakeholder representatives. There was a general consensus that this administrative/adjudicative measure leading to a form of automatic entitlement deserves immediate attention.
> 
> In my judgement, the department should adopt the position that veterans’ claims be based on the reasonable evidence provided by the veteran and his or her family with the proviso that individual files could be monitored over time and “spot audits” carried out to address any potential abuses. The clear reality that medical reports usually required by VAC to support these applications are almost impossible to obtain at this time must be recognized in assessing this present dilemma.
> 
> It is also noteworthy that it has been the longstanding view of NCVA that this form of automatic entitlement approach should have been implemented by VAC years ago in regard to seriously disabled veterans, with the objective of expediting these specific claims so as to circumvent bureaucratic “red tape” and in recognition of the fact that nearly all of these cases are ultimately granted entitlement in the end, often following many months of adjudicative delay. Now is clearly the time to extend this thinking to all veterans’ claims for all the reasons delineated in the news article.
> 
> In light of all the circumstances we are confronting today in Canada, NCVA will continue to pursue this solution with the Minister, the Deputy Minister and senior officials of VAC. In addition, I would recommend that all member-organizations in NCVA get behind this initiative by contacting your local Members of Parliament and any media contacts you may have developed over the years. I will be approaching other veteran stakeholder associations to support our position with the department and senior echelons of the federal government.
> 
> In my mind, the old adage that “desperate times call for desperate measures” is particularly apt in this situation.
> 
> Hoping everyone is keeping safe and your families are well!


----------



## Harley52

Are there any Disability Claims being completed lately.  I see no evidence whether they are or not.  Can somebody shed some light on this subject.  Thank you


----------



## Firebird

Current Wait Times Website indicated that 54 weeks for Disability Claims. This has been updated weekly and has remained at 54 weeks for the last month. I am currently at 72 weeks for Step 3. Not sure why it is taking so long. VAC was a mess before Covid 19 and they will be less of a priority going forward. Veteran voices and needs will be the last group that are addressed after the Pandemic.


----------



## brihard

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Letter from Brian Forbes re Lee Berthiaume's  CP article on 2 Apr 20, above.



The mechanisms for determining eligibility for a claim are regulatory and policy, not legislative- so if the political desire was there, VAC could expedite claims approval without having to change the law. If there's a time to move forward and aggressively approve the more 'obvious' claims they've been talking about for a few years now, this is it...


----------



## Jarnhamar

There's a whole bunch of factors that come in to play with VAC claims and the complexity of the claim is obviously going to extend wait times. 

I was helping a guy with a claim, he applied in December for tinnitus. He was assessed by a specialist in January and had 20 grand popped into his account end of March (after the world exploded). Lots of the cases I hear about seem pretty straight forward.

From what I've been able to gather, even before the bat apocalypse there was a back long in the system for various reasons.
-Mbrs releasing from the CAF submit a dozen claims at once that all have to be processed.
-Mbrs joining the CAF finish basic training or their trade course and start submitting VAC claims for those savage basic training courses
-Mbrs who want extra money put claims in to vac for injuries they think they should be compensated for.
-Mbrs put in fraudulent claims or very tenuous claims
-Mbrs who doesn't submit the proper paperwork
-Mbrs who submit illegible paperwork and need to be contacted and start over.

A huge issue I'm told from the VAC people are the mbrs who essentially hide out and require extra effort to contact and track down. Good ol "I'm not giving the chain of command my phone number!" 


With luck maybe the government will actually order VAC to just approve everyone, but that's a lot of money. It's not all lump sum payouts. I know of a service couple out west making more money from monthly VAC payments than their monthly pay.


----------



## PuckChaser

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> From what I've been able to gather, even before the bat apocalypse there was a back long in the system for various reasons.
> -Mbrs releasing from the CAF submit a dozen claims at once that all have to be processed.
> -Mbrs joining the CAF finish basic training or their trade course and start submitting VAC claims for those savage basic training courses
> -Mbrs who want extra money put claims in to vac for injuries they think they should be compensated for.
> -Mbrs put in fraudulent claims or very tenuous claims
> -Mbrs who doesn't submit the proper paperwork
> -Mbrs who submit illegible paperwork and need to be contacted and start over.



So whats the solution? You've basically outlined 99% of the reasons people apply for VAC benefits. We don't have people losing legs in combat anymore, those are the easy ones. The paperwork stuff isn't excusable, if you want your money be accessible and accurate.

A lot of the folks in BMQ and DP1s are putting claims in early because us old folks are telling them to because we were too stupid/proud to do it ourselves and regret it. Its a lot easier to put in a timely claim after an injury and have it reassessed (or at least document that it was service connected) then to file 25 claims on the way out the door. I applied for a reassessment a week before COVID-19 shut things down and have a new assessment pending so I'm kind of testing the timelines in both systems side by side. Obviously anything is going to be delayed but it'll be interesting to see what's completed first.


----------



## TCM621

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> There's a whole bunch of factors that come in to play with VAC claims and the complexity of the claim is obviously going to extend wait times.
> 
> I was helping a guy with a claim, he applied in December for tinnitus. He was assessed by a specialist in January and had 20 grand popped into his account end of March (after the world exploded). Lots of the cases I hear about seem pretty straight forward.
> 
> From what I've been able to gather, even before the bat apocalypse there was a back long in the system for various reasons.
> -Mbrs releasing from the CAF submit a dozen claims at once that all have to be processed.
> -Mbrs joining the CAF finish basic training or their trade course and start submitting VAC claims for those savage basic training courses
> -Mbrs who want extra money put claims in to vac for injuries they think they should be compensated for.
> -Mbrs put in fraudulent claims or very tenuous claims
> -Mbrs who doesn't submit the proper paperwork
> -Mbrs who submit illegible paperwork and need to be contacted and start over.
> 
> A huge issue I'm told from the VAC people are the mbrs who essentially hide out and require extra effort to contact and track down. Good ol "I'm not giving the chain of command my phone number!"
> 
> 
> With luck maybe the government will actually order VAC to just approve everyone, but that's a lot of money. It's not all lump sum payouts. I know of a service couple out west making more money from monthly VAC payments than their monthly pay.



So it must be the members fault? I don't file unless I have all the documents, I never just hope it's in my file. I cross every t and dot every i yet it still takes more than a year. The one claim I had that required more information from me was essentially because I couldn't get the Doc and VAC to get on the same page in terms of how they wanted the wording.

If VAC hadn't planned to deal with a certain amount of fraud, they failed in their risk management plan. If they did plan to see a surge in claims after Afghanistan, they failed to accurately assess the situation. As for the huge amount of members who "hide out" I have literally never met anyone who has done anything like that. Most people I know contact VAC proactively asking for updates.

I'm so sick of this "blame the victims" approach. Everything you mention is likely either overblown or the kind of thing they should have anticipated. If it is more than 10‰ of the cases, I'd be very surprised. The plain fact is that there is no legitimate reason for VAC to be more than a year behind. We have heard for literally years how VAC is adding more staff but apparently they can't add enough staff to even halt the back log from getting worse. It's disgraceful and hopefully it will bite them in the ass at some point.


----------



## Jarnhamar

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> So whats the solution?


I'm not sure. My personal dealings with VAC for myself and trying to help others out has been nothing short of awesome and super fast. Other people suffer endless wait times and get so stressed they're ready to jump off a bridge. Very much a bureaucracy.

I might be wrong but I think one of the negative aspects of speeding up service e.g the idea about just accepting/approving common claims *might* result in VAC becoming a sort of Money Mart.



> A lot of the folks in BMQ and DP1s are putting claims in early because us old folks are telling them to because we were too stupid/proud to do it ourselves and regret it.





> Its a lot easier to put in a timely claim after an injury and have it reassessed (or at least document that it was service connected) then to file 25 claims on the way out the door.



No disagreement here. We tell people to be smarter than us and submitting claims in a timely manner and not 25 at the end of a career helps mitigate the backlog. It's a good thing. Same time I'm still a bit biased and when I see someone coming off their trade course and submitting 3, 4 ,5 claims with a pocket full of golden chits I think a certain way. Not my money though.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> So it must be the members fault?


I don't think it's always the members fault. I'm certain VAC screws up too. I should have included that caveat in my other post.



> I don't file unless I have all the documents, I never just hope it's in my file. I cross every t and dot every i yet it still takes more than a year. The one claim I had that required more information from me was essentially because I couldn't get the Doc and VAC to get on the same page in terms of how they wanted the wording.



Great example of the system not working. 



> As for the huge amount of members who "hide out" I have literally never met anyone who has done anything like that. Most people I know contact VAC proactively asking for updates.


Fair enough, bad wording on my part. Hide out was my conjecture (though I have seen that) but members change their cell number or contact info and don't contact VAC to update them. From what I understand VAC can't (or isn't supposed to?) call someones unit and leave a message to contact them because of privacy issues.



> I'm so sick of this "blame the victims" approach. Everything you mention is likely either overblown or the kind of thing they should have anticipated.


Quite possible. I don't work at vac and just basing an opinion off my experience with them and in conversations with them.


----------



## PuckChaser

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> We tell people to be smarter than us and submitting claims in a timely manner and not 25 at the end of a career helps mitigate the backlog. It's a good thing. Same time I'm still a bit biased and when I see someone coming off their trade course and submitting 3, 4 ,5 claims with a pocket full of golden chits I think a certain way. Not my money though.



Yep, agree completely, but those outliers who are probably trying to scam the system are ruining it for the rest of us. There are a ton of legitimate injuries occurring on BMQ and DP1. Part of it has to link to physical fitness. Do we start denying claims because someone who didn't even get Bronze on their PT test strained their back on a ruck march? I'd hate to see one guy who is legitimately injured lose a claim because we're scared of the 1% scamming. We have a huge mental health challenge in the CAF (the suicide issue is not getting better) but yet we're still not properly screening mental health at the Recruiting Center. As my officer term of the day, we really need to do a holistic look at the CAF approach to injury (physical and mental) prevention from the minute someone steps into the Recruiting Center until they get their DWD 25+ years later. If we can get a high percentage solution that gives every opportunity for people to be healthy and stay healthy, then maybe we can stop VAC from being an insurance company with "Deny First, then appeal" as its mission statement.


----------



## garb811

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Yep, agree completely, but those outliers who are probably trying to scam the system are ruining it for the rest of us. There are a ton of legitimate injuries occurring on BMQ and DP1. Part of it has to link to physical fitness. Do we start denying claims because someone who didn't even get Bronze on their PT test strained their back on a ruck march? I'd hate to see one guy who is legitimately injured lose a claim because we're scared of the 1% scamming. We have a huge mental health challenge in the CAF (the suicide issue is not getting better) but yet we're still not properly screening mental health at the Recruiting Center. As my officer term of the day, we really need to do a holistic look at the CAF approach to injury (physical and mental) prevention from the minute someone steps into the Recruiting Center until they get their DWD 25+ years later. If we can get a high percentage solution that gives every opportunity for people to be healthy and stay healthy, then maybe we can stop VAC from being an insurance company with "Deny First, then appeal" as its mission statement.


Mental health screening at the recruiting center is only ever going to weed out the honest people. People who want to fly under the radar, will.  It's just like your post deployment mental health check-in; its up to you to self-identify because 30 minutes talking to a random social worker/psychologist running through a checklist doesn't bring anything to the surface that the interviewee doesn't want to disclose.


----------



## TCM621

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Yep, agree completely, but those outliers who are probably trying to scam the system are ruining it for the rest of us. There are a ton of legitimate injuries occurring on BMQ and DP1. Part of it has to link to physical fitness. Do we start denying claims because someone who didn't even get Bronze on their PT test strained their back on a ruck march? I'd hate to see one guy who is legitimately injured lose a claim because we're scared of the 1% scamming. We have a huge mental health challenge in the CAF (the suicide issue is not getting better) but yet we're still not properly screening mental health at the Recruiting Center. As my officer term of the day, we really need to do a holistic look at the CAF approach to injury (physical and mental) prevention from the minute someone steps into the Recruiting Center until they get their DWD 25+ years later. If we can get a high percentage solution that gives every opportunity for people to be healthy and stay healthy, then maybe we can stop VAC from being an insurance company with "Deny First, then appeal" as its mission statement.



As soon as we started accepting people wiithout ensuring they were in good shape first, we guaranteed an increase in injuries during the initial courses. It is so obvious I'm wouldn't be surprised if they completely missed or ignored it. The fact is that unlike 50 years ago, the average Canadian is not robust enough to handle the level of physicality required just to pass basic. Even the fit ones often are gym fit but unused to hard labour. We either need to refuse to let them in unless they have a minimum level of fitness or accept that there will be injuries and staff VAC accordingly. The problem is the they are two different ministries with 2 different Ministers, 2 different DMs and all the bureaucracy that goes with it.


----------



## PuckChaser

garb811 said:
			
		

> Mental health screening at the recruiting center is only ever going to weed out the honest people. People who want to fly under the radar, will.  It's just like your post deployment mental health check-in; its up to you to self-identify because 30 minutes talking to a random social worker/psychologist running through a checklist doesn't bring anything to the surface that the interviewee doesn't want to disclose.



I see what you're trying to say, but that logic implies we shouldn't even bother doing medical screenings because someone could hide a serious medical condition that isn't picked up by the standard MO/PA checklist for a Pt1/Pt2 exam. If we at least put the effort into screening people for mental health/personality disorders we can put hand on heart and say we at least did some screening before throwing them into a huge culture shock and extremely stressful environment.

TCM621: I concur. The biggest travesty to the recruiting process that was done to save time/cost was the removal of the FORCE test for all applicants. Instead of addressing staffing/red tape issues they chopped at the low hanging fruit.


----------



## Jarnhamar

[quote author=PuckChaser] If we can get a high percentage solution that gives every opportunity for people to be healthy and stay healthy, then maybe we can stop VAC from being an insurance company
[/quote]

We could ban sports. Seriously.


----------



## PuckChaser

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> We could ban sports. Seriously.



Because morale and physical fitness isn't low enough already? Those same people are going to go play in civvie leagues if military leagues aren't around, and speaking specifically to hockey the CAF is FAR more player safety conscious than a downtown beer league.

I know you're anedotally seeing a lot of people hurt in sports, but I'd really say you'd need some hard numbers before going down that road. You only notice more when a "sports guy" is hurt because he's usually the one not on chit every 2nd week and is now a change in the parade state. The dude who's constantly on chit is where I'd like to see us target our time/effort.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Anyone else having trouble uploading forms in MyVAC?


----------



## Jarnhamar

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Because morale and physical fitness isn't low enough already? Those same people are going to go play in civvie leagues if military leagues aren't around, and speaking specifically to hockey the CAF is FAR more player safety conscious than a downtown beer league.
> 
> I know you're anedotally seeing a lot of people hurt in sports, but I'd really say you'd need some hard numbers before going down that road. You only notice more when a "sports guy" is hurt because he's usually the one not on chit every 2nd week and is now a change in the parade state. The dude who's constantly on chit is where I'd like to see us target our time/effort.



I know this won't be a popular opinion  :nod:

There are a lot of people who's morale drops when they're forced to play sports they don't want to play. Well maybe not drops, but they don't like sports. Some of them at all. I'd rather run 15kms than play half an hour of sports, for example. 

There's a team building component to it sure, I think it's less than people give it credit for. There's a lot of injuries.

It's not the "sports guys" getting hurt that I notice (or big picture worry about). It's everyone else who are forced (or if you don't like that word, told to) play sports and get hurt. We have both seen lot of people get hurt playing sports and I'm going to guess there are quite a few medical releases that happened due to sports injuries.

I don't consider playing casual sports beneficial in terms of physical fitness. Floor hockey now and then for 40 minutes (but really maybe half that if you're subbing in unless you don't have big teams). It's more fun and morale for people who enjoy it.

I'd be curious to see the number of release's we've had stemming from sports injuries. Maybe I'm off line and it's low.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> I know this won't be a popular opinion  :nod:
> 
> There are a lot of people who's morale drops when they're forced to play sports they don't want to play. Well maybe not drops, but they don't like sports. Some of them at all. I'd rather run 15kms than play half an hour of sports, for example.
> 
> There's a team building component to it sure, I think it's less than people give it credit for. There's a lot of injuries.
> 
> It's not the "sports guys" getting hurt that I notice (or big picture worry about). It's everyone else who are forced (or if you don't like that word, told to) play sports and get hurt. We have both seen lot of people get hurt playing sports and I'm going to guess there are quite a few medical releases that happened due to sports injuries.
> 
> I don't consider playing casual sports beneficial in terms of physical fitness. Floor hockey now and then for 40 minutes (but really maybe half that if you're subbing in unless you don't have big teams). It's more fun and morale for people who enjoy it.
> 
> I'd be curious to see the number of release's we've had stemming from sports injuries. Maybe I'm off line and it's low.



I agree. We had more, and more serious injuries incurred by troops playing soccer waiting to jump into an airborne exercise than were ever injured in the jump itself. Some numbers from the US Army:


Sports and physical training injury hospitalizations in the army.

INTRODUCTION: 

Injuries are the leading health problem in the military services. Sports and physical training activities are an area in which a substantial number of injuries can occur. Although athletic injuries are not often investigated in military populations, the Armed Forces database provides a unique opportunity to investigate sports injuries.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10736548


----------



## meday875

I put in for reassessment last year, in October. It’s was more than three months before I received the package to even have a medical professional fill it out. Every time I asked about it, I was told that putting together a reassessment package was complicated due to having to have specific member medical information, then got standard forms for the actual application. So take the “Average” wait time, and add at least three months, and this was before the pandemic.

I have another application in, that was filled out improperly by a physician when I first released (as I didn’t have a family doctor I had to go to anyone willing to fill it out) and then when I finally had a good family doctor, was told to reapply but as a new application, not an appeal, and I asked specifically. So I did. And about a year later I get a call, they’re going to approve it, yay, then somewhere in the conversation she reads my file (I guess this hadn’t already been part of the year long processing of the application) and realizes that it should have been an appeal. FML. So, I filed for an appeal. Six months later I final hear from the appeals people, they tell me departmental review, should be simple especially since it would have been an easy approval if it had been done right the first go around. Average wait times on departmental review were just decreased to 42 weeks, I’m at 43... for the departmental review of an application I initially submitted in 2015. And this is a simple application, no complexities and was basically approved at one point. Five years for an injury that was documented while I served. 

So although they are updating the wait times and saying that there are no extra issues with them working from home, I simply don’t believe it. But if someone has had an application finished recently, please tell me. It’d be comforting to know that they actually are being done.


----------



## Firebird

I am in the same boat. Submitted my reassessment in 2016. Was told to resubmit as a new application and so I did. Application was later Suspended by VAC for lack of info from doctor. I had to resubmit and I am now at 74 weeks since it reached Step 3. Wait times say it is an average of 56 weeks.


----------



## Harley52

I hate to disappoint everybody but I am presently waiting at 107 weeks for a new application and still waiting with no end in sight.


----------



## Firebird

I wish someone could explain why it takes some applications so long to be completed. I understand that some are complicated and require more information. Once an application reaches step 3 that is supposed to indicate that they have collected all of the information and it  is at decision making level. Why are some applications at 107 weeks, some at 74 and the average is supposedly 56 weeks. Again if all of the information is there then what causes the big difference when cases are decided upon. VAC has never answered this question when I have asked.


----------



## Rifleman62

Incompetence (inability to do something successfully; ineptitude).


----------



## stellarpanther

I just got off the phone with VAC to request an update even though I didn't expect to hear my file was adjudicated yet as it's only been 8 months and I was right.  The good news since I want to think positive is that they did tell me that there has been no delay in processing applications as they are all working from home and the files are all electronic. To go a bit negative, I could probably call back, speak to someone else and be given a different answer.


----------



## Firebird

Good to hear they are still working on files.


----------



## Firebird

Harley52 said:
			
		

> I hate to disappoint everybody but I am presently waiting at 107 weeks for a new application and still waiting with no end in sight.



Harley,
Has your file been at Step 3 for 107 weeks or you initially submitted the Application 107 weeks ago.


----------



## stellarpanther

If anyone has a file that has been sitting at step 3 before Jun 2018 they will escalate it, you might need to talk to someone higher but they will do it.  Call the VAC Obudsman or your MP.


----------



## Harley52

Hi Firebird, 82 weeks at Stage 3 if that means anything....


----------



## Firebird

Harley, That is ridiculous. I am at 74 weeks and thought that was bad.


----------



## Harley52

Firebird, I miscalculated, it's 85 weeks, 5 days in Stage 3.  You have a long wait yet.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

I expect that when I die, whenever that might be, I will still have pending applications with VAC. Of course, they'll not know I'm dead, but they'll toss thousands into my, now, inactive bank account😬


----------



## Harley52

Listen up veterans, recently the federal government actioned and paid out over 8 million applications for the Canada Emergency Response Benefit (CERB) within weeks; however, they seem to have great difficulty actioning the backlog of 40,000 veteran disability applications at Veterans Affairs Canada with many waiting times in excess of 3 years.  Obviously, Canadian military veterans have a low priority with respect to disability benefits.


----------



## Firebird

Frustrating part is waiting years for a decision that you will likely have to appeal, which will take another 1.5 years in order to get benefits.


----------



## meday875

🤬


----------



## meday875

I waited two years on an application that I have had to appeal and now am at 6 months on the appeal and I’m pretty sure the process has come to a complete hault. No idea what’s going on. So Firebird and Harley, you’re Completely right. This is disheartening to say the least. And by the way, if you die before the application is completed, it does not pay out. (Maybe to financial dependents, that I’m not sure of. But to your family if your kids are grown, nope.) My neighbour recently passed from long undiagnosed cancer, likely caused if not at least contributed to by his 30 years as a hull tech on ships, and they told him that if he dies before his application is completed then his kids won’t see a dime. He went years not knowing the benefits he was entitled to and neglecting his health because of a lack of cash flow, and all they offered to do when he passed was help with funeral expenses, and only after the fact, if the medical professionals could reasonably say that his service at least contributed to the cancer. 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Harley52

52,704,000 seconds
878,400 minutes
14,640 hours
610 days
87 weeks and 1 day

and still waiting.


----------



## meday875

I emailed VAC (since you can no longer call and speak to someone unless it is an emergency) and inquired as to the current applications being processed. 
-So the wait time for first time applications may be 58 weeks, but they currently have applications as old as August 2018. That’s ~120 weeks.
-Reassessments are on the wait time tool as 22 weeks, however they have applications as old as June 2019 not yet processed. At least Triple the wait time they are giving. 
-And departmental reviews, wait time says 44 weeks, but applications as old as October 2018 are still in processing. 18 months....
I find myself always asking the VAC representative “why do you refer me to the wait time tool when the times on it are so wildly inaccurate?” And I’m always given a form answer about how complicated applications take longer and simple ones less time. Yes, obviously, I’m not stupid. But who is getting their applications completed in less than the wait time? I would really like to know. 
In 2015 when I put in my first application, I was told 16 weeks. They had all the information on hand from the military, didn’t even request further documentation. In 2015, my application took 9 months to complete. More than twice the time I was told. 
So I ask again, who’s applications are getting finished UNDER the expected wait times?
Also, has anyone had an application completed since the whole pandemic? They claim that their processing has not been affected, is that another falsity?


----------



## Firebird

I also wonder whose applications are being completed in less than 58 weeks. I am currently at 75 weeks and don't see my application as being all that complicated. It was Veteran Affairs that told me to submit the application after I submitted a reassessment for an approved claim. They advised me that with the Tables of Disabilities they use it would be more beneficial for me if I submitted the claim as a new application vs reassessment. I initially submitted the reassessment back in 2016. They suspended that application and then advised me to submit a new application. Part of the delay with new application was a missing signature from my doctor nut that was rectified and the application went to Step 3 in Nov 2018. 75 weeks ago. 
If applications are complicated then it may make sense why it may take a little longer to collect information and prepare file but once that is completed and it reaches Step 3 for decision then they should just make the decision. At least then if it is not favorable then you can engage Bureau Pension Advocates for an appeal.


----------



## TCM621

Why are they doing this? Because they can, they don't care and there is no accountability. The new ombudsman has been basically radio silent since taking the job. Even when his office takes a complaint, they can't do anything. We have no recourse and VAC knows it. Calls to the ombudsman, letters to MP's and even lawsuits have failed to change anything for the better. It is very disheartening.


----------



## Harley52

Has there been any Disability Claims completed lately?


----------



## Declajaz

My application was completed this afternoon at 3pm. I waited 86 weeks at step 3. There is no "new" money under my monthly allowances so I assume it was denied. I spoke with someone and they said that decision letters are not being mailed right now, but I should see one within 5 business days in MYVAC inbox. They couldn't give me more information other than if I would like to appeal  the decision (whatever that decision is) I have to wait on the letter. So I assume I'm in for another long haul.


----------



## Firebird

There is absolutely no excuse for a decision to take 86 weeks. And then to be denied so you know that to appeal it will likely be another 18 months by the time you can get dr appts and resubmit paperwork and wait for a decision. Govt is throwing money around to everyone and anyone but I have yet to hear the Minister of Veteran Affairs voice any concerns for Veterans.


----------



## Harley52

Just received notification from VAC on my two outstanding claims 86 weeks and 88 weeks both denied.  Easy cop out. Oh well.


----------



## Rifleman62

Pitiful. Write your MP anyway, as well as to Canada's major newspapers(letters to editor)/broadcasters.Include the contrast as to how Vets are treated.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Harley52 said:
			
		

> Just received notification from VAC on my two outstanding claims 86 weeks and 88 weeks both denied.  Easy cop out. Oh well.



Don't give up dude. VAC can make some pretty wacky mistakes, take full advantage of their grievance process for denied claims. I'd get the legion to help too.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Don't give up dude. VAC can make some pretty wacky mistakes, take full advantage of their grievance process for denied claims. I'd get the legion to help too.



My app was “suspended” because even though they had approx 5.5+yrs worth of very well documented substantiation of on-going complications, various treatments and methods of pain-management, notes from specialists, as well as a firm diagnosis of my condition, they said that there was no evidence that it was “chronic” in nature, even with my Legion rep flagging key statements throughout my entire file. My nurse case manager said, “...pardon my language, but that’s utter bullshit...” I chuckled.

My MO had to write a letter specifically stating that the condition is indeed chronic. They should have received it today. Anyway, I’m not sure exactly how they reach decisions, but there’s certainly room for questioning their process and how they reach their conclusions.


----------



## Oldarmyguy77

Dude I'm  broken. I'm 43 years old and have been seving 23  arthritis , knees, and so many other things wrong with me at this point. I have put in my claims in March 2019

.   Yeah still waiting  in stage 3. But the government  can piss out all these money to everyone  else . It makes me mad. I might just end up with a release and go to  work at Canadian  tire. Well chow good luck ...


----------



## Oldarmyguy77

I made my claims 18 months ago . Guess it's like pld that  is 12 years old... Can you imagine if the those m.ps up in Ottawa had to wait 12 years to get a small meager increase of living expenses? 23 years in dude...


----------



## TCM621

Oldarmyguy77 said:
			
		

> I made my claims 18 months ago . Guess it's like pld that  is 12 years old... Can you imagine if the those m.ps up in Ottawa had to wait 12 years to get a small meager increase of living expenses? 23 years in dude...



I feel your pain. I'm in the same boat. I have a TOS offer sitting on my desk and I'm not sure I'm going to sign it, despite a likely promotion next year and a career that is actually going fairly well right now. Since the late 90s benefits have been slowly eroded and replaced by programs which give the illusion of support with out actually doing so. If I only had to consider my day to day life, it isn't that bad but I see people getting screwed left, right and center not just me.


----------



## Rifleman62

This article did not get much attention from the MSN:

*Calls mount for fast-track approval of veterans’ disability claims amid pandemic crisis* -  LEE BERTHIAUME - THE CANADIAN PRESS PUBLISHED MAY 17, 2020 

Frustration is growing within Canada’s veterans’ community as many disabled ex-soldiers continue to wait for federal support and benefits even as the government rushes to approve millions of claims for assistance related to COVID-19. The growing frustration among veterans comes as Canada passed a new milestone Sunday, with more than half the country’s roughly 76,000 confirmed cases of COVID-19 now listed as recovered. More than 5,700 people have died from the respiratory illness. It also coincides with a growing war of words between Jason Kenney and the Chinese consulate in Calgary, after the Alberta premier suggested China will soon face a “great reckoning” for downplaying the dangers posed by the novel coronavirus when it first emerged. 

Veterans and their advocates have been calling for Ottawa to automatically approve roughly 44,000 claims that have been sitting in the backlog at Veterans Affairs Canada, a request that the federal government has so far rejected. Yet many are now questioning why the government is refusing to act following reports federal officials have been told to approve payments through the Canada Emergency Response Benefit even in cases of suspected fraud or abuse. Federal officials have suggested that roughly 200,000 of the estimated eight million CERB payments made so far have been flagged as a concern. The government has said it wanted to get money to Canadians quickly during the pandemic, and will crack down on abusers at a later date.

The purpose and legal requirements around the CERB are different from Veterans Affairs Canada’s disability benefits programs, department spokesman Josh Buekert said, adding officials are looking at ways to help process disability claims during the COVID-19 pandemic. “We are making it easier for decision makers to use available evidence to reach their decision as quickly as possible,” Mr. Buekert said in an e-mail. “We are reviewing all processes used during these challenging circumstances and will use them to continue to improve production in the future.” 

Frustration has been boiling over on social media and elsewhere, however, with numerous veterans demanding to know why the government can fast-track millions of claims for assistance related to COVID-19 but not those injured while serving in uniform. “Veterans are pissed because we are always put to the back of the bus,” said retired master corporal Dave Toy, who has been waiting more than 18 months for his claim for benefits related to post-traumatic stress disorder to be processed. “This is just another reason to be pissed off.”

 The National Council of Veteran Associations, which represents more than 60 veteran groups, has been leading calls for the government to automatically approve the outstanding applications for disability benefits from injured veterans to help them deal with the COVID-19 crisis. Not only are approval rates for most categories of injuries – including post-traumatic stress disorder – extremely high, council chairman Brian Forbes said the pandemic has created new hurdles for processing claims because of the need for doctor’s assessments and other requirements. “The government is taking the view – and it’s kind of hard to criticize – that to put people through a bureaucratic approval process would be hard to justify,” Mr. Forbes said of the CERB. “In these times, the same philosophy should apply to both. We’re talking about disabled veterans, people who are in need.” 

Mr. Forbes did suggest the idea of automatic approvals has been gaining some traction within the department, where there have been questions about how to manage payments and the optics of clawing back money from veterans who are later found not to qualify for assistance. Yet so far, the government has refused to pull the trigger. “There is some movement in Veterans Affairs on what we’re calling a form of automatic entitlement to try to deal with the backlog and the long-standing adjudicated delays,” he said. “I’m a little biased, but I don’t see disabled veterans quite in the same classification as fraud artists.” 

NDP veterans affairs critic Rachel Blaney said she has heard the concerns and complaints from veterans about the backlog, and that she hasn’t heard any compelling reason why their applications for assistance shouldn’t be automatically approved and verified afterward. “Let’s just approve,” she said. “This is a group of people that have already served our country. So I would say it’s probably not a high-risk group of people trying to trick the system.”


----------



## Rifleman62

Follow up via email:


Further to my earlier memorandum of April 3, 2020, we are indeed beginning to gain substantial traction with our proposal that the federal government and, more particularly, Veterans Affairs Canada must take innovative steps to address the backlog of veterans’ claims and the significant delays in adjudication which have been intensified during this COVID-19 crisis.

It remains our recommendation that the department needs to adopt the fundamental position that veterans’ claims be taken at face value and be based on the reasonable evidence provided by the veteran and his or her family, with the proviso that individual files could be monitored over time and “spot audits” carried out to address any potential abuses. The clear reality that medical reports usually required by VAC to support these applications are almost impossible to obtain at this time must be recognized in assessing this present dilemma.

I am attaching a Canadian Press article (Lee Berthiaume) which was published nationwide over the Victoria Day weekend entitled “Calls mount for fast-track approval of veterans’ disability claims amid pandemic crisis” which once again bolsters our overall position by exposing this inequity to Canadians at large.

I would advise that VAC has recently indicated through a number of COVID-19 Working Group task force meetings and Coffee Club sessions with the Deputy Minister that the department is prepared to expedite adjudication for veterans’ claims (compensation/health care/wellness) with the recognition that the normal requirements for medical evidence be waived and cases decided on the available evidence attainable by the veteran in light of current circumstances with respect to COVID-19.

I am encouraged by these developments and I have pushed for a formal communication from VAC spelling out these new protocols and procedures so that we are all aware of these material changes in approach for the purposes of filing individual claims and appeals. I expect the department’s statement of intent to be produced in the near future to clarify their position to the veterans’ community.

In the interim, I would ask NCVA member-organizations to provide me with recent experiences of individual claims and appeals with respect to turnaround times and the status of outstanding claims that would be most relevant to this ongoing evaluation.

It is our intention to present VAC with a number of test cases to determine the reality of VAC’s proposed strategy to address the backlog and the unacceptable levels of adjudicative delays.

In conclusion, our recommended “approve and verify” philosophy must apply to Canada’s disabled veterans and their families at this time in accord with the numerous other financial assistance programs being rolled out by the federal government which clearly follow this administrative approach. 

As stated in my earlier report (slightly amended), “desperate times require bold and creative measures.”

Hoping everyone is keeping safe,
Brian


----------



## Oldarmyguy77

Well its I interesting that so worried about fraud I  the CAF. Most of us veterns who have been waiting have huge medical files that are backed up with physio, specialist!, and many of is have had surgeries. I have had three.  If we finally do get approved the government will nickel and dime us.  Its Interesting to to watch the p.m thank the veterns for losing  thier lives and go on to announce all these benefits for large and small businesses, people who have kids, 18 year old students, seniors, indigenous people,and every other member in society.  Yet a middle aged soldier with injuries and  huge medical files can wait for years and may commit fraud.  O.k  we have lots of soldiers on tour now who have lost thier leave, stuck on base with no moral  yet we should just smile and be grateful.  There are some  soldiers in old age homes who have caught coronavirus. Aslo, can't come up with a cost of living after 12 years?  This is just my opinion.


----------



## TCM621

I know the CAF has no control over VAC but I can't deny that, as a serving member, VAC affects my morale and desire to stay in the CAF. I can only imagine how they affect someone without my ties to the CAF. I'm the 4th straight generation in my family to serve and I married into a military family as well, I have also given my entire adult life to the CAF for more than 20 years. I love the idea of being in the CAF, it has never been just a job to me. When Cpl Bloggins is deciding if he wants to make a career of the CAF, how does the incompetence of VAC affect his decision? He is guaranteed to know at least a few people who have been injured and had to deal with the nightmare that is VAC. Why would he risk his health for a government that has continued to treat veterans like garbage?


----------



## AKa

After 19 months, two of my three applications have reached completion.  For the first issue, I received a cheque for payments backdated to 1 Apr 19 and the paperwork is available in my VAC online account but not received in hardcopy yet.  

For the second application, it is marked as complete and I have received a cheque that I have been informed by a VAC agent is also for backdated payments.  However, there are no documents available yet either online or hardcopy. After 34 years in the military, getting unexplained money makes me a little nervous, but the agent was sure it is actually correct and the system simply hasn't caught up yet.  Weird.

I'm just waiting for it all to be settled so I can have my financial advisor determine whether the monthly payments or a lump sum would be more advantageous for me.

Cheers,

AK


----------



## Rifleman62

Congrats, sounds like you won a Lotto.


----------



## AKa

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Congrats, sounds like you won a Lotto.



A small Lotto.  But better than a kick in the pants with a frozen mukluk.  I wanted to get my toe in the door early expecting that my conditions will worsen over time. 

I was surprised as I didn't put a great deal of effort into my applications but perhaps it's easier because I'm still on Class B and my medical records are mostly available.

Cheers,

AK


----------



## TCM621

As of this morning, VAC is working on September 18 claims and October 18 departmental reviews. The departmental review wait tool time is 44 weeks. It appears that the actual time is almost double that. The wait time tool had the exact opposite effect they wanted. Now, not only do we know they are failing to meet their standards, they are lying to us about how bad they are doing.


----------



## stellarpanther

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> As of this morning, VAC is working on September 18 claims and October 18 departmental reviews. The departmental review wait tool time is 44 weeks. It appears that the actual time is almost double that. The wait time tool had the exact opposite effect they wanted. Now, not only do we know they are failing to meet their standards, they are lying to us about how bad they are doing.



When I was waiting for a claim for a departmental review that was the result of someone not knowing how to read what was clear in the original application, I was told it's only an estimate. Taking to several people at their call centre, including supervisors will only get peoples blood pressure up.  There are also some that flat out lie.  That wait time tool should be removed, IMO because it's not even close to accurate and only causes more stress to mbr's or retired mbr's who have been waiting for over a year in most cases.


----------



## TCM621

stellarpanther said:
			
		

> When I was waiting for a claim for a departmental review that was the result of someone not knowing how to read what was clear in the original application, I was told it's only an estimate. Taking to several people at their call centre, including supervisors will only get peoples blood pressure up.  There are also some that flat out lie.  That wait time tool should be removed, IMO because it's not even close to accurate and only causes more stress to mbr's or retired mbr's who have been waiting for over a year in most cases.



It's not supposed to be an estimate, it supposed to be an average of all the files completed. The only non-nefarious reason for the discrepancy that I can think of is that the reporting period is too large to provide useful information. The tool may be actually telling us that last year it would have been done in 44 weeks.


----------



## Firebird

I agree that the Wait Time tool is very frustrating. It is an average of the completed files for the last 90 days. The question that I have never been able to get an answer for is why some files are can take 80+ weeks while others are completed much earlier. Once a file is sent to adjudication (Step 3) it has received all of the information required so just make a decision. I understand some files are more complicated but once you have all of the information putting the decision off is not going to make it less complicated. At least having a decision allows a person to accept or appeal. Waiting 80+ weeks to get a file denied and then starting an appeal can lead to cases lasting for 4-5 years.


----------



## TriKimVio

Just as a new voice here I thought I’d share how my claims are going for anyone in the same spot or on the same timeline roughly.

I submitted my first claim at the urging of several members in my chain of command for PTSD Back on May 1st 2019. After doing a routine pt 2 medical in July, I was sent to an Audiologist For further examination. After her confirmation of hearing loss and tinnitus caused by a decade and a half in the Infantry with multiple deployments she (a civilian with her own practice and no military ties) suggested I begin that claim immediately because of the stories she’s heard from other Vets. I submitted that claim on Aug 10 2019.

Fast forward to December  and to my surprise the Tinnitus and PTSD claims show up simultaneously as now at Step 3 on MyVac retroactively as of September 25. 

At the time Tinnitus and PTSD average wait was 18 weeks and 31 weeks respectively from Step 3. My problem became that even though they were submitted separately and months apart, they now fall under “multiple conditions”, a wait time minimum of 52 weeks at my last check and getting longer weekly. I’ve been told “against the rules” that they are at the very last stages of adjudication and I’ll have my answers quite soon. The first time they said that was February. 

As a bit of good news though, despite the slowing due too COVID, two members whom I helped start MyVac accounts in October and then personally wrote their tinnitus claims for them in Oct/Nov, have already received 10% and 20% payouts. So payouts can come quick, just not for all of us. 

Hope someone else on the same timeline feels a little less shitty about their wait by reading. Cheers.


----------



## Jarnhamar

If anyone has recently submitted a claim to VAC and it's dependent on information from either specialists or from the CAF medical side I would suggest calling or Emailing VAC to find out if they received the proper paperwork or if it's stuck somewhere. And also call the CDUs to look for it and confirm they have it.

I've heard of a few cases now where a member has went to a specialist and the results were supposed to be sent to CAF medical people (and then on to VAC) but the results never made it to the CDUs and the CDUs for whatever reason lost track and weren't expecting it, thus didn't think to ask for it.


----------



## Firebird

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> As of this morning, VAC is working on September 18 claims and October 18 departmental reviews. The departmental review wait tool time is 44 weeks. It appears that the actual time is almost double that. The wait time tool had the exact opposite effect they wanted. Now, not only do we know they are failing to meet their standards, they are lying to us about how bad they are doing.


Interesting. I contacted VAC on 5 May 2020 and was told at that time they were processing claims from September 18. Seems like they have not accomplished much in the last month. I am not surprised as I am now 80 weeks at Step 3.


----------



## PuckChaser

I followed up on my application from February, they're still waiting on my med docs from DND before they can move to Stage 2. I have a feeling the request is lost to time now so I'll have to get VAC to re-request once we're all back to work.


----------



## meni0n

I just had APSC approved last week from when I applied in September 2019. What makes no sense is that they just keep adding 1 week to the first applications counter every week. The average wait time for first applications went from 54 weeks from the beginning of the year to 63 weeks today. 3 of my first applications are all consequential to another claim, maybe I should have just waiting for a reassessment.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

For my 18SEP19 Disability Benefits app, I received word via MyVAC on 22MAY20 that my status had changed, looked and it said “complete.” I called my Legion Rep for further info, and she confirmed that the app was completed and the decision was favourable, but that I needed to get more info and a letter should be coming. 

Having not received a letter yet, I called VAC today for more info. Yes, they ruled 5/5, but can’t indicate a percentage until they get more medical info. So waiting to find out exactly what I still need to do...a bit confused how they render a favourable decision, but still require more from my end. 

My PSC app dated 14NOV19 is still at step 1.


----------



## TCM621

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> For my 18SEP19 Disability Benefits app, I received word via MyVAC on 22MAY20 that my status had changed, looked and it said “complete.” I called my Legion Rep for further info, and she confirmed that the app was completed and the decision was favourable, but that I needed to get more info and a letter should be coming.
> 
> Having not received a letter yet, I called VAC today for more info. Yes, they ruled 5/5, but can’t indicate a percentage until they get more medical info. So waiting to find out exactly what I still need to do...a bit confused how they render a favourable decision, but still require more from my end.
> 
> My PSC app dated 14NOV19 is still at step 1.



That happened with one of mine. I needed a form filled out with my range of motion to figure out where on the table of disability I was. I think that once it's approved you can start getting medical benefits but you could wait for your payout.


----------



## meni0n

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> For my 18SEP19 Disability Benefits app, I received word via MyVAC on 22MAY20 that my status had changed, looked and it said “complete.” I called my Legion Rep for further info, and she confirmed that the app was completed and the decision was favourable, but that I needed to get more info and a letter should be coming.
> 
> Having not received a letter yet, I called VAC today for more info. Yes, they ruled 5/5, but can’t indicate a percentage until they get more medical info. So waiting to find out exactly what I still need to do...a bit confused how they render a favourable decision, but still require more from my end.
> 
> My PSC app dated 14NOV19 is still at step 1.


Just look in your current benefits and payment history tab. You should see the monthly amount there and can deduce what % you got from that

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## BeyondTheNow

meni0n said:
			
		

> Just look in your current benefits and payment history tab. You should see the monthly amount there and can deduce what % you got from that
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk



It’s blank (well, indicating “ There are no current benefits or payment history to display.“) as they haven’t decided on a percentage yet until more info gathered, and I haven’t received any benefits prior...I’m assuming that’s why anyway. It’s “completed”, but not. :dunno:


----------



## meni0n

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> It’s blank (well, indicating “ There are no current benefits or payment history to display.“) as they haven’t decided on a percentage yet until more info gathered, and I haven’t received any benefits prior...I’m assuming that’s why anyway. It’s “completed”, but not. :dunno:


Weird.  Thought the whole point of adjudication is to determine if injury is related to service and then to determine the award amount based off the table of disabilities. After everything is determined only then the claim would go to stage 4. At least that's how it should work. 

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## BeyondTheNow

meni0n said:
			
		

> Weird.  Thought the whole point of adjudication is to determine if injury is related to service and then to determine the award amount based off the table of disabilities. After everything is determined only then the claim would go to stage 4. At least that's how it should work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk



As I understand it, the injury being fully attributed to military service isn’t the issue, so 5/5. But their decision on the percentage I’m entitled to is based on how much they feel I’ve been/will be impacted by it, and they’re unclear for some reason?—So want another statement from my MO, or who they need me to see.

I’m still serving and lead a relatively active lifestyle, can perform regular day-to-day functions, etc. (Took a while to get here though). But I’m regularly requiring basic pain management, lost range of motion and flexibility, etc. I’m guessing they feel that portion isn’t as cut and dry. But if that’s the case, why essentially release only 1/2 of a decision? It’s weird to me too. Oh well. At least I know there’s movement.


----------



## TCM621

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> As I understand it, the injury being fully attributed to military service isn’t the issue, so 5/5. But their decision on the percentage I’m entitled to is based on how much they feel I’ve been/will be impacted by it, and they’re unclear for some reason?—So want another statement from my MO, or who they need me to see.
> 
> I’m still serving and lead a relatively active lifestyle, can perform regular day-to-day functions, etc. (Took a while to get here though). But I’m regularly requiring basic pain management, lost range of motion and flexibility, etc. I’m guessing they feel that portion isn’t as cut and dry. But if that’s the case, why essentially release only 1/2 of a decision? It’s weird to me too. Oh well. At least I know there’s movement.



The reason, afaik, is so you can access medical benefits as soon(ha) as possible. In my case, it was clear that my injury was caused by military service and I had lost RoM as a result. No one had ever recorded just how much less RoM I had. Worked out in my favour and I got 5% more than I expected.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> The reason, afaik, is so you can access medical benefits as soon(ha) as possible. In my case, it was clear that my injury was caused by military service and I had lost RoM as a result. No one had ever recorded just how much less RoM I had. Worked out in my favour and I got 5% more than I expected.



Ah ok, perfect, thanks.

Now that you mention your case, I recall being told a similar thing—that while they’re aware I was in physio for months and saw specialists and such, there doesn’t appear to be a tangible/specific value to place against what my RoM/mobility etc was prior to injury, or to what it _should_ be, so they need a detailed assessment.


----------



## stellarpanther

For anyone who's recently received a decision from VAC, how long did it take for the letter to show up in your "My VAC account" once it showed it was complete?


----------



## slayer/raptor

stellarpanther said:
			
		

> For anyone who's recently received a decision from VAC, how long did it take for the letter to show up in your "My VAC account" once it showed it was complete?



Took like 5 days about. However, I think you can look in your "payments" section (or whatever its called, can't access my VAC account right now) and if you have a new payment coming up, means it was a favourable decision.


----------



## AKa

stellarpanther said:
			
		

> For anyone who's recently received a decision from VAC, how long did it take for the letter to show up in your "My VAC account" once it showed it was complete?



In my case, for decision #1, I think it took about a week for the letter to show up in my VAC inbox.  For #2, it's been over two months and no letter received.  They cut me a cheque on 17 Apr 20, but I haven't received any information, and can only guess which submission it addresses.  I'm not sure there's any rhyme or reason to this at all.

Cheers,

AK


----------



## Jarnhamar

VAC reps I spoke with said they're just starting to process their claims from September.

CDU told me VAC assessments and paperwork by the CDU is the lowest priority and they're just shoving everyone on a wait list. 
I asked for a rough estimate of when people on the waiting list might expect a call and the women I was speaking with laughed and said  "I wouldn't even bother with an estimate". 

I got a definite "VAC can Fuck off" vibe.

I'm not sure if VAC does their stuff with civilian doctors (assessments, reassessments) but it seems like it would be a quicker option.


----------



## stellarpanther

I submitted a claim last Aug and a decision was made a few weeks ago.  Paperwork to request lump sum arrived a few days later electronically on my VAC account and money arrived in my bank today.  I've had a few claims and this one was the fastest.  I guess we were all wrong in thinking it would take longer because of COVID-19.

This my second claim in past couple years.  The last one was resolved last fall but only after having it escalated because they screwed up by not reading the doctors report that was included with the original application.  Even though it was already there with the original application and it was their fault, they basically said sorry we made a mistake but we closed the file and now you need to complete a departmental review.  About a year later and after getting conflicting answers and hearing we're working on files from July 2018 for months, I pushed and stirred the pot and basically had my complaint forwarded to another section in VAC.  The manager of that section basically got it done in a few days.  they did something called "Red Zoned".  It's supposed to be for non-serving mbr's but when asked by the right people will go it for serving mbr's as well depending on their mood.  As for the date that barely moves, the way this person explained that date it's really misleading because even if they have one application waiting for whatever reason, they say we are currently working on files from that date. It also depends on the injury/illness because they now have different sections within adjudication that deal with various things and some work faster than others. I have found that the people who answer at the call center are mostly useless to deal with and are often totally wrong on the info they provide.


----------



## Firebird

I contacted VAC 7 weeks ago and they informed me that they were working on files from SEPT 2018. I contacted them again last week and the response was exactly the same word for word. I have been at Step 3 since Nov 2018. 85 weeks.



			
				Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> VAC reps I spoke with said they're just starting to process their claims from September.
> 
> CDU told me VAC assessments and paperwork by the CDU is the lowest priority and they're just shoving everyone on a wait list.
> I asked for a rough estimate of when people on the waiting list might expect a call and the women I was speaking with laughed and said  "I wouldn't even bother with an estimate".
> 
> I got a definite "VAC can frig off" vibe.
> 
> I'm not sure if VAC does their stuff with civilian doctors (assessments, reassessments) but it seems like it would be a quicker option.


_Staff edit to fix quote box_


----------



## TriKimVio

For anyone looking for timeline updates:

August 10 2019: claim submitted on MyVac for tinnitus
September 25 2019: Step 3 reached
July 9 2020: Claim approved at 10%

41 weeks from step 3 to complete. When I first hit step 3 average wait time was 17 weeks. When I pressed them as to why mine was taking so long around week 35 or so, I was told it was lumped in with another claim meaning I fell under the multiple conditions wait time which was 54 weeks at the time. Surprise surprise they were just making shit up as my other claim is still outstanding. I know I’m not alone here In saying if only they would find a way to honestly keep us in the loop instead of bullshitting.


----------



## upandatom

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> VAC reps I spoke with said they're just starting to process their claims from September.
> 
> CDU told me VAC assessments and paperwork by the CDU is the lowest priority and they're just shoving everyone on a wait list.
> I asked for a rough estimate of when people on the waiting list might expect a call and the women I was speaking with laughed and said  "I wouldn't even bother with an estimate".
> 
> I got a definite "VAC can frig off" vibe.
> 
> I'm not sure if VAC does their stuff with civilian doctors (assessments, reassessments) but it seems like it would be a quicker option.



IT is much faster, as doctors realise, VAC pays them for their time. So Instead of just having their normal paycheque via the forces, civilian doctors treat and diagnose issues much faster then Mil. 

It also has alot to do with the thank you for your service mentality. Civilian doctors are great at prioritizing former military issues.


----------



## TCM621

TriKimVio said:
			
		

> For anyone looking for timeline updates:
> 
> August 10 2019: claim submitted on MyVac for tinnitus
> September 25 2019: Step 3 reached
> July 9 2020: Claim approved at 10%
> 
> 41 weeks from step 3 to complete. When I first hit step 3 average wait time was 17 weeks. When I pressed them as to why mine was taking so long around week 35 or so, I was told it was lumped in with another claim meaning I fell under the multiple conditions wait time which was 54 weeks at the time. Surprise surprise they were just making crap up as my other claim is still outstanding. I know I’m not alone here In saying if only they would find a way to honestly keep us in the loop instead of bullshitting.



I'm glad it worked for you. I'm at 50 weeks already with no end in sight.

Edit: 51 weeks


----------



## PuckChaser

1 year from claim to decision, wow. Just moved into Stage 2 after waiting from February for DND to send my med records (obviously COVID panic stopped people from working so it got delayed). VAC's wait time tracker says I should expect a 66 week wait from when it hits Stage 3...


----------



## kalobis

Those wait times don't surprise me, as long as they seem to be.

My file took 8 months to go from Stage 1 to Stage 2, who knows how long until it gets to Stage 3 and then they say 38 weeks on average, but I would be shocked if it was less than a year.


----------



## meni0n

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> 1 year from claim to decision, wow. Just moved into Stage 2 after waiting from February for DND to send my med records (obviously COVID panic stopped people from working so it got delayed). VAC's wait time tracker says I should expect a 66 week wait from when it hits Stage 3...


Good luck, I'm at 74 weeks and it doesn't seem like it will be done this year. 

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## Firebird

meni0n said:
			
		

> Good luck, I'm at 74 weeks and it doesn't seem like it will be done this year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


I am at 86 weeks and can't get a straight answer from VAC on why it is taking so long.


----------



## stellarpanther

I was told  by the manager of adjudications at VAC a year or so ago that what people don't realize when comparing how long their application took vs someone else is that they have different sections within the adjudication unit with different processing times.  Depending on the injury it will be decided on much faster.  Hearing and mental health claims are ones that typically move faster than someone with a knee or back injury for example.  Unfortunately the call centre people who answer the phones don't really have much information and really are not supposed to say much.  They often say too much and frustrate people more because they give out wrong information.  I just had a claim finalize a few weeks ago and was told the day before by the call centre people that it would be a few months still at least.  I received an email the next day that the status was changed, I logged in and it was complete and approved.  I requested and received the form electronically to elect a lump sum and received that a few days later.  The money was in my account about a week later.


----------



## PuckChaser

Which is funny, because someone's knee or back will typically (but not always) have a traumatic event that's easily related to military service so should be a rubber stamp approval. The problem isn't with different sections of the adjudication unit, its how that adjudication unit fundamentally operates with a culture of insurance company denials. Especially since the standard for decisions is supposed to be at 26 weeks and even expedited claims are taking longer than that...


----------



## Howie1

Yup working on 73 Weeks here. Initial application was Oct 2018 and of course they lost the paperwork so resubmitted by the Doc in March 2019 to get to stage 3. By the time its done it's looking like 2+ years from initial application to get that denial. Then another couple of years for the review etc...


----------



## Firebird

I submitted in Aug 2016. VAC Suspended my application and I had to resubmit. Resubmitted March 2018 and Step 3 Nov 2018. 86 weeks later and still waiting. All of this and I had a doctor diagnosis and VAC had already acknowledged from a previous application that it is Svc related.


----------



## Firebird

So after 87 weeks at Step 3 my Disability Application was Suspended. This the second time that my application was suspended as I originally submitted in October 2016 and it was Suspended. I was told to resubmit and did so in March 2018. When I called them today to find out why my application was suspended they told me they did not have enough medical information. All throughout this process they have never once contacted me for more information. During Step 2 the contacted my doctor to confirm diagnosis and then my application proceeded to Step 3 which is supposed to mean they have all the information. It then took 87 weeks for at Step 3 , Decision Level, for them to determine they did not have enough information and instead of contacting me or my doctor they suspend my application.
Could there be a more useless organization than Veteran Affairs Canada.


----------



## meni0n

Firebird said:
			
		

> So after 87 weeks at Step 3 my Disability Application was Suspended. This the second time that my application was suspended as I originally submitted in October 2016 and it was Suspended. I was told to resubmit and did so in March 2018. When I called them today to find out why my application was suspended they told me they did not have enough medical information. All throughout this process they have never once contacted me for more information. During Step 2 the contacted my doctor to confirm diagnosis and then my application proceeded to Step 3 which is supposed to mean they have all the information. It then took 87 weeks for at Step 3 , Decision Level, for them to determine they did not have enough information and instead of contacting me or my doctor they suspend my application.
> Could there be a more useless organization than Veteran Affairs Canada.


Did your doctor fill out one of their forms? 

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## Firebird

Yes my doctor completed their forms. A VAC Benefit Officer even sent me a secure message on My VAC ACCOUNT indicating she had contacted my doctor and confirmed the diagnosis and that my file was proceeding to decision level Step 3.


----------



## meni0n

Firebird said:
			
		

> Yes my doctor completed their forms. A VAC Benefit Officer even sent me a secure message on My VAC ACCOUNT indicating she had contacted my doctor and confirmed the diagnosis and that my file was proceeding to decision level Step 3.


Makes no sense then. Maybe they lost the paperwork? Next time get a copy of the forms your doc filled out and upload them on myVac just in case

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## Firebird

From the explanation from VAC they did not lose the paperwork. The Medical Consult doctor from VAC did agree that there is a medical condition but did not agree with my Doctors diagnosis. I now have to go back to my doctor and have him refer me to a specialist to confirm diagnosis. I am really sure my doctor is going to be happy to have to explain himself to Veteran Affairs whose doctor remains anonymous. I am probably looking at another 2 years before they make a decision.


----------



## Rifleman62

If it really is a VAC MD who was consulted. Do you know for sure it was a VAC MD or are you assuming?


----------



## doomed_78

can anyone help me apply for caregiver benefit? i am DEC. I was previously denied but I'm hoping so.eo


----------



## TCM621

Did anyone else notice they quietly removed the wait time estimate tool? I wonder why?


----------



## meni0n

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> Did anyone else notice they quietly removed the wait time estimate tool? I wonder why?



What do you mean? Do you mean the wait time tool at https://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/resources/wait-times


----------



## Jarnhamar

doomed_78 said:
			
		

> can anyone help me apply for caregiver benefit? i am DEC. I was previously denied but I'm hoping so.eo



Has anyone PM'ed you to help?


----------



## TCM621

meni0n said:
			
		

> What do you mean? Do you mean the wait time tool at https://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/resources/wait-times



They used to link it on the Track your application page. I couldn't find it anywhere in the myVAC site. Thanks for the link though.


----------



## Seaward

Not easy to find now and the times are increasing dramatically.


----------



## TCM621

Seaward said:
			
		

> Not easy to find now and the times are increasing dramatically.



As of the end of FY 19/20 they had a back log of more than 22 thousand completed cases as per this source

https://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-vac/news-media/media-kits/dis-ben-process-summary-report


----------



## Firebird

The letter from VAC specifically says that the Doctor consulted by VAC did not agree with the diagnosis provided by my doctor.


----------



## Jarnhamar

I may have been a bit overzealous in suggesting VAC wasn't doing too bad.

Guy I know filled out a consent form and months later had it returned, suggesting he forgot to sign and date it. 

Second attempt he filled out a consent form WITH a VAC representative, who checked the form over form for him and then submitted it for him.

5 months later he gets a letter from VAC saying he didn't fill it out right (missing name, date and signature) and needs to submit it again.

I'm not sure what the hell is going on at VAC but if they're returning forms that their own representatives are approving and submitting then it seems like the problem isn't the people filling the forms out.


----------



## meday875

So I have a departmental review in, after being dicked around by VAC representatives giving me the wrong information since 2015, has been at stage three for 62 weeks now. Wait time is 54. BUT in April it was 30 something. I remember on April 17 my application hit the exact wait time estimate, and every week older my application has gotten, the wait times have increased. As well the oldest application in processing for departmental reviews at the time was October 2018, it’s still October 2018. I’m happy to see that some people are getting answers, and even under the estimated wait times. But I currently have three applications in, one mental health (5 weeks beyond wait time) one departmental review (8 weeks beyond wait time) and one rubber stamp (5 weeks beyond wait time) and I can’t get anything from VAC reps but “our wait time estimates are an average of the applications completed in the last 90 days, some applications are more complicated and take more time.” I check in every two weeks for an update on the oldest applications in processing, and they’re not moving at all. Any one have any suggestions? I’m getting desperate. Their last email to me even contained the passive aggressive “as previously mentioned...”. I’m at my wits end.


----------



## TCM621

So I went to check on the status of my files which are both over a year at this point. Of course, no change but I got curious to find what VAC is saying the wait time is. I googled the wait time tool because I can't find a link on the MyVAC site and saw that it was at 65 weeks for an initial claim (which we all know is low). Last time I checked it was in the low 50s (53 maybe). This thread popped up in the Google search and for those who have forgotten this thread was started in 2015. Back then people were complaining about 4,5 or 6 month waits.

I also found a VAC document from Aug 2015 that states that 73% of applications were processed in under 16 weeks for FY 12/13 while an auditor general report had the number at 75% for FY 13/14 although it found 





> We found that from the veterans’ perspective, it takes about twice as long as the Veterans Affairs Canada standard (32 weeks compared with 16 weeks) for 80 percent of veterans to receive an eligibility decision


.

What a difference a few years make. Basically, I'm just nostalgic for the days I only had to wait twice the standard wait time instead of 4 or 5 times as long.

Here is the AG report. https://www.oag-bvg.gc.ca/internet/English/parl_oag_201411_03_e_39961.html#hd5e


----------



## TriKimVio

E-mailed Veterans Affairs through MyVAC looking for any update on my current claim for PTSD. I’m currently at 54 weeks since Step 3 (September 23 2019) and was told that similar claims are still dating back as far as October 2018. Just curious if anybody on here has a claim In this category dating back further than October 2018 since we can’t seem to trust anything they say.


----------



## meni0n

Had a claim, not PTSD but same category went to complete last month. Stage 3 was from Feb 2019


----------



## meday875

I’m still waiting on one that was stage 3 in May of 2019


----------



## Howie1

Currently at 83 weeks at stage 3. Called in July and they said they were working on October 2018 files and to call back and check in October. Called today and guess what...They are still working on Oct 2018 files.


----------



## TCM621

Just received notification my departmental review has been completed. Still don't have a decision letter but it was 452 days between SSD and completion. That's just shy of 15 months. It's actually pretty close to the wait time tool estimate, which is surprising.


----------



## RedFive

Have a claim for hearing loss and tinnitus, which I'm led to believe is as close to a "rubber stamp" file as they come.

I've been at stage 1 (they have received my paperwork, nothing else) for 35 weeks. The wait time page says they start counting when they have the "complete application; including confirmed diagnosis and any supporting documents". Not sure if that means stage 2 or stage 1. The wait time page also says the estimated wait time for a similar file is 11 weeks, last calculated on October 28 (today).

The representative I spoke to on the phone was apologetic, but seemed unsurprised.

Something is wrong over there.


----------



## meday875

Ask to speak to a Veterans Service Agent. They can usually give you more information and send requests through if they can’t figure out what’s going on. Much more helpful than the 1800 line.


----------



## PPCLI Guy

RedFive said:
			
		

> Have a claim for hearing loss and tinnitus, which I'm led to believe is as close to a "rubber stamp" file as they come.
> 
> I've been at stage 1 (they have received my paperwork, nothing else) for 35 weeks. The wait time page says they start counting when they have the "complete application; including confirmed diagnosis and any supporting documents". Not sure if that means stage 2 or stage 1. The wait time page also says the estimated wait time for a similar file is 11 weeks, last calculated on October 28 (today).
> 
> The representative I spoke to on the phone was apologetic, but seemed unsurprised.
> 
> Something is wrong over there.



I submitted tinnitus and hearing loss on 20 Aug 20.  It only took a few days for both to go to Stage 2.  Yesterday, tinnitus went to Stage 3, and this morning I received a note from the person handling my case asking for some additional information.  That seems pretty efficient - and as I understand it, the wait times start at Stage 3.

Having said that, I submitted 9 other conditions on 2 Dec 19, and they are all still at Stage 1.....  Seems they want to clear the decks of the easier cases first (like hearing).


----------



## OldTanker

It took me almost exactly one year from the time I submitted my application for a review of my disability pension due to deteriorating hearing until the notice of a (favourable) decision. The money, including payment back to my initial application date, was in the bank before I knew a decision had been taken. In this case, and considering the affects of the pandemic on VA, I would have to say I am satisfied with both the process and outcome.


----------



## Zester76

I contacted VAC in early June to request a reassessment on a wrist injury as I was unable to initiate it myself through their site. I was told the request was sent to the Paramedical Assistant at my area office and that I would be contacted and receive the necessary paperwork shortly. It's a reassessment, the "necessary" paperwork consists of online forms. Other than that it's a matter of making me an appt to see their doctor. It's been over 6 months now and I have received nothing. I can accept that wait times are atrocious but 6 months to acknowledge my request and send me some forms is absurd. I did attempt to follow up with them several times to ensure I didn't slip through the cracks. I was told that they are experiencing some delays in reassessment packages being sent out due to the COVID-19 pandemic and my request is active and in progress. I can only imagine what wait times are like if after 6 months I haven't even received the documentation to initiate my reassessment.


----------



## TCM621

TheKings8th said:
			
		

> I contacted VAC in early June to request a reassessment on a wrist injury as I was unable to initiate it myself through their site. I was told the request was sent to the Paramedical Assistant at my area office and that I would be contacted and receive the necessary paperwork shortly. It's a reassessment, the "necessary" paperwork consists of online forms. Other than that it's a matter of making me an appt to see their doctor. It's been over 6 months now and I have received nothing. I can accept that wait times are atrocious but 6 months to acknowledge my request and send me some forms is absurd. I did attempt to follow up with them several times to ensure I didn't slip through the cracks. I was told that they are experiencing some delays in reassessment packages being sent out due to the COVID-19 pandemic and my request is active and in progress. I can only imagine what wait times are like if after 6 months I haven't even received the documentation to initiate my reassessment.



Wait times continue to rise, despite more assurances that VAC is training more people and that the government is focused on helping Veterans during Covid. Maybe they are focusing on existing clients (although I haven't heard boo from anyone). I had review completed at 65 weeks, and my current claim is sitting a day shy of 73 weeks. It is funny to go back to the first post on this thread where the concern was that VAC had an average of 24 weeks instead of 16.


----------



## Zester76

Well I have to give credit where credit is due. I had all my documentation in to VAC on 15 Dec for an initial claim. File moved to step 3 on 23 Dec and completed on 4 Jan. Crazy. Now we will see how long it takes for them to get me a letter. I've been quick to complain about prior service so I thought I'd make a point of giving them a pat on the back here. I wish everyone had an experience like mine. Still waiting for them to even initiate my reassessment claim however. That one has now been 7 months and I don't even have my forms.


----------



## TCM621

Zester76 said:


> Well I have to give credit where credit is due. I had all my documentation in to VAC on 15 Dec for an initial claim. File moved to step 3 on 23 Dec and completed on 4 Jan. Crazy. Now we will see how long it takes for them to get me a letter. I've been quick to complain about prior service so I thought I'd make a point of giving them a pat on the back here. I wish everyone had an experience like mine. Still waiting for them to even initiate my reassessment claim however. That one has now been 7 months and I don't even have my forms.


Wait. What? That's like 3 weeks. I'm at like 18 months. How did even happen? Was it sexual favours because I'm not opposed to that at this point?


----------



## kev994

TCM621 said:


> Wait. What? That's like 3 weeks. I'm at like 18 months. How did even happen? Was it sexual favours because I'm not opposed to that at this point?


My cynical side is guessing that’s how they get the average wait time down... pick a couple new cases.


----------



## Zester76

TCM621 said:


> Wait. What? That's like 3 weeks. I'm at like 18 months. How did even happen? Was it sexual favours because I'm not opposed to that at this point?


Good question. I'm not complaining though. With my other claim combined I'll probably still average 80 weeks.


----------



## Zester76

kev994 said:


> My cynical side is guessing that’s how they get the average wait time down... pick a couple new cases.


This is quite possible. That said, I spoke too soon. So apparently they no longer include the form to opt for the lump sum payment. I was told it will be up to 6 weeks to receive that in my inbox. Ugh. They were doing so well.


----------



## TriKimVio

Just got in touch with VAC to see what the oldest cases related to my category (mental health) were. I received a rather long winded and borderline irritated email back saying that they are still working on cases that go as far back as December 2018 and since I’ve only been waiting 72 weeks (Sept 2019) I shouldn’t expect an answer for some time. 
Now a coworker of mine whom had submitted his similar claim 5 months (Jan 2020) after me and was given his 40% payout after only 30 weeks, just received another 10% because they’ve already done an administrative review at his behest. How can that even be possible? 
Nothing like feeling like you’re being kicked while you’re down.


----------



## kalobis

My only mental health claim took 30 months to get the 10% initial assessment approved and I am now on 12 months waiting for the final assessment. However, I don't expect that for another 18 months at least.

Sorry for your wait, but I think your coworker is the exception.


----------



## Zester76

A quick update. Took them 6 days to get me the lump sum forms. Submitted it back to them on the 14th. We will see how long it takes to receive payment. You would think they would send the lump sum election form along with the decision letters like they used to do back in the day. When people are waiting 1 to 2 years on average to get their claims sorted it makes little sense to add an additional delay to the process.


----------



## Billwhl

No, his friend is not the exemption, best friend of mine applied for PTSD in April 2019, received favourable decision Aug 2019 and paid a few weeks later. Been released since 2012. Another friend applied for shoulder injury 3 months before his release in fall 2019 received favourable decision 2 months after his release. Another member from my unit released feb 2020 applied for adjustment disorder in dec 19, received favourable decision in sept 2020. It would seam they don't process serving members claims as quick as they process claims for released/releasing.


----------



## kalobis

That does make a certain kind of sense. Serving members can access treatment (therapy, physio, prescriptions, etc.) through the MIR and are receiving a steady paycheque. Released members are dependant upon VAC recognition of their conditions before they will cover anything.


----------



## Billwhl

I agree that serving members do have easier access to treatment and do have a steady paycheque. But regardless on two occasions I asked VAC through phone and email and I was told that it is not VAC policy and they do not prioritize released or releasing members over serving members.


----------



## TCM621

Billwhl said:


> I agree that serving members do have easier access to treatment and do have a steady paycheque. But regardless on two occasions I asked VAC through phone and email and I was told that it is not VAC policy and they do not prioritize released or releasing members over serving members.


That has always been my biggest complaint with VAC. They always seem to say one thing while doing another.  They are a blackhole of information and in some cases seem to be deliberately misleading.


----------



## Navigator1

kalobis said:


> My only mental health claim took 30 months to get the 10% initial assessment approved and I am now on 12 months waiting for the final assessment. However, I don't expect that for another 18 months at least.
> 
> Sorry for your wait, but I think your coworker is the exception.


What is “the 10% initial assessment “ and how does it work?  My OSI application goes back to August 2019.


----------



## kalobis

When they do not have sufficient information at hand to do a complete assessment on the extent of a PTSD claim but want to acknowledge that it exists, they award 10%. They then initiate a reassessment once you've 'stabilized' and award a final amount.

That is my understanding, but I am far from an expert.


----------



## Navigator1

Sure adds vagaries to the Wait Time. I guess it’s a matter of trying to outlive them. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Otis2.0

Zester76 said:


> A quick update. Took them 6 days to get me the lump sum forms. Submitted it back to them on the 14th. We will see how long it takes to receive payment. You would think they would send the lump sum election form along with the decision letters like they used to do back in the day. When people are waiting 1 to 2 years on average to get their claims sorted it makes little sense to add an additional delay to the process.


I hear that .....quick to get the form but the pmt I am skeptical about timelines


----------



## Otis2.0

Zester76 said:


> A quick update. Took them 6 days to get me the lump sum forms. Submitted it back to them on the 14th. We will see how long it takes to receive payment. You would think they would send the lump sum election form along with the decision letters like they used to do back in the day. When people are waiting 1 to 2 years on average to get their claims sorted it makes little sense to add an additional delay to the process.


any update on your pmt?  i am in the same boat just curious of your timelines


----------



## TriKimVio

I inquired this week as to the oldest “first application“ cases being processed at this point. As of February 17th the oldest one was from end of January 2019. Two years seems to be the pretty consistent gap between oldest cases and current date whenever I ask, not an improvement but not getting any worse anymore. Hopefully with the extra help they were to receive around the new year it’ll start closing that gap.


----------



## Ignatius

TriKimVio said:


> I inquired this week as to the oldest “first application“ cases being processed at this point. As of February 17th the oldest one was from end of January 2019. Two years seems to be the pretty consistent gap between oldest cases and current date whenever I ask, not an improvement but not getting any worse anymore. Hopefully with the extra help they were to receive around the new year it’ll start closing that gap.


I can assure you (well in my case for sure) that VAC are improving on their claims. I just had a 2 year claim in total (including the VRAB Appeal) completed last week. The fastest stage was during COVID. I did my VRAB Board Hearing 11 Dec 20 and I got the VRAB favourable Entitlement Granted in early Feb 2021. Then I had to wait for it to go to VAC medical adjudication which I was told would take anywhere between 6 weeks by one person I spoke to and another person told me by email that it could take up to 29 weeks for the Decision on the percentage rating. Here's the interesting part...I didn't have to wait 6 nor up to 29 weeks. I had the Decision in a week! So yea, in my case, the fastest prcoesses were done during this COVID. The 2 year wait was worth it and yes I know having to wait 2 years sucks yes, but it all paid off in the end for a favourable decision. Now just waiting on my Election for Lump Sum Payment form. This was a Claim that was originally denied so being a firm believer in "Appeal, appeal, appeal" I requested a Departmental Review and was offered a VRAB Board Hearing instead and won the appeal. I have plenty of experience dealing with VAC and BPA and lke my Trade friends and my self always say...."Appeal, appeal, appeal and have patience." VAC is great at denying first time around for the most part so you just need to appeal.


----------



## Zarack21

Big drop in estimated wait times this week. Went from 81 weeks down to 60 weeks for first applications. Hopefully lots of you guys got their claim dealt with!  Or they just did a couple easy cases really quick to drop the average !


----------



## TCM621

Zarack21 said:


> Big drop in estimated wait times this week. Went from 81 weeks down to 60 weeks for first applications. Hopefully lots of you guys got their claim dealt with!  Or they just did a couple easy cases really quick to drop the average !


I think it's the latter. I'm currently at 83 weeks with the vast majority of it at stage 3.


----------



## Firebird

TriKimVio said:


> I inquired this week as to the oldest “first application“ cases being processed at this point. As of February 17th the oldest one was from end of January 2019. Two years seems to be the pretty consistent gap between oldest cases and current date whenever I ask, not an improvement but not getting any worse anymore. Hopefully with the extra help they were to receive around the new year it’ll start closing that gap.


Interesting how they calculate that. My application was submitted in 2016 and is at Stage 3 for the 3rd time as they suspended it twice. It does appear that things are improving as the Wait Time took a big drop this week and more people seem to be getting their applications settled.


----------



## PPCLI Guy

I had multiple complex injuries (9) move to Stage 3 today, and are at a 43 weeks predicted wait time ( hearing and tinnitus at 20 weeks)


----------



## Zarack21

TCM621 said:


> I think it's the latter. I'm currently at 83 weeks with the vast majority of it at stage 3.


My case has been sitting at Stage 3 since Dec 19. so I'm at around 62 weeks waiting. Hopefully soon, but not expecting it.


----------



## RedFive

My status was updated today, approximately 2 weeks after I sent them a fairly strongly worded critique, from Stage 1 to Stage 2. I submitted the paperwork February 22, 2020. It too them 368 days (52 weeks, 3 days) to receive the paperwork and begin to ensure all relevant documentation is there to move it to stage 3 for a decision.

I expect a decision at the same time the replacement for the CF-18 lands on a Canadian runway.


----------



## Billwhl

my thoughts exactly, ptsd claim was complete feb 19, I requested lump sum form took full week for them to "put in a request" to have lump form sent. we'll see how long it takes to get the form, then how long until the money is actually deposited


----------



## Ignatius

Billwhl said:


> my thoughts exactly, ptsd claim was complete feb 19, I requested lump sum form took full week for them to "put in a request" to have lump form sent. we'll see how long it takes to get the form, then how long until the money is actually deposited


I just had my Lump Sum form emailed to My VAC Account just 5 days after I requested it so that is good, considering they told me by email it "may" take up to 6 weeks, but they said if you have a My VAC Account you will receive it electronically, sooner. Right now I am just waiting on VAC to direct deposit my Lump Sum. That part is usually the fastest and not up to 6 weeks as also stated. A couple of buddies of mine just had their lump sum's deposited in 2 weeks max. I'm at day 3 now. Not sure about some people's cases where I heard it takes up to 6 weeks to receive the Election for Lump Sum payment Form and another up to 6 weeks for them to process the lump sum payment for deposit. I know for a fact if you have a My VAC Account you will receive your money in less than half that amount of time.


----------



## meni0n

Consequential claim sitting at 81 weeks now. Def not getting any better. They're just pushing to resolve the easy claims first in order to improve their stats.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

meni0n said:


> Consequential claim sitting at 81 weeks now. Def not getting any better. They're just pushing to resolve the easy claims first in order to improve their stats.


I have an 'easy' claim sitting at about 68 weeks.


----------



## Zarack21

Sent a message to VAC this week, received an answer this morning, the oldest common claims they are working on currently are dated at Feb 2019 (Stage 3, or decision stage).


----------



## PPCLI Guy

PPCLI Guy said:


> I had multiple complex injuries (9) move to Stage 3 today, and are at a 43 weeks predicted wait time ( hearing and tinnitus at 20 weeks)


Hearing and tinnitus completed this week.  Just waiting for the letter.  2 down, 9 to go


----------



## TCM621

Zarack21 said:


> Sent a message to VAC this week, received an answer this morning, the oldest common claims they are working on currently are dated at Feb 2019 (Stage 3, or decision stage).


4 more months to go at this rate. That will be just about 2 years. Disgusting. There is a post from me, back in 2015, on the first page of this thread being concerned I hadn't received a decision at 15 weeks. Oh how nice it was to have such problems.


----------



## meni0n

Def not 4 more months. They've been doing January and February 2019 since last November.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

5 more days will make two years for one of my claims.


----------



## blaze87

Zester76 said:


> A quick update. Took them 6 days to get me the lump sum forms. Submitted it back to them on the 14th. We will see how long it takes to receive payment. You would think they would send the lump sum election form along with the decision letters like they used to do back in the day. When people are waiting 1 to 2 years on average to get their claims sorted it makes little sense to add an additional delay to the process.


How long did it take?


----------



## Firebird

blaze87 said:


> How long did it take?


Mine took approx. 2 weeks and money was deposited in my account.


----------



## TCM621

Fishbone Jones said:


> 5 more days will make two years for one of my claims.


I would like to congratulate Fishbone Jones on the second anniversary of his VAC Claim. That is longer than many marriages.


----------



## meni0n

Are we talking about SSSD date or started a claim? I got a claim I started in Nov 2018...


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Firebird said:


> Mine took approx. 2 weeks and money was deposited in my account.


Form submitted 23 March.  Funds received today.  Pretty efficient.


----------



## blaze87

PPCLI Guy said:


> Form submitted 23 March.  Funds received today.  Pretty efficient.


Submitted mine on 23rd as well. still waiting, though waited 71 weeks total so far so whats another week or 2 right


----------



## Sapper-shift-pump

PPCLI Guy said:


> Form submitted 23 March.  Funds received today.  Pretty efficient.


Wow lucky you !! I submitted my election form on the 18th still waiting on my deposit 2 weeks +


----------



## Sapper-shift-pump

Billwhl said:


> my thoughts exactly, ptsd claim was complete feb 19, I requested lump sum form took full week for them to "put in a request" to have lump form sent. we'll see how long it takes to get the form, then how long until the money is actually deposited


Keep me updated I’m in the same boat I’ve been waiting 3 weeks now for my deposit 😩😩


----------



## blaze87

Sapper-shift-pump said:


> Keep me updated I’m in the same boat I’ve been waiting 3 weeks now for my deposit 😩😩


Contacted VAC regarding the wait times, mine was submitted on the 23rd via myvac account. They said its processing and can take up to 6 weeks.


----------



## TCM621

meni0n said:


> Are we talking about SSSD date or started a claim? I got a claim I started in Nov 2018...


Your SSD is the day you submit all the information required on your part. Everything after that is on VAC. They will often try to tell you that it doesn't start until they have all the information they need but that isn't what the policy says. With that is mind, I try to make sure I submit everything the same day I start the claim so they have no excuse to make it take longer than it already does.


----------



## meni0n

TCM621 said:


> Your SSD is the day you submit all the information required on your part. Everything after that is on VAC. They will often try to tell you that it doesn't start until they have all the information they need but that isn't what the policy says. With that is mind, I try to make sure I submit everything the same day I start the claim so they have no excuse to make it take longer than it already does.


Yea I know, I just don't know what people in this thread were using. I got one with a SSSD of August 2019 but I initiated the claim in November 2018....


----------



## Ignatius

blaze87 said:


> Contacted VAC regarding the wait times, mine was submitted on the 23rd via myvac account. They said its processing and can take up to 6 weeks.


Believe me, it won't take 6 weeks. VAC is processing the Lump Sum payment forms faster these days. I submitted mine on a date back in February and I had my Lump Sum deposit 5 days later.


----------



## blaze87

Ignatius said:


> Believe me, it won't take 6 weeks. VAC is processing the Lump Sum payment forms faster these days. I submitted mine on a date back in February and I had my Lump Sum deposit 5 days later.


Good to know. Looks like most people are receiving it within 2 weeks if submitted through myvac. We'll see how long mine takes.


----------



## ROYALGRAY

How long did it take for the lump sum election form to show up in your my vac account?


----------



## Ignatius

ROYALGRAY said:


> How long did it take for the lump sum election form to show up in your my vac account?


8 days for me. Overall, from the time I requested the Election for Lump Sum form to the time the lump sum amount was deposited in my account was fairly fast, as just a little over 2 weeks! That's considering and taking into affect that they will officially tell you it could take up to 6 weeks to receive the form and then up to 6 weeks for them to process it. It doesn't take that long if it's all done via electronically through My VAC Account. Here's how the process works for those new at this and believe me, I was asking these same questions a few years back when I had my first claim in...

1. Once you get a favourable Decision, send email to VAC in My VAC Account requesting you are opting for the Lump Sum option and would like to request electronically an Election for Lump Sum Payment Form. (I received mine in 8 days.)

2. Once Lump Sum Form is received, scroll down in form and check the box under D. that says Confirmation of election for lump sum, then submit it via My VAC Account. 

3. VAC will then email you stating your Lump Sum payment has been processed and you will receive a direct deposit within two weeks. ( I received my lump sum deposit 2 days after. 

So yea, for me anyway, it went fast BUT not everyone will be the same. Some people will receive it fast, some others will wait longer, it seems there is no rhyme or reason. For me the fastest part was when I sent the Lump Sum form to VAC for processing the amount.


----------



## blaze87

Wow so I still have to wait for the email for them to confirm it's processed before the payment shows up? Looks like I'm going to see the full 6 weeks on this one.


----------



## ROYALGRAY

Was that 8 days total or 8 business days?


----------



## blaze87

ROYALGRAY said:


> Was that 8 days total or 8 business days?


Definitely business days


----------



## Ignatius

ROYALGRAY said:


> Was that 8 days total or 8 business days?


6 business days. 8 days total.


----------



## Ignatius

blaze87 said:


> Wow so I still have to wait for the email for them to confirm it's processed before the payment shows up? Looks like I'm going to see the full 6 weeks on this one.


Affirmative. VAC will email you via My VAC Account when your lump sum payment has been processed. On my email from VAC they told me I would receive the deposit in 2 weeks, but I had mine just 2 days after which was surprising for sure lol.


----------



## blaze87

Ignatius said:


> Affirmative. VAC will email you via My VAC Account when your lump sum payment has been processed. On my email from VAC they told me I would receive the deposit in 2 weeks, but I had mine just 2 days after which was surprising for sure lol.


I see, guess ill look out for that. thanks


----------



## Sapper-shift-pump

blaze87 said:


> Contacted VAC regarding the wait times, mine was submitted on the 23rd via myvac account. They said its processing and can take up to 6 weeks.


I spoke with a rep today he said it usually takes a week and a half but they


blaze87 said:


> Wow so I still have to wait for the email for them to confirm it's processed before the payment shows up? Looks like I'm going to see the full 6 weeks on this one.


join the list lol the way I see it, is if you don’t see your deposit in 2 weeks or less you’ll be waiting the full 6 weeks !!


----------



## Zarack21

It's frustrating seeing their wait time average coming down while a lot of longer claims are still not completed... talking about many many weeks past that estimated wait time...


----------



## Sapper-shift-pump

Zarack21 said:


> It's frustrating seeing their wait time average coming down while a lot of longer claims are still not completed... talking about many many weeks past that estimated wait time...


Lol so after submitting my election for lump sum on March 18th vac calculated my payout incorrectly and sent me a new revised election form on April 15th lol so after a month of waiting for payment 😂 Im sent to the back of the line to wait another 6 weeks lol


----------



## RedGalaxy

Just received a new mail notice and on checking on My Vac I can see that the disability appliction I submitted in March 2019 for Fibromyalgia (consequential) is now showing "complete".   I had been sitting at Stage 3 since May 2019 so about 23 months to get to this point
However, I don't have the actual decision letter yet.  Anyone one know if they upload the decision letters to My Vac or whether they are simply mailed out (snail mail)?  Its been two days and nothing has appeared in the My Vac new mail window? More waiting it seems ...


----------



## Ignatius

RedGalaxy said:


> Just received a new mail notice and on checking on My Vac I can see that the disability appliction I submitted in March 2019 for Fibromyalgia (consequential) is now showing "complete".   I had been sitting at Stage 3 since May 2019 so about 23 months to get to this point
> However, I don't have the actual decision letter yet.  Anyone one know if they upload the decision letters to My Vac or whether they are simply mailed out (snail mail)?  Its been two days and nothing has appeared in the My Vac new mail window? More waiting it seems ...


RedGalaxy,
You won't be waiting much longer. You should receive your Decision Letter electronically in your My VAC Account within a week if I was a bettin' man.  You will also receive it in hard copy form by mail at a later date, shortly after that. You get it first electronically. Also, in case you were not aware...if you get a Favourable Decision and you Elect for Lump Sum payment, you have to email VAC to request the Election for Lump Sum option form. Once you receive it, open it and check the Elect for Lump Sum box and submit back to VAC for processing.


----------



## RedGalaxy

Ignatius said:


> RedGalaxy,
> You won't be waiting much longer. You should receive your Decision Letter electronically in your My VAC Account within a week if I was a bettin' man.  You will also receive it in hard copy form by mail at a later date, shortly after that. You get it first electronically. Also, in case you were not aware...if you get a Favourable Decision and you Elect for Lump Sum payment, you have to email VAC to request the Election for Lump Sum option form. Once you receive it, open it and check the Elect for Lump Sum box and submit back to VAC for processing.


Thanks Ignatius.  Much obliged!


----------



## blaze87

just got the email today regarding the upcoming payment. Submitted the form on March 23. so just alittle over 3 weeks most likely once deposit is in!


----------



## Ignatius

blaze87 said:


> just got the email today regarding the upcoming payment. Submitted the form on March 23. so just alittle over 3 weeks most likely once deposit is in!


Not bad at all there blaze87! I had to call VAC yesterday actually to light a fire under their ass again as my Claim was just sitting idle on Step 2 since 7 months. I'm talking 7 months since VAC received the Medical form from my Family Doctor. VAC told me they will try to rattle the claims departments cages to get it moving. It should have been on Step 3 a long time ago.


----------



## PuckChaser

Joke's on you, Stage 3 is the longest wait.


----------



## Navigator1

Today marks one year at Stage 3. This is for a PTSD claim that they say was “complete“ August 15, 2019. I cant help but worry that my file is in the bottom drawer of an abandoned desk.  Short of asking for a Ministerial Inquiry, I’m not sure how to get any information to confirm I’m still in the pile. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## TCM621

Just checked and my claim is at 91 weeks. Do I win something if it gets to 100?


----------



## PuckChaser

Yeah, a nice letter that says "Veterans Affairs has determined your condition is not service connected."


----------



## meni0n

TCM621 said:


> Just checked and my claim is at 91 weeks. Do I win something if it gets to 100?


At 100, they will close the claim saying too much time has elapsed since diagnosis and you will need to restart...

I'm actually not that far from you, at 89 weeks


----------



## Firebird

meni0n said:


> At 100, they will close the claim saying too much time has elapsed since diagnosis and you will need to restart...
> 
> I'm actually not that far from you, at 89 weeks


My claim was at 84 weeks when it was suspended as VAC medical disagreed with my doctors diagnosis without  ever even examining or talking to me. I got confirmation of my doctors diagnosis from a specialist and my claim is now back at step 3. Claim was initiated in 2016.


----------



## Navigator1

Do you folks know for sure they will kill an application after 100 weeks? Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## jewels121276

Navigator1 said:


> Do you folks know for sure they will kill an application after 100 weeks? Anyone have any experience with this?


I was worried about this exact same thing because of some of the comments I read on here so I just called VAC today as 2 of my claims are at 92 weeks and 2 are at 98 weeks. I was told they do not cancel application at the 2 year mark, the only time they cancel is if they’ve requested more information and it has not been provided for over a year. I was also told they are working on claims with service start date Mar 2019 right now.


----------



## TriKimVio

Just curious, how late in to the waits have some of you waited and still received a favourable decision. Coming up quickly on 2 years waiting at stage 3 for a first assessment mental health claim. Current average time is 24 weeks  At some point I’m thinking I have to expect a negative response and starting this all over again, what else could make it last so long.


----------



## kev994

I just waited a year for a hearing, finally contacted BPA and I suddenly have a new lawyer. Maybe the old one quit and they didn’t do anything with their files?


----------



## TCM621

TriKimVio said:


> Just curious, how late in to the waits have some of you waited and still received a favourable decision. Coming up quickly on 2 years waiting at stage 3 for a first assessment mental health claim. Current average time is 24 weeks  At some point I’m thinking I have to expect a negative response and starting this all over again, what else could make it last so long.


Gross incompetence and a complete and utter lack of caring. I can't think of anything else to explain it that doesn't sound like a conspiracy theory.


----------



## Zarack21

Average is 48 Weeks for new claims, my claim is at Step 3 Since Dec 2019. Oh well. I know others waiting for much longer...


----------



## Throwaway1234

Zarack21 said:


> Average is 48 Weeks for new claims, my claim is at Step 3 Since Dec 2019. Oh well. I know others waiting for much longer...


Literally just off the phone, first claim others April 2019 files are the ones currently being worked on. The woman even mentioned that the wait time is dropping and has been quickly as of late, but that April 2019 has been on the block for 3 months….


----------



## TCM621

Zarack21 said:


> Average is 48 Weeks for new claims, my claim is at Step 3 Since Dec 2019. Oh well. I know others waiting for much longer...


I need to see how they come up with these numbers. If they tell me they are on a specific month, I count forward until when I applied and my decision has always at the time or later. Now I am at double the estimated wait time and will easily hit 2 years before it is done. And I will immediately have to ask for a review because a lot has happened in 2 years.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Is the wait time tool down for anyone else. I've been getting a 404 error all week.


----------



## Throwaway1234

Fishbone Jones said:


> Is the wait time tool down for anyone else. I've been getting a 404 error all week.


Yea, the link is broken. If you give it a google it seems to work


----------



## mike_454

Basically they are processing new claims first as it has a greater impact on the stat( the average) visually it appear claims move faster, however it doesn't for those who applied a few years back.. Ha. 


Throwaway1234 said:


> Literally just off the phone, first claim others April 2019 files are the ones currently being worked on. The woman even mentioned that the wait time is dropping and has been quickly as of late, but that April 2019 has been on the block for 3 months….


----------



## Ignatius

Here is what VAC said when I emailed and asked about a status update on my file that's been sitting at Step 2 for quite a while with all the required documentation received.....
"Please note that due a current backlog in all stages of application processes, there may be a considerable delay before the status of your applications are updated to stage 3."
A considerable delay. Huh, no shit sherlock.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Just spoke to VAC about the disparity between the Wait Time Tool and actual action on a file. I was told that the tool is flawed and highly inaccurate (not new news, for sure) and that they were trying to fix it. This has been the situation for quite awhile apparently. I asked why there was no disclaimer to warn people that the tool doesn't  work or why it isn't taken down if it's just giving false info. "We've been working on it. I'll pass on your concerns."

Quite simply, the Wait Tool has become a non effective placebo to stop unjaded neophytes from calling and complaining. Don't  count on it for any sort of accurate or official information. It's  currently absolutely useless and false.


----------



## TCM621

Fishbone Jones said:


> Just spoke to VAC about the disparity between the Wait Time Tool and actual action on a file. I was told that the tool is flawed and highly inaccurate (not new news, for sure) and that they were trying to fix it. This has been the situation for quite awhile apparently. I asked why there was no disclaimer to warn people that the tool doesn't  work or why it isn't taken down if it's just giving false info. "We've been working on it. I'll pass on your concerns."
> 
> Quite simply, the Wait Tool has become a non effective placebo to stop unjaded neophytes from calling and complaining. Don't  count on it for any sort of accurate or official information. It's  currently absolutely useless and false.


 Clearly you are less jaed than I. I see it as a deliberate attempt to seem as if they are doing better that they really are. I don't think we are the target audience. They are pretty clear in their emails that they are working on files about 25 months prior to now.


----------



## Throwaway1234

My file just moved to complete after 60 weeks at stage 3. It was for a right knee surgery. Does anyone have an idea of how long the letter should take?


----------



## PuckChaser

2 weeks usually. It'll be available online before it gets you to physically.


----------



## Baloo

Submitted application in October 2019. Received in complete in April 2020, went to Stage 3. Suspended in February 2021, for more information. Sent the requested, completed package in April 2021. Indicated that it was back to decision-making, Stage 3, at end of May 2021.

So, for the more educated: does this mean that I now expect to wait another year?


----------



## mike_454

Baloo said:


> Submitted application in October 2019. Received in complete in April 2020, went to Stage 3. Suspended in February 2021, for more information. Sent the requested, completed package in April 2021. Indicated that it was back to decision-making, Stage 3, at end of May 2021.
> 
> So, for the more educated: does this mean that I now expect to wait another year?


Your initial turn around was fast, with the request for more information.. I wouldn't hold my breath


----------



## Firebird

Baloo said:


> Submitted application in October 2019. Received in complete in April 2020, went to Stage 3. Suspended in February 2021, for more information. Sent the requested, completed package in April 2021. Indicated that it was back to decision-making, Stage 3, at end of May 2021.
> 
> So, for the more educated: does this mean that I now expect to wait another year?


My application went to Stage 3 and was suspended on 2 occasions. The last time my application was at Stage 3 for 85 weeks before it was suspended as VAC Dr did not agree with diagnosis. Neurologist sent proof of diagnosis and I am now at Stage 3 for 33 weeks. My understanding from discussion with VAC is that  your file basically goes back into the pile and wait. You would think that having been at 85 weeks in Stage 3 and then receiving proof they requested that it would be quicker but not the case.


----------



## Rifleman62

> You would think that having been at 85 weeks in Stage 3 and then receiving proof they requested that it would be quicker but not the case.


That would be logical. You are not dealing with a logical gov't nor Department. Write your MP.


----------



## IET551

Rifleman62 said:


> That would be logical. You are not dealing with a logical gov't nor Department. Write your MP.


I asked my MP if he knew about VAC state of claims time to process them, not to help just if he knew about it, never answered just got the usual reply we will get back to asap, that started October 2019 never got a real reply from him that he was aware of VAC waiting times.


----------



## IET551

Navigator1 said:


> Today marks one year at Stage 3. This is for a PTSD claim that they say was “complete“ August 15, 2019. I cant help but worry that my file is in the bottom drawer of an abandoned desk.  Short of asking for a Ministerial Inquiry, I’m not sure how to get any information to confirm I’m still in the pile. Anyone have any ideas?


Lionel Desmond had his idea how to deal with it.


----------



## Weinie

IET551 said:


> Lionel Desmond had his idea how to deal with it.


I think you may want to consider what you post here.


----------



## IET551

Weinie said:


> I think you may want to consider what you post here.


The system fail him and his family may be not VAC per say but, it happened in my province, I do not condone what he did, I read lot of post on this site and Facebook, there is lot of despairs and frustration of lot more desperate VET than me, I say get the Liberal and Conservative administration accountable for the cut backs and lack of planning of VAC.


----------



## Good2Golf

IET551 said:


> The system fail him and his family may be not VAC per say but, it happened in my province, I do not condone what he did, I read lot of post on this site and Facebook, there is lot of despairs and frustration of lot more desperate VET than me, I say get the Liberal and Conservative administration accountable for the cut backs and lack of planning of VAC.


This thread is about VAC wait times.  Examples supporting that topic are reasonable. This is not.



IET551 said:


> Lionel Desmond had his idea how to deal with it.



And this is an inappropriate hanging implication of applicability of Desmond’s actions to other issues.  

Back onto the thread topic and tread carefully.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## meni0n

To get it back on track... hitting 104 weeks SSSD....


----------



## Zarack21

86 weeks yesterday and still going strong...
Last I heard 2 months ago they were doing April 2019 cases.


----------



## meni0n

Zarack21 said:


> 86 weeks yesterday and still going strong...
> Last I heard 2 months ago they were doing April 2019 cases.


Supposedly they're on June 2019 at the moment...


----------



## TCM621

meni0n said:


> Supposedly they're on June 2019 at the moment...


Mine was July 19 and I received it 3 weeks ago making it just under 2 years


----------



## Ignatius

For Wait times and claim processing it seems there's no medium, but I do notice some claims for myself and my brother moving a LOT faster than say a couple years or so ago. He just had a Claim go to Complete in 16 weeks. That's including when he first submitted it back in March 2021.


----------



## RedFive

My wait time for a decision on hearing loss and tinnitus was 499 days from submission of the first paperwork to decision.

Tinnitus approved, hearing loss not approved. I was going to fight it but I looked up the numbers VAC considers a disability for hearing loss and I'm not in that range yet, its pretty black and white. Can anybody here give me the Cole's note of why Tinnitus is pain and suffering compensation and hearing loss is a disability?

Now I need to find somebody who can give me sound financial advise for lump sum vs lifelong payment.


----------



## PuckChaser

meni0n said:


> Supposedly they're on June 2019 at the moment...


Just got the same info. Looking back, in June they were at April 2019. That means they move a month every month. By my math, that's 15 more months to wait for my decision, which they got all the files for in September 2020 (and I applied in Feb 2020). They can't even update my file with new medical information (what kind of garbage system is that), so the 2nd surgery I had and 3rd that needs to happen can't even be counted unless I ask for a review once they render a decision.


----------



## IET551

Now that the 2021 Elections are called, what will be the pace of applications? I intend to put my MP candidates to tell me of how their Minister will keep on getting results and fighting cuts, since this what started this problem under PC/O Toole if I read the info on the web.


----------



## Zarack21

There is "some move" on my vac claim. Basically, they split my compartment syndrome into 2, one for each leg.
That`s about it. Step 3 was reached on Dec 2019.


----------



## IET551

You know there is a page under VAC site called: Disability benefit Processing-Summary  Report, found under Media kit, it is supposed to be updated 90 days after the last one which it happened to be 31 March, last time I looked at my calendar it is early September, still no update, I sent email to "contact us" no reply and the poor messengers at VAC claims that they do do not know about said summary, anybody else is trying to get info on their claims stats this way? Thank you


----------



## IET551

Ignatius said:


> For Wait times and claim processing it seems there's no medium, but I do notice some claims for myself and my brother moving a LOT faster than say a couple years or so ago. He just had a Claim go to Complete in 16 weeks. That's including when he first submitted it back in March 2021.


Nice to see that some of claims are moving and the ones that are lucky to get done share the success , it give some hope  to me anyway!


----------



## Zarack21

Looks like my application has been completed and approved recently, as I had sent and email on Sep 23 and they were still working  on July 2019 case. Still have not seen a decision letter, but it shows as complete and the payment is in the current benefits page.
Claim was for Compartment Syndrome, got 5%.


----------



## Firebird

Zarack21 said:


> Looks like my application has been completed and approved recently, as I had sent and email on Sep 23 and they were still working  on July 2019 case. Still have not seen a decision letter, but it shows as complete and the payment is in the current benefits page.
> Claim was for Compartment Syndrome, got 5%.


Congrats on finally having your claim completed.


----------



## Rifleman62

National Post ePaper
					

National Post ePaper offers current issues of National Post ePaper.




					epaper.nationalpost.com
				




When Trudeau turned his back on veterans           _National Post - 7 Dec 2021 - Rex Murphy_​





The year was 2018, before the pandemic hit the world. The month was February. The place was Edmonton. In Canada, February is cold all over the place. In Edmonton, “cold” is a useless adjective. To take an approximate reading of outside temperatures, thermometers have to be held over an open fire so the mercury can thaw. Penguins, on holiday in Edmonton, don long johns and check into heated motels. All of which is whimsical prelude to a story not at all whimsical.

Prime Minister Justin Trudeau was holding a town hall that day. Out of the assembly, a retired corporal in the Canadian Armed Forces arose, a veteran of the conflict in Afghanistan. His name was Brock Blaszczyk. In Afghanistan, Blaszczyk was wounded in an explosion. Very seriously wounded: the explosion took one of the young soldier’s legs.

Cpl. Blaszczyk rose in that town hall to ask the prime minister a question. John Ivison’s column from that time sets the stage: “He asked Trudeau why his government is fighting a legal battle with veterans (the Equitas class-action lawsuit), even though the Liberal election platform said ‘no veteran will be forced to fight their own government for the support and compensation they have earned.’

“Further, he complained he was not eligible for the new lifetime pension option, yet the Liberals have found money to pay for the reintegration of ISIL fighters and the $10.5-million compensation payment for Omar Khadr.

“‘What veterans are you talking about — those fighting for the freedoms and values you so proudly boast about, or those fighting against?” he said. “I was prepared to be killed in action. What I wasn’t prepared for, Mr. Prime Minister, was Canada turning its back on me.’ ”
In this country, we treasure our soldiers, and especially our veterans. So Cpl. Blaszczyk’s question, grounded in his individual experience, also went to the core of Canada’s national understanding of itself. The reply from a leader who could give lessons to Bill Clinton on the “I feel your pain” barometer was uninspiring.

On that cold winter night in that northern city, Trudeau told Blaszczyk that veterans were asking “more than we are able to give right now” — implying that they were exploiting their suffering. To recap, the leader of our country replied to an amputee soldier: “Why are we still fighting against certain veterans’ groups in court? Because they are asking for more than we are able to give right now.”

Let us now jump forward to December 2021, in the midst of the COVID pandemic. Over $500 billion have gushed with cataract force and Niagara volume from this same government. Flights to the sand and surf of Tofino, B.C., have been booked for the prime minister. Hundreds of flights, hotels and expenses have been paid for to attend climate conferences. And, just as a side note, a needless election, birthed in sheer political opportunism, wasted $600 million, a sum that could have purchased a lot of supports for wounded soldiers. The cash has poured out of the Liberal treasury during COVID in sublime aggregates that only a prime minister who has no idea about “monetary policy” would ever authorize.

Now comes the veterans’ ombudsman, Nishika Jardine, a retired Canadian Army colonel who, in a recent interview with The Canadian Press, noted that many injured soldiers have been fighting for the supports they require, but the government has been refusing to provide them.
“It’s crystal clear that over the past four years, the government is falling behind in doing the work that’s required to address the inequities that we’ve highlighted,” said Jardine.

Clearly, those ill and injured vets are asking too much. How dare those who answered Canada’s call and went to a foreign land, risked their lives, suffered loss of limb and returned home, ill, amputated, mentally in torment, their families bearing all the ancillary pains and strains of loved ones dead or suffering — how dare they think their country should care for them in their time of need.

There was a gentleman who, in August 2015, a short distance from CFB Trenton, during an election campaign, made this beautiful, solemn declaration: “If I earn the right to serve this country as your prime minister, no veteran will be forced to fight their own government for the support and compensation that they have earned.”

The speaker was Justin Trudeau, and the September 2019 CP story from which the quotation was taken ends: “It was exactly what many veterans had been waiting to hear. Four years later, however, faith in the Liberals has all but disappeared.”

Since that time, Trudeau has managed to double the national debt. Yet the veterans who need support have been left to metaphorically stand in the rain with a begging bowl. Politicians who thank veterans for their service should not be allowed to thank them, if this is the way they show their gratitude.

I wonder how Cpl. Blaszczyk feels now. It’s cold in Edmonton, but in some ways, ways that bite far deeper, it’s never as cold as it is in Ottawa.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

2 years, 8 months wait. Got my letter today. Denied. Now a couple more years on appeal.


----------



## kev994

My BPA Appeal hearing was 2 weeks ago… any idea how long it takes to get a decision letter after the hearing?


----------



## Ignatius

I can shed some light on this as I went through it last year and I know a relative who is currently going through it and to make a long story short....the original short wait is a lot longer now unfortunately. You normally would have to only wait a month, but now the wait is 2 and a half months and counting and still no Decision Letter. They're reasoning is an unexpected influx of Board Hearings and Decisions to action, plus a shortage of employees. VRAB sat 6 Oct 21 on my Appeal and now it's 8 Dec 21 and still no Decision Letter.


----------



## kev994

Ignatius said:


> I can shed some light on this as I went through it last year and I know a relative who is currently going through it and to make a long story short....the original short wait is a lot longer now unfortunately. You normally would have to only wait a month, but now the wait is 2 and a half months and counting and still no Decision Letter. They're reasoning is an unexpected influx of Board Hearings and Decisions to action, plus a shortage of employees. VRAB sat 6 Oct 21 on my Appeal and now it's 8 Dec 21 and still no Decision Letter.


Wow, that’s way longer than I expected. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Fishbone Jones

When I called to start my appeal, the guy took my info and said the lawyer would contact me in about 4 weeks, maybe.


----------



## kev994

Fishbone Jones said:


> When I called to start my appeal, the guy took my info and said the lawyer would contact me in about 4 weeks, maybe.


That was a process of at least a year, maybe 2.


----------



## FutureMP101

I am not sure why my claim for PTSD went so fast. All documents were received on November 12, 2021 which started the decision making stage. On November 19, 2021 my claim was approved.


----------



## kev994

FutureMP101 said:


> I am not sure why my claim for PTSD went so fast. All documents were received on November 12, 2021 which started the decision making stage. On November 19, 2021 my claim was approved.


Bringing down the average turnover time by doing a new claim instead of an old one?


----------



## dynaglide

100 weeks and counting.  Well done VAC, well done...


----------



## meni0n

dynaglide said:


> 100 weeks and counting.  Well done VAC, well done...


Wait until you hit about 120 weeks and then they withdraw your application erroneously and then you learn you cannot appeal a withdrawal.


----------



## kev994

Favourable appeal board decision letter came in today, just shy of 2 months after the board sat.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Well, haven't heard from the VAC lawyer yet. Mind, I didn't really expect to. Speaking to some acquaintances, apparently it's more like 4-5 months, not weeks, to get a VAC lawyer. I think it will likely be easier to refile the claim and get the Doctor to be a little more expansive and specific in her wording, rather than go the appeal route. Hopefully, it won't take the almost three years the first one took.


----------



## kev994

With the a


Fishbone Jones said:


> Well, haven't heard from the VAC lawyer yet. Mind, I didn't really expect to. Speaking to some acquaintances, apparently it's more like 4-5 months, not weeks, to get a VAC lawyer. I think it will likely be easier to refile the claim and get the Doctor to be a little more expansive and specific in her wording, rather than go the appeal route. Hopefully, it won't take the almost three years the first one took.


With the appeal they backdate your payments to the original application date (but not earlier than 1 Apr 2019). Even once I got a lawyer they were super slow, but pretty knowledgeable about case law and what arguments were worth making. They were also willing to pay for a specialist, but I pointed out a file where an ENT used the term ‘noise induced hearing loss’, so they said that would cover it.


----------



## kev994

Also just remembered: ask VAC for a decision review before BPA gets involved. It’s basically a freebie redo, but they won’t do it after BPA gets it. If they wanted some other documents (or if they just missed the ones you have) you can put them in for the review.


----------



## kev994

kev994 said:


> Favourable appeal board decision letter came in today, just shy of 2 months after the board sat.


They’ve already deposited the backpay for this reversal, less than a week from when they cut the decision letter


----------



## Blair36314

Good to hear I had my hearing almost 10 weeks ago so hopefully a decision shortly.  Did you get a letter in the mail or did in show up in your vac account?


----------



## kev994

Blair36314 said:


> Good to hear I had my hearing almost 10 weeks ago so hopefully a decision shortly.  Did you get a letter in the mail or did in show up in your vac account?


My VAC account, but my earlier decisions a letter in snail mail followed.


----------



## The Bread Guy

We'll see ....


> Veterans Affairs Canada says the Liberal government has agreed to extend the contracts of only about one-third of the temporary staff hired to deal with a backlog of disability claims from ill and injured ex-soldiers.
> 
> That is despite the fact the department still has nearly 34,000 unprocessed applications on its desk -- a number that officials warn will only grow by the thousands if more temporary workers aren't retained past the end of their current contracts in March.
> 
> Veterans Affairs Minister Lawrence MacAulay last week told a parliamentary committee that the government has left the door open to extending the contracts of more temporary staff to keep a lid on the backlog.
> 
> Yet while Veterans Affairs officials were quietly pushing the Liberals for approval to start extending contracts last spring, MacAulay said any new investment will have to wait until the next federal budget is released in the spring.
> 
> Officials warned the minister last May that the department had already lost some of the 560 temporary staff hired to deal with the backlog, and an early decision on extending contracts would help ensure more didn't leave for other jobs.
> 
> "I cannot indicate what would be in the budget, because it's not appropriate," MacAulay said during his appearance before the House of Commons veterans' affairs committee.
> 
> "But the fact is I've indicated quite clearly that we will be seeking additional funding to make sure that we continue on the same track that we're on to reduce the backlog." ...


----------



## Blair36314

The Bread Guy said:


> We'll see ....


Talked to someone in VAC today about existing claim   told working on Jan 2020 files


----------



## PPCLI Guy

I just had 6 of 9 outstanding claims from Dec 2019 settled, so that rings true


----------



## FJAG

Just thought I'd throw this in here.

Learned about possible compensation for tinnitus from this thread. Put in a claim late last year and its been resolved in my favour two weeks ago. Considering that the biggest delay was getting my doctor to sign off on the paperwork, VACs handling of the case was blazingly fast. 

Quite pleased with VAC.

🍻


----------



## kev994

FJAG said:


> Just thought I'd throw this in here.
> 
> Learned about possible compensation for tinnitus from this thread. Put in a claim late last year and its been resolved in my favour two weeks ago. Considering that the biggest delay was getting my doctor to sign off on the paperwork, VACs handling of the case was blazingly fast.
> 
> Quite pleased with VAC.
> 
> 🍻


It’s random. I got a favourable decision on mechanical lower back pain in 2 months. Typical wait time for that one in particular is notoriously around the 2 year mark. My hearing loss was like a year and a half.


----------



## Lance Wiebe

So I finally got an answer to my claim.
It was approved, specifically for degenerative disc disease, but the approval just said "approved five fifths".
I have no idea what they mean by five fifths, and there was nothing in the letter explaining what that means, or what I may be entitled to.
Can anyone explain to me what this "fifths" mean?

Lance


----------



## PuckChaser

It means full entitlement. VAC rates on a scale of 5 whether your claim is service connected. 5/5 is fully connected, 0/5 not connected. Your disability benefit is then on a percentage scale of the maximum award.

5/5 and 10% means you get the full 10% of the maximum disability benefit ($360k is max I think).


----------



## Lance Wiebe

Okay, thanks for the explanation.
I didn't see anything about percenatages in the letter, I guess that will come in another letter sometime.....


----------



## The Bread Guy

These highlights from the Auditor General out today ....


> ... 2.9  Overall, we found that despite Veterans Affairs Canada’s initiatives to speed up the processing of applications for disability benefits, veterans were still waiting a long time to receive compensation for injuries sustained in their service to Canada. Veterans applying for disability benefits for the first time waited a *median* *of 39 weeks for a decision, which is a long way from the department’s service standard of 16 weeks in 80% of cases.
> 
> 2.10 The department’s data on how it processes benefits applications—and the organization of this data—was poor. As a result, the department did not know if its initiatives sped up application processing or even if any of its initiatives slowed down processing. We also found that the department did not always calculate wait times consistently, which meant that veterans waited longer than the department reported publicly.
> 
> 2.11 The department lacked a long‑term staffing plan to help address the long wait times. The department hired term employees to help process the backlog of applications. However, some of them left the department before the end of their term to take jobs that offered more security. The department needs a stable workforce to process disability benefits. The department also needs an improved data management system to help ensure that veterans do not wait months or even years to receive benefits to support their physical and mental health ....


** *- 1/2 more than 39 weeks, 1/2 less than 39 weeks

Recommendations?


> Veterans Affairs Canada should address weaknesses in the quality and organization of its data. This would allow the department to better monitor the Disability Benefits program and use the data to inform decision making about efficiency improvements.
> 
> 
> Veterans Affairs Canada should work with central government agencies to establish a sustainable long‑term resourcing plan for processing disability benefit applications in a timely manner. This plan should consider the number of applications the department expects to receive and the efficiency it expects to gain from its process improvement initiatives.


----------



## PuckChaser

Theyre working on April 2020 right now... what a train wreck.


----------



## Soldieratheart

PuckChaser said:


> Theyre working on April 2020 right now... what a train wreck.


It is sad that they get away with constantly telling the lie of 39 week average when the reality for many is 2 years +


----------



## meni0n

PuckChaser said:


> Theyre working on April 2020 right now... what a train wreck.


I got a claim from January 2020 still in process. If they tell you they sent it to the Advisory section, apparently there is no time limit how long it can stay there.


----------



## Ignatius

meni0n said:


> I got a claim from January 2020 still in process. If they tell you they sent it to the Advisory section, apparently there is no time limit how long it can stay there.


One new thing I noticed in My VAC Account as of today 14 June 2022 is a newly revamp look for Step 3 Decision Making step. They added in a new look sub-sections of Step 3 showing where exactly and what your application is doing during Step 3. See figure below.


----------



## kev994

Mine does not look like that, at least on the mobile version.


----------



## ArmyRick

Following. Going to keep an eye of this for more info.


----------



## Weinie

kev994 said:


> Mine does not look like that, at least on the mobile version. View attachment 71384


I would hope that "what does this mean" "means" some sort of resolution for our folks.


----------



## kratz

early April 2022 - early May 2022,
30 days from submitting my reassessment to receiving approval for increasing the injury award.


----------



## PuckChaser

Wait time tool is up for me. Still waiting for my application to be assigned to a decision maker, since September 2020. They must have only 1 person working for them...


----------



## kev994

Weinie said:


> I would hope that "what does this mean" "means" some sort of resolution for our folks.


Nope, if you click on it you get a pop up that explains that step 3 is where they make a decision and that it only goes there when they get all of the required documents


----------



## Firebird

My departmental review was at Step 3 and yesterday it changed to More Information. When I clicked on it there was no information and indicated I needed to call them to get an update. I called and was told that they could not see any more information than I was seeing. What a dumpster fire of an organization. As hard as it is to accept the long delays it is the pure stupidity that is unforgivable.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

kev994 said:


> It’s random. I got a favourable decision on mechanical lower back pain in 2 months. Typical wait time for that one in particular is notoriously around the 2 year mark. My hearing loss was like a year and a half.



Was your hearing loss flying related?  Wondering how that process went for an aircrew mbr.  I’ve spent a few hours sitting between 4 x T-56s and half the time with one headset off…my Ann hearing test has shown a decline over the last several years.  

Before going blue, there was fair amounts of time on the small arms/MG/SRAAW/grenade range etc.


----------



## kev994

Eye In The Sky said:


> Was your hearing loss flying related?


it’s hard to say because it’s unilateral, which is presumably why it took so long. But BPA assured me that it’s immaterial (turns out they were right). All you have to prove is that you joined with one level of hearing (recruiting medical) and you don’t have that anymore (I think the threshold is 25 dB for an award but I could be mixing that with something else) and you were exposed to loud noises (easy for aircrew).


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Tks!


----------



## Ignatius

Just some info here that you folks might already be aware of, but good to pass on nontheless regarding Appeals. I emailed The Bureau of Pensions Advocates (BPA) yesterday for an update on my Entitlement Review and I was advised they are adjudicating appeals starting July 2020. That's like a 2 year backlog!


----------



## Firebird

Ignatius said:


> Just some info here that you folks might already be aware of, but good to pass on nontheless regarding Appeals. I emailed The Bureau of Pensions Advocates (BPA) yesterday for an update on my Entitlement Review and I was advised they are adjudicating appeals starting July 2020. That's like a 2 year backlog!


Was yours a formal Appeal or was it a Reassessment or Departmental Review. Not really clear on difference between Reassessment / Department Review as BPA submitted a Department Review for one of my conditions in Dec 2021 and it was completed in early June however VAC termed it a Reassessment. I currently have another condition that BPA has submitted a Dept Review for and it was only submitted 1 month ago. Both of mine are for conditions that VAC has already approved just the entitlement is being reviewed. My understanding of Appeals, which may not be correct, is if denied benefits and a Dept Review did not result in any change then a formal Appeal is the final route to argue for benefits.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Moved the MAID stuff into the MAID thread

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Billwhl

Ignatius said:


> Just some info here that you folks might already be aware of, but good to pass on nontheless regarding Appeals. I emailed The Bureau of Pensions Advocates (BPA) yesterday for an update on my Entitlement Review and I was advised they are adjudicating appeals starting July 2020. That's like a 2 year backlog!





			https://www.canlii.org/en/ca/cavrab/nav/date/2022/
		


They publish all the appeals here. Some original claim decisions from 2021 have already been adjudicated


----------



## Ignatius

Ack. Rgr that. Just some more info for Appeals and Reviews. The Bureau of Pensions Advocates advised me yesterday that Statement of Cases are 6-9 months behind from the date of when the Appeal or Review was registered with VRAB. Mine was registered June 2022 so BPA told me don't expect anything (SOC) until early 2023.


----------



## CountDC

My claims submitted 11 Jul 2022  have now moved to step 2 - Review today 21 Sep.    

I originally went to submit one claim but when going through the process realized there was potential of 7 claims.   It will  be interesting to see how many will actually get approved.


----------



## kev994

I know the wait time tool is a bit of a farce, but now it shows that “multiple conditions” at 20 weeks is substantially faster than “single condition” at 31 weeks. This doesn’t make any sense at all. Any guesses? Less data maybe?


----------



## Soldieratheart

kev994 said:


> I know the wait time tool is a bit of a farce, but now it shows that “multiple conditions” at 20 weeks is substantially faster than “single condition” at 31 weeks. This doesn’t make any sense at all. Any guesses? Less data maybe?


The wait time tool is simply a public relations/media red herring it does not work.
I had one recent injury claim take 2+ years at stage 3 denied(appealed) and a second for mental health take 5 weeks approved. Obviously claims are triaged as well.
You do not want to be like me and wait till the end of your career to submit though since payment starts when they receive the claim. Make sure everything Is documented and submit sooner rather then later.


----------



## CountDC

Ok.  Bit confused on this one.   Some applications have moved on to the decision stages but..... some indicate "claim withdrawn".  confusing as to my small brain withdrawn would have to be me saying I don't want it which didn't happen.  When I click on it I get "Our records show this application was withdrawn.   For further information, please contact us."  Of course as normal for government contact means call and wait forever

edit - wow calling at lunch time may be the trick.   got an immediate and pleasant reply.  Turns out it is poor wording that they would like changed.  It is actually on hold pending providing additional information ie firm diagnosis from the doctors.  For the items in question I have to admit I am not surprised as most are old from the early 90s.


----------



## kev994

CountDC said:


> Ok.  Bit confused on this one.   Some applications have moved on to the decision stages but..... some indicate "claim withdrawn".  confusing as to my small brain withdrawn would have to be me saying I don't want it which didn't happen.  When I click on it I get "Our records show this application was withdrawn.   For further information, please contact us."  Of course as normal for government contact means call and wait forever
> 
> edit - wow calling at lunch time may be the trick.   got an immediate and pleasant reply.  Turns out it is poor wording that they would like changed.  It is actually on hold pending providing additional information ie firm diagnosis from the doctors.  For the items in question I have to admit I am not surprised as most are old from the early 90s.


It’s also used when it’s combined with another, similar claim, eg mental health and anxiety, if submitted around the same time they combine them and one will show ‘withdrawn’.


----------



## gryphonv

I know we constantly have negative things posted regarding wait times, I decided to post a little positive, and perhaps this is a sign things are improving. 

I submitted a back claim In June of this year. after submitting they forwarded me a medical questionnaire that I didn't get complete until end of august. This was forwarded off to VAC early September from my Doctors Office. 

I didn't see any updates for awhile, but late September / early October, I called in to check on receipt of the questionnaire. They confirmed they had it, but wasn't uploaded to the respective department yet. Which was fine. 

Mid October my application changed to step 2 as they were now reviewing my documents that was submitted. 

October 19th it switched to Step 3. I now mentally prepared myself for a 6+ month wait to have the file actually decided on. 
I got notice today on October 27th that my application changed, logged in to see it complete.  While I don't have an official decision letter yet, I assume it was favorable because my monthly amount changed and I got a new amount under Pain and Suffering. Which roughly correlates to 15% award (182.50)


I probably will elect to get a lump sum if my estimate is right. Though I do find it interesting it went straight to monthly payments before confirmation, I'm guessing this is the default way they process awards now. 

With that said, I'm very pleased with the time frame, as we all said before, the timer don't officially start until it hits step 3, and if that is the case my application took 8 days to process.


----------



## john86

gryphonv said:


> I know we constantly have negative things posted regarding wait times, I decided to post a little positive, and perhaps this is a sign things are improving.
> 
> I submitted a back claim In June of this year. after submitting they forwarded me a medical questionnaire that I didn't get complete until end of august. This was forwarded off to VAC early September from my Doctors Office.
> 
> I didn't see any updates for awhile, but late September / early October, I called in to check on receipt of the questionnaire. They confirmed they had it, but wasn't uploaded to the respective department yet. Which was fine.
> 
> Mid October my application changed to step 2 as they were now reviewing my documents that was submitted.
> 
> October 19th it switched to Step 3. I now mentally prepared myself for a 6+ month wait to have the file actually decided on.
> I got notice today on October 27th that my application changed, logged in to see it complete.  While I don't have an official decision letter yet, I assume it was favorable because my monthly amount changed and I got a new amount under Pain and Suffering. Which roughly correlates to 15% award (182.50)
> 
> 
> I probably will elect to get a lump sum if my estimate is right. Though I do find it interesting it went straight to monthly payments before confirmation, I'm guessing this is the default way they process awards now.
> 
> With that said, I'm very pleased with the time frame, as we all said before, the timer don't officially start until it hits step 3, and if that is the case my application took 8 days to process.


Something similar with me.

August 25th: Submitted for Pain & Suffering (PTSD).
August 26th: Message received from VAC saying that I have access full access to mental health coverage.

August 27th: Got in contact with a psychologist, told her that VAC need an evaluation for a possible PTSD.

From September 19 and October 26, I got 5 appointments, she confirmed me that Im suffering from PTSD on my last appointment.
October 27th: Received my psychologist report, submitted online the same day.

November 4th: Went to Step 2
November 14th: Went to Step 3

Now just waiting for their decision.

Things to consider:
1- I submitted in French
2- I'm a civilian now, last year of service: 2015.
3- I don't have other application at this moment.

I don't know if those 3 things make a difference but wanted to mention.

Hope this help



John


----------



## john86

gryphonv said:


> I know we constantly have negative things posted regarding wait times, I decided to post a little positive, and perhaps this is a sign things are improving.
> 
> I submitted a back claim In June of this year. after submitting they forwarded me a medical questionnaire that I didn't get complete until end of august. This was forwarded off to VAC early September from my Doctors Office.
> 
> I didn't see any updates for awhile, but late September / early October, I called in to check on receipt of the questionnaire. They confirmed they had it, but wasn't uploaded to the respective department yet. Which was fine.
> 
> Mid October my application changed to step 2 as they were now reviewing my documents that was submitted.
> 
> October 19th it switched to Step 3. I now mentally prepared myself for a 6+ month wait to have the file actually decided on.
> I got notice today on October 27th that my application changed, logged in to see it complete.  While I don't have an official decision letter yet, I assume it was favorable because my monthly amount changed and I got a new amount under Pain and Suffering. Which roughly correlates to 15% award (182.50)
> 
> 
> I probably will elect to get a lump sum if my estimate is right. Though I do find it interesting it went straight to monthly payments before confirmation, I'm guessing this is the default way they process awards now.
> 
> With that said, I'm very pleased with the time frame, as we all said before, the timer don't officially start until it hits step 3, and if that is the case my application took 8 days to process.


Any update from October 27th? Did you received the decision letter? Did you ask for the lump sum?

John


----------



## gryphonv

john86 said:


> Any update from October 27th? Did you received the decision letter? Did you ask for the lump sum?
> 
> John


I got my decision letter first week of November.  Asked for a lump sum form some time last week. Got the form on Monday and submitted it. No deposit yet 

Hope that helps. Also if you haven't I recommend taking advantage of psychological services.  It helped me out a lot before.


----------



## john86

gryphonv said:


> I got my decision letter first week of November.  Asked for a lump sum form some time last week. Got the form on Monday and submitted it. No deposit yet
> 
> Hope that helps. Also if you haven't I recommend taking advantage of psychological services.  It helped me out a lot before.


Thanks for the update.

I got told my decision letter should be available this week. 

John


----------



## john86

gryphonv said:


> I got my decision letter first week of November.  Asked for a lump sum form some time last week. Got the form on Monday and submitted it. No deposit yet
> 
> Hope that helps. Also if you haven't I recommend taking advantage of psychological services.  It helped me out a lot before.


Just got my decision letter today November 28, I asked the form for the lump sum too.

How long did it take to have the form?

And, did you received the lump sum yet?


John


----------



## gryphonv

john86 said:


> Just got my decision letter today November 28, I asked the form for the lump sum too.
> 
> How long did it take to have the form?
> 
> And, did you received the lump sum yet?
> 
> 
> John


I don't have the exact time lines in front of me, but from decision letter to deposit was roughly 3 weeks. Much under their quoted turn around.


----------



## Ignatius

john86, you will definitely receive your Decision Letter "usually" between 1-2 weeks which is pretty good. Also, if it is a Favourable Decision, you won't have to wait the regular 6 weeks that VAC states on the letter. From experience, I receive the Lump Sum within 2 weeks of requesting the Lump Sum Form.


----------



## john86

Ignatius said:


> john86, you will definitely receive your Decision Letter "usually" between 1-2 weeks which is pretty good. Also, if it is a Favourable Decision, you won't have to wait the regular 6 weeks that VAC states on the letter. From experience, I receive the Lump Sum within 2 weeks of requesting the Lump Sum Form.


Thanks for the info,

Got my decision letter on Monday the 28th, I ask for the form the same day. 

So far, I have good experience with VAC. Nothing bad to say at this moment.

It took 4 months for my hearing loss and 3 months for my ptsd, both favorable decisions.

Now, what im feeling, is that my last application for my lumbar injury (Arthrosis) will probably take more time. I submitted everything in July, the VAC form, Xray and Scan diagnostics, physiotherapist evaluation and my doctor note, and I just moved to step 2 (Today November 29th). Maybe because is more complex? Maybe because I have no report of any back injury while I was in the army? Will see.

John


----------



## Blair36314

john86 said:


> Thanks for the info,
> 
> Got my decision letter on Monday the 28th, I ask for the form the same day.
> 
> So far, I have good experience with VAC. Nothing bad to say at this moment.
> 
> It took 4 months for my hearing loss and 3 months for my ptsd, both favorable decisions.
> 
> Now, what im feeling, is that my last application for my lumbar injury (Arthrosis) will probably take more time. I submitted everything in July, the VAC form, Xray and Scan diagnostics, physiotherapist evaluation and my doctor note, and I just moved to step 2 (Today November 29th). Maybe because is more complex? Maybe because I have no report of any back injury while I was in the army? Will see.
> 
> John


Well really impressed with VAC  Sent application for tinnitus on Oct 7th  went online today and showed file complete   no decision letter on file yet but went to benefits page and see monthly disibility.payment has increased so assuming I won


----------



## CountDC

Well got a decision on 3 of my claims as they were really straight forward (at least i thought).   The letter though is confusing as when i look at the references provided it doesn't really line up.

Assessment is 10%, under subsection 51(1) of the Veterans well being act.   When I search for this i get


*51*(1) Pain and suffering compensation begins to be payable under section 45, 47 or 48 on the later of
(a) the first day of the month in which the application for pain and suffering compensation is made, and
(b) the day that is three years before the first day of the month in which the pain and suffering compensation is granted.

So not getting the connection of how 10% was determined under the section.

This is the one for my back that the doctor determined is from my years of military service and suggested I submit the VAC claim so really interested in finding how they reached their number.

Still looking for the med impairment rating of 9 from table 17.19 in the 2006 (really?) Table of disabilities and a quality of life rating of 1. 

Other 2 claims were assessed as 5%.

Have to admit considering all of these came to light during PT/FORCE testing with doctors (specialist) determining due to military service I am a bit surprised that they are so low.   Kinda wonder from this and what others have posted if VAC has become big business insurance - toss a number out and wait for the redress to negotiate a settlement.


----------



## Soldieratheart

CountDC said:


> Well got a decision on 3 of my claims as they were really straight forward (at least i thought).
> 
> Other 2 claims were assessed as 5%.
> 
> How are these assessed?


The truth of the matter is when the government gutted the old veteran charter for the new one they moved the goalposts for injuries far to the right while also reducing the value of each claim, effectively gutting the charter twice.

Link below to the current rating system so you can self-assess:



			https://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/health-support/physical-health-and-wellness/compensation-illness-injury/disability-benefits/benefits-determined/table-of-disabilities/ch-17-2006
		


Will cherry-pick one as an example:

Two
Can use limb efficiently for normal tasks but with excessive fatigue and/or pain occurring within 1hour.


Twenty-one
Uses limb inefficiently in all circumstances. Use of limb subject to major limitations; capable of light grip only. Multiple aids may be required for every day activities such as writing and eating.


So chronic lifetime pain that severely limits you is worth 2% or about $30 dollars a month on the low end and $250 if you have essentially lost the use of a limb!
The criteria scores for every condition in the whole document are equally ridiculous and get exponentially harder to qualify for as you move above 5%. It gets to the point 20% is almost a totally debilitating condition that under the former charter or American chart would be almost a total disability.

The one to get a higher percentage more easily is mental health as there are 3 charts they add together and add a quality of life modifier of a few %. That said physical injuries are almost to the point of farce to get above 15% if it is still attached to your body or works in any way.

Multiple injuries do add together towards a total disability cap of 100% or $1300ish a month indexed. Do remember your physical injuries can cause mental health issues. For me, my 25-30% physical rating also translated into a 40% mental health claim to bring the total to around 70%.
Once you are out you can also apply for additional pain and suffering. It has 3 indexed Levels 500/1000/1500 ish respectively but again getting anything above the first level requires almost total disability or hospitalization.

At 70% disability rating I am level 1 and I have to prove it yearly to qualify or it is taken away. I still work part-time and there are other programs so it is not all as doom and gloom as I may have made it sound but they do not make the process easy when the member is at their weakest. I am also fortunate that with 27 years in I get a 54% pension. 
For a young soldier, it would be very daunting as a severe injury may not qualify for long-term disability income replacement while it does limit their career prospects all for $1000 cad a month and no ones surviving on 1K a month.

The government has sadly truly stacked the deck against its veterans where it should have just punished anyone found abusing the old system. As much as I dislike JT and the current liberals the bulk of these changes was under Harper. So every political party felt we were asking for more than they were willing to give.

TL/DR: The system is stacked against claim values even when approved, please use the above provided link for your reference.


----------



## john86

Soldieratheart said:


> The truth of the matter is when the government gutted the old veteran charter for the new one they moved the goalposts for injuries far to the right while also reducing the value of each claim, effectively gutting the charter twice.
> 
> Link below to the current rating system so you can self-assess:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/health-support/physical-health-and-wellness/compensation-illness-injury/disability-benefits/benefits-determined/table-of-disabilities/ch-17-2006
> 
> 
> 
> Will cherry-pick one as an example:
> 
> Two
> Can use limb efficiently for normal tasks but with excessive fatigue and/or pain occurring within 1hour.
> 
> 
> Twenty-one
> Uses limb inefficiently in all circumstances. Use of limb subject to major limitations; capable of light grip only. Multiple aids may be required for every day activities such as writing and eating.
> 
> 
> So chronic lifetime pain that severely limits you is worth 2% or about $30 dollars a month on the low end and $250 if you have essentially lost the use of a limb!
> The criteria scores for every condition in the whole document are equally ridiculous and get exponentially harder to qualify for as you move above 5%. It gets to the point 20% is almost a totally debilitating condition that under the former charter or American chart would be almost a total disability.
> 
> The one to get a higher percentage more easily is mental health as there are 3 charts they add together and add a quality of life modifier of a few %. That said physical injuries are almost to the point of farce to get above 15% if it is still attached to your body or works in any way.
> 
> Multiple injuries do add together towards a total disability cap of 100% or $1300ish a month indexed. Do remember your physical injuries can cause mental health issues. For me, my 25-30% physical rating also translated into a 40% mental health claim to bring the total to around 70%.
> Once you are out you can also apply for additional pain and suffering. It has 3 indexed Levels 500/1000/1500 ish respectively but again getting anything above the first level requires almost total disability or hospitalization.
> 
> At 70% disability rating I am level 1 and I have to prove it yearly to qualify or it is taken away. I still work part-time and there are other programs so it is not all as doom and gloom as I may have made it sound but they do not make the process easy when the member is at their weakest. I am also fortunate that with 27 years in I get a 54% pension.
> For a young soldier, it would be very daunting as a severe injury may not qualify for long-term disability income replacement while it does limit their career prospects all for $1000 cad a month and no ones surviving on 1K a month.
> 
> The government has sadly truly stacked the deck against its veterans where it should have just punished anyone found abusing the old system. As much as I dislike JT and the current liberals the bulk of these changes was under Harper. So every political party felt we were asking for more than they were willing to give.
> 
> TL/DR: The system is stacked against claim values even when approved, please use the above provided link for your reference.


Great information there.

They gave me 45% for my PTSD last month, and now Im receiving the additional pain and suffering at level 3, which is 567$ a month. If I understood correctly, they will evaluate me every year for my additional pain and suffering? If so, how they evaluate?

John


----------



## Soldieratheart

john86 said:


> Great information there.
> 
> They gave me 45% for my PTSD last month, and now Im receiving the additional pain and suffering at level 3, which is 567$ a month. If I understood correctly, they will evaluate me every year for my additional pain and suffering? If so, how they evaluate?
> 
> John


I believe it is paperwork and/or a doctor's visit but hopefully, someone who has gone through the process can answer my first year as well.

I used the wrong terminology when I said level 1, I am at the lowest for APS at $567 with a 70%ish rating. From what I have been told the higher levels need a 98%+ disability rating. Again the government wants a higher number to flash in the media without saying it is nearly impossible to qualify.


----------



## Rifleman62

> The government has sadly truly stacked the deck against its veterans where it should have just punished anyone found abusing the old system. As much as I dislike JT and the current liberals the bulk of these changes was under Harper. So every political party felt we were asking for more than they were willing to give.



It was Liberal legislation. Election, Harper now PM. Returning from commemoration in Europe (France/Netherlands, I forgot), which Harper invited the leaders of all parties to attend, he asked the leaders about the legislation. All agreed to pass in the H of C. Indeed the Liberal Bill was passed unanimously.


----------



## Halifax Tar

Rifleman62 said:


> It was Liberal legislation. Election, Harper now PM. Returning from commemoration in Europe (France/Netherlands, I forgot), which Harper invited the leaders of all parties to attend, he asked the leaders about the legislation. All agreed to pass in the H of C. Indeed the Liberal Bill was passed unanimously.



Most dont know that nuance.


----------



## Takeniteasy

john86 said:


> Great information there.
> 
> They gave me 45% for my PTSD last month, and now Im receiving the additional pain and suffering at level 3, which is 567$ a month. If I understood correctly, they will evaluate me every year for my additional pain and suffering? If so, how they evaluate?
> 
> John


You can view the criteria for how they establish what grade you might qualify for here....  https://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-vac/legislation-policies/policies/document/2828

VAC will not automatically evaluate you every year once you have qualified for Grade 3. This is a life long non taxable benefit and you can ask for a reassessment if you believe you have entered into Grade 2 or 1. As you read through the criteria you can see how there would be documentation from a medical or mental health professional regarding your condition worsening.


----------



## Rifleman62

To add, life long for you. No survivors benefit.


----------



## Soldieratheart

Takeniteasy said:


> You can view the criteria for how they establish what grade you might qualify for here....  https://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-vac/legislation-policies/policies/document/2828
> 
> VAC will not automatically evaluate you every year once you have qualified for Grade 3. This is a life long non taxable benefit and you can ask for a reassessment if you believe you have entered into Grade 2 or 1. As you read through the criteria you can see how there would be documentation from a medical or mental health professional regarding your condition worsening.


I read the policy prior and again now, there seems to be a lot of wording early in the document that sure makes it seem alterable. Under cancellation, it seems more cut and dry but I strongly recommend confirming all details with a VAC expert on or prior to release. Government policy being unclear or confusing is hardly shocking


A few snippets of the policy jump out to me:

The APSC ceases to be payable on the earlier of:

the first day of the month after the month in which the Department determines that the Veteran is no longer eligible.

Reassessment:
The Department may also initiate a reassessment, without application from the Veteran.
A reassessment may result in an increase or decrease to the Veteran’s grade level, or may result in no change.
-require the Veteran to undergo a medical examination or assessment by a person specified by the Minister; and/or require that the Veteran provide medical reports, records or other necessary information.


In cases where the Department decides to suspend the APSC, the suspension shall begin on the first day of the month. This will ensure that APSC payments are not prorated.



Cancellation​
There are two circumstances under which the APSC may be canceled:
If the situation that gave rise to a suspension of APSC payments is not resolved within six months from the effective date of the suspension, the Department may cancel the APSC.
If the Veteran’s eligibility or grade level was based on a misrepresentation or concealment of a material fact by the Veteran, the Department may cancel the APSC.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Soldieratheart said:


> I read the policy prior and again now, there seems to be a lot of wording early in the document that sure makes it seem alterable. Under cancellation, it seems more cut and dry but I strongly recommend confirming all details with a VAC expert on or prior to release. Government policy being unclear or confusing is hardly shocking
> 
> 
> A few snippets of the policy jump out to me:
> 
> The APSC ceases to be payable on the earlier of:
> 
> the first day of the month after the month in which the Department determines that the Veteran is no longer eligible.
> 
> Reassessment:
> The Department may also initiate a reassessment, without application from the Veteran.
> A reassessment may result in an increase or decrease to the Veteran’s grade level, or may result in no change.
> -require the Veteran to undergo a medical examination or assessment by a person specified by the Minister; and/or require that the Veteran provide medical reports, records or other necessary information.
> 
> 
> In cases where the Department decides to suspend the APSC, the suspension shall begin on the first day of the month. This will ensure that APSC payments are not prorated.
> 
> 
> 
> Cancellation​
> There are two circumstances under which the APSC may be canceled:
> If the situation that gave rise to a suspension of APSC payments is not resolved within six months from the effective date of the suspension, the Department may cancel the APSC.
> If the Veteran’s eligibility or grade level was based on a misrepresentation or concealment of a material fact by the Veteran, the Department may cancel the APSC.


What is your point? I was providing information regarding a question about how they evaluate the levels and when. All legislation has criteria for reassessments and cancellations.


----------



## Soldieratheart

Takeniteasy said:


> What is your point? I was providing information regarding a question about how they evaluate the levels and when. All legislation has criteria for reassessments and cancellations.
> "If I understood correctly, they will evaluate me every year for my additional pain and suffering? If so, how they evaluate"
> "VAC will not automatically evaluate you every year once you have qualified for Grade 3


Your response to the member's question seemed to indicate to me that the benefit could not be withdrawn once given. I felt I read the policy incorrectly and you could provide some peace of mind that there would not be constant rechecks of the benefit.

However, instead of that peace of mind or clarifying where I am in error on policy, you provide a combative response. We are all trying to help


----------

